# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ηλεκτρολόγος σε πλοίο (εργασία)

## antonisfa

Μια και σκέφτομαι να ταξιδέψω (υπό κάποιες προυποθέσεις) και έχω μια δυο επιλογές και για το λόγο επειδή γνωρίζω κάποια εταιρεία που ζητά άτομα για εργασία σε καράβια της, θα ήθελα όποια  μέλη σοβαρά ενδιαφέρονται να μου στείλουν π.μ. ώστε να δούμε αν έχουν τις προυποθέσεις που απαιτούνται για να επιχειρήσουν σωστά την ανάληψη θέσης/εων.

Η βασική προυπόθεση είναι να έχουν κάποιο πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα Βοηθητικού ή τεχνίτου ηλεκτρολόγου ή ΤΕΙ / ΑΕΙ
Εννοείτε πως αν υπάρχει το Δίπλωμα του Ηλεκτρολόγου Εμπορικού Ναυτικού θα είναι προτιμότερο.
Μπορείτε εδώ να ρωτήσετε κάτι αν έχετε.

Υ.Γ. Δεν υπόσχομαι ότι θα κάνω κάτι αλλά αν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις τότε πιο κοντά στη θέση θα βρεθεί κάποιος.

https://www.yen.gr/documents/20182/4...2-31fe637317ec

http://www.politischios.gr/parembase...leitoyrgia-toy

http://www.hcg.gr/node/13609

[Το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας ενημερώνει τους ενδιαφερόμενους ότι όσοι πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις μπορούν να προσέρχονται στο Τμήμα Δ της Διεύθυνσης Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών (2ας Μεραρχίας 18, 1ος όροφος, Πειραιάς) προκειμένου αφού καταθέσουν τα προβλεπόμενα δικαιολογητικά να λάβουν το πιστοποιητικό για την εγγραφή τους στο Ειδικό Τμήμα.]

----------

antonis_p (24-06-17)

----------


## antonisfa

Καλησπέρα
Για να διεκδικήσει κάποιος μια θέση πρέπει να έχει τα πιστοποιητικά 

1. Σωστικά από Ασπρόπυργο
2. Ν.Φυλλάδιο 
3. Security σωστικά από ΚΕΣΕΝ (Αγ. Ι. Ρέντης)
4. Σωστικά επιβατικών πλοίων (και οι 2 βαθμίδες)
5. Αγγλικά. Δεν αποτελεί απαραίτητη προυπόθεση πτυχίο κάποιας βαθμίδας. Το σημαντικό είναι να μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί.....
6. Πτυχίο ΕΠΑΛ / ΤΕΙ / ΑΕΙ στην ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου 

Η ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρονικού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει σαν βοηθός να λάβει την αρχική προυπηρεσία και αργότερα εξελίσσεται σε Electronic Engineer με ενασχόληση στα ηλεκτρονικά όλων των βαθμίδων του πλοίου.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τη σχολή και τις προυπηρεσίες στην ΠΕΝΗΗΕΝ και στο τηλέφωνο 210-4181995 Κος Νίκος Μούγιος (πρόεδρος)   Κολοκοτρώνη 132 στον Πειραιά.

Παρακαλώ η αναφορά στο φόρουμ για την εργασία να μείνει εδώ (μην αναφερθεί στην ένωση)

----------


## antonisfa

Καλημέρα!
Θα ήθελα να πω πως σε καμια περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να απογοητεύεται κανεις στην προσπάθειά του για να εργαστεί στη θάλασσα.
Ότι πιστοποιητικό βγάλει θα είναι παρακαταθήκη για το μέλλον.
Και το σίγουρο είναι πως η ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα ακόμη κρατάει.
Γιαυτό αν έχετε κάποια θέληση προσπαθείστε όπως προσπάθησα και γω στα 46 μου πριν από 3.5 χρόνια και πήρα έως και το δίπλωμα του ηλεκτρολόγου εμπορικού ναυτικού.
Τα αγγλικά μου δεν ήταν και του oxford αλλά κατάφερα και συνεννοήθηκα σε όποιο καράβι κι αν δούλεψα.
Και δεν είναι σε αυτήν την ηλικία να είσαι πίσω βοηθός....Κι όμως ένα χρόνο έκανα το βοηθό και επί ένα χρόνο έτρεχα βάρδιες στις καμπίνες και στα μηχανοστάσια.
Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο!
Και οι μισθοί είναι αρκετά δελεαστικοί. Από τον βοηθό στα 3 με 4000 δολλάρια στον Β και Α πάνω από 6 ή 7.
Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------

picdev (23-06-17)

----------


## elektronio

> Και οι μισθοί είναι αρκετά δελεαστικοί. Από τον βοηθό στα 3 με 4000 δολλάρια στον Β και Α πάνω από 6 ή 7.
> Καλή συνέχεια!!



Δεν λες όμως και για τις εισφορές και τις κρατήσεις πόσο μειώνουν το δέλεαρ, έχω φίλο καπετάνιο με μισθό >10.000 και μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος τους φτάνει στην τσέπη.

----------


## antonisfa

> Δεν λες όμως και για τις εισφορές και τις κρατήσεις πόσο μειώνουν το δέλεαρ, έχω φίλο καπετάνιο με μισθό >10.000 και μόνο ένα μικρό μέρος τους φτάνει στην τσέπη.



Εξαρτάται από το αν φοράει ελληνική ή ξένη σημαία το-τα καράβια στα οποία αναφερόμαστε. Αν φοράει ελληνική τότε ναι υπάρχουν κρατήσεις και φόροι αν δηλώνονται όλα, που δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αυτό για να μη σου πω ποτέ.

Μάλλον ο φίλος σου δε στα λέει όλα....

Στα πλοία των εταιρειών με ξένη σημαία (Μάλτα στα οποία υπάρχουν οι θέσεις για τις οποίες αναφέρομαι) δεν υπάρχουν κρατήσεις ή αν υπάρξουν είναι ελάχιστες.
Αυτό είναι το καθεστώς που ίσχυε πάντοτε και δε νομίζω να αλλάξει στο απώτερο μέλλον.
Δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια όμως το πιο σημαντικό και θα πρέπει έκαστος να υπολογίζει περίπου από 800€ έως και 1200€ μείον απ το μισθό του αν θέλει να πληρώσει εκ των υστέρων την ασφάλειά του.
 Αναφέρομαι σε ηλεκτρολόγους.
Και πάλι συμφέρει πάντως.

Φυσικά υπάρχει μια γενική να την πω έτσι ασφαλιστική κάλυψη από πλευράς εταιρείας για όλους τους εργαζόμενους που σου παρέχει δωρεάν ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη εντός και εκτός πλοίου σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος του πλανήτη....
Αυτό τουλάχιστον συμβαίνει στις πιο μεγάλες εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας που γνωρίζω και έχω δουλέψει

----------


## elektronio

Σωστά τα λες σχετικά με την σημαία. Ο φίλος δουλεύει υπό Ελληνική σημαία και όλα δηλωμένα (κατά δήλωση του- δεν είμαι εφορία).
Το Ελληνικό δημόσιο πλέον φορολογεί και τα εισοδήματα που απέκτησες εκτός Ελλάδος (για τους φορολογικούς κατοίκους Ελλάδος), θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, αν δεν τα δηλώσεις απλά είσαι παράνομος.
Υπό ξένη σημαία δεν σε πιάνουν και τα Capital controls. Να και ένα καλό εκτός του μισθού.  :Smile: 
Υπάρχουν και άλλα ρίσκα (ο φίλος τις προάλλες έπεσε σε τυφώνα), ναυτικά ατυχήματα και γενικά μια μονότονη μοναξιά, μαυρίζει το μάτι σου να δεις γη τουλάχιστον στα εμπορικά πλοία, στην κρουαζιέρα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα φαντάζομαι. 

Δεν θέλω να αποθαρρύνω τους υποψήφιους εργαζόμενους αλλά καλό είναι να ξέρουν από πριν όλο το πακέτο όχι μόνο τον δελεαστικό μισθό ο οποίος προφανώς είναι υψηλός γιατί συμπεριλαμβάνει όλα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## antonisfa

Ναι υπάρχουν πολλά πλεονεκτήματα εκτός των capital control. 

Οπωσδήποτε τα εμπορικά πλοια ταξιδεύουν πολλές φορές σε αντίξοες και επικίνδυνες συνθήκες.
Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια συνήθως πλέουν σε καλές θάλασσες και διαλέγουν μέρη που τις εποχές που τα επισκέπτονται έχει καλό καιρό.
Όμως υπάρχουν και δύσκολες καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την θάλασσα αλλά με επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις εντός των πλοίων.
Και ο χειρότερος όλων δεν είναι άλλος παρά η φωτιά. Στα 3.5 χρόνια που ταξίδεψα βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με φωτιά 2 φορές σε κάποιο χώρο κουζίνας, 1 περιστατικό ελαφρού χτυπήματος από συνεχόμενους ελιγμούς του κάπτεν (αποφεύγοντας φάλαινες) βρισκόμενος εν ώρα εργασίας σε φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα πάνω στην καμπίνα και άλλα πολλά.
Μια φορά και στην πορεία βγαίνοντας από τη μεσόγειο με προορισμό την Κούβα επί 2 μέρες συνεχόμενες μας χτυπούσε καιρός τουλάχιστον 10 Β 

Ακόμη και στα ελληνικά νησιά και στην τουρκία είχαμε δύσκολους καιρούς καλοκαίρια. Το χειρότερο πέλαγος είναι το Ικάριο!
Ρίσκα υπάρχουν πάντα σε όποια δουλειά και να πας. Μεγαλύτερη προσοχή ακόμη στα πλοια χρειάζεται και εκεί στη δουλειά μας φυσικά με το γεγονός που πρέπει να κάνεις δουλειά υπό τάση, ιδιαίτερα στο φωτισμό.
Το αναφέρω αυτό γιατί όλοι οι βοηθοί που αντικ/στούν λάμπες στις κουζίνες ή στα εστιατόρια δεν κόβει κανείς τπτ .
Με μυτοτσίμπιδο και μον. ταινία δουλεύουν όλοι.
Στα μηχανοστάσια και στους κινητήρες απομονώνεις τα πάντα.

Αυτό τώρα με τη μοναξιά που αναφέρεις ήρθα αντιμέτωπος στην αρχή που δεν γνώριζα κανέναν.  Κάποιος όμως πάντα θα βρεθεί να σε πλησιάσει και να σ πει μια καλή κουβέντα ένα καλαμπούρι.
Από Έλληνα μέχρι Φιλιπινέζο.
Να αναφέρω πως η εταιρεία στην οποία αναφέρομαι έχει πλήρωμα γέφυρας και μηχανής αρκετούς Έλληνες καθώς και Κύπριους.
Οι υποψήφιοι βοηθοί να έχουν στα υπ όψιν τους πως θα μένουν σε καμπίνα με άλλον έναν συνάδελφο Έλληνα.

----------


## Xarry

> Και ο χειρότερος όλων δεν είναι άλλος παρά η φωτιά.



Θα ελεγα πρωτα η πειρατεια και μετα η φωτια..

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω θα ελεγα τα θαλασσια τερατα ειναι ο χειροτερος..

Μαρκο συγνωμη κιολας αλλα δεν ειναι κριτηριο απορριψης οι κρατησεις ενος μισθου.δηλ αν παιρνει 3000€ ασχημα ειναι?
Οσο για τον καπετανιο σε ελληνικη εταιρια εχω δει φιλου με 15000 μικτα και στο χερι επαιρνε καπου 10000.(- φανταζομαι τι θα πληρωνει εφορια).Ε δεν το λες και μικρο μερος του μισθου αυτο.

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17)

----------


## Xarry

Βασιλη δεν ξερω αν αστιευεσαι αλλα οι επιθεσεις πειρατων ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο ακομα και σε νηοπομπες. 
Σιγουρα οι ναυτικοι ειχαν μαθει σε εξωπραγματικους μισθους και χαμηλη φορολογια αναλογικα. Δεν λεω οτι δεν αξιζουν τα λεφτα που παιρνουν καθε αλλο αλλα οταν σε φορολογουν στα 10.000 το μηνα απλα θα παρεις λιγοτερα οταν σε φορολογουν στα 450 δε θα ζησεις.

----------


## Fixxxer

Αντωνη θα με ενδιεφερε το θεμα αν ημουν μονος και δεν ειχα το ετερον ημισυ, τα εχουμε πει και παλιοτερα στο τηλ...

Κατι που νομιζω ενδιαφερει πρωτα απολα ειναι το ποσα δινουν οι εταιρειες σε εναν που παταει πρωτη φορα το ποδι του σε καραβι, επισης ποια η διαφορα μισθου και συνθηκες εργασιας αν δουλευεις σε φορτηγοπλοιο, σε γκαζαδικο ή σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο?

----------


## picdev

Δυστηχως από τους λίγους μήνες που δούλεψα σε εταιρεία με επισκευές πλοίων , η γενική εικόνα που αποκόμισα είναι ότι το επίπεδο των μηχανικών σε θέματα ηλεκτρολογικά και ηλεκτρονικά είναι πολύ χαμηλό και οι απαιτήσεις πλέον αυξάνονται σε σημείο ψηφιακών ηλεκτρονικών ακόμα και για ένα μετρητή στάθμης.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## antonisfa

Για τους φίλους που λένε ότι η πειρατεία είναι το χειρότερο πράγμα να πω πως αν στο καράβι όλα είναι ομαλά και δεν υπάρχουν θέματα επικινδυνότητας τότε όλα τα άλλα ακόμη κι αυτό της πειρατείας αντιμετωπίζεται.
Τι να το κάνω αν αποφεύγω να περνάω από τον κόλπο του ADEN αν κινδυνεύω καθημερινά από φωτιά μέσω πετρελαίου (ακάθαρτο μηχ/σιο με διαρροές παντού) ή από καλώδια λιωμένα και μεσ στα πετρέλαια.

----------


## antonisfa

> Δυστηχως από τους λίγους μήνες που δούλεψα σε εταιρεία με επισκευές πλοίων , η γενική εικόνα που αποκόμισα είναι ότι το επίπεδο των μηχανικών σε θέματα ηλεκτρολογικά και ηλεκτρονικά είναι πολύ χαμηλό και οι απαιτήσεις πλέον αυξάνονται σε σημείο ψηφιακών ηλεκτρονικών ακόμα και για ένα μετρητή στάθμης.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Για τους μηχανικούς ναι αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει για τους ηλεκτρολόγους.
Εγώ συνάντησα προιστάμενο ή Α ηλεκτρολόγο που διάβαζε (και μαζί μετά) πόσες ώρες την ημέρα να λυθεί ένα πρόβλημα στο κοντρόλ με ηλεκτρονικά και κάρτες κύριων μηχανών.
Στο καράβι και εν πλω πρέπει να δώσεις άμεση λύση και στο λιγότερο χρόνο!
Και τα ξενύχτια δεν απουσιάζουν απ το χρόνο μας...και απλήρωτα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασιλη δεν ξερω αν αστιευεσαι αλλα οι επιθεσεις πειρατων ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο ακομα και σε νηοπομπες. 
> Σιγουρα οι ναυτικοι ειχαν μαθει σε εξωπραγματικους μισθους και χαμηλη φορολογια αναλογικα. Δεν λεω οτι δεν αξιζουν τα λεφτα που παιρνουν καθε αλλο αλλα οταν σε φορολογουν στα 10.000 το μηνα απλα θα παρεις λιγοτερα οταν σε φορολογουν στα 450 δε θα ζησεις.



Xαρη πλεον οι πειρατειες εχουν τελειωσει.Προσλαβανε μισθοφορους που βολταρουνε στην περιοχη,υπαρχουν και μισθοφοροι πανω στα καραβια(να φανταστεις παζαρευανε μισθο στο 2000€) ,ασε που οι πειρατειες ειναι σε συγκεκριμενες περιοχες,οπου μεχρι πριν2-3 χρονια πολλοι δεν ταξιδευαν σε αυτες τις περιοχες ,ασε που ειχαν και αλλο μισθολογιο.
Ακομα και τωρα οι μισθοι ειναι εξωπραγματικοι για τα σημερινα δεδομενα,ειδικα σε κατι ανασφαλιστα.Εχουν αλλαξει παρα πολυ και οι συνθηκες εργασιας απο οτι παλια.

----------


## antonisfa

> Αντωνη θα με ενδιεφερε το θεμα αν ημουν μονος και δεν ειχα το ετερον ημισυ, τα εχουμε πει και παλιοτερα στο τηλ...
> 
> Κατι που νομιζω ενδιαφερει πρωτα απολα ειναι το ποσα δινουν οι εταιρειες σε εναν που παταει πρωτη φορα το ποδι του σε καραβι, επισης ποια η διαφορα μισθου και συνθηκες εργασιας αν δουλευεις σε φορτηγοπλοιο, σε γκαζαδικο ή σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο?



Με το που πατήσεις το πόδι σου (για τις θέσεις που αναφέρομαι) παίρνεις 2500€ σαν βοηθός, το θέμα είναι να φτάσεις στο σημείο αυτό.
Στα φορτηγά ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο είδος πλοίου δεν μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να εργάζεσαι θες το δίπλωμα.
Στα cruise ships υπάρχει ιεραρχία και εργάζονται έως και 14 ή 18 ηλεκτρολόγοι.  Στα φορτηγά είσαι μόνος σου. Οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι πιο χαλαρές στα φορτηγά (σχετικό αυτό) και το μηνιάτικο ξεκινά από 4500€ και φτάνει έως και 7500€ (χοντρικά στα λέω) Στα δεξαμενόπλοια υπολογίζεις ένα χιλιάρικο παραπάνω απ τα φορτηγά.

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλησπέρα
> Για να διεκδικήσει κάποιος μια θέση πρέπει να έχει τα πιστοποιητικά 
> 
> 1. Σωστικά από Ασπρόπυργο
> 2. Ν.Φυλλάδιο 
> 3. Security σωστικά από ΚΕΣΕΝ (Αγ. Ι. Ρέντης)
> 4. Σωστικά επιβατικών πλοίων (και οι 2 βαθμίδες)
> 5. Αγγλικά. Δεν αποτελεί απαραίτητη προυπόθεση πτυχίο κάποιας βαθμίδας. Το σημαντικό είναι να μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί.....
> 6. Πτυχίο ΕΠΑΛ / ΤΕΙ / ΑΕΙ στην ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου 
> ...



http://kesen.hcg.gr/?page_id=5
https://aenstudents.wordpress.com/ab...3%CE%BF%CF%85/

----------


## Xarry

> Xαρη πλεον οι πειρατειες εχουν τελειωσει.



Οι πειρατειες ειναι στα πανω τους. Μεχρι τον Μαιο ειχαν καταγραφει 53 επιθεσεις συν ποσες που δεν καταγραφηκαν.

----------


## antonisfa

http://www.elzoni.gr/html/ent/158/ent.16158.asp

----------


## Fixxxer

> Με το που πατήσεις το πόδι σου (για τις θέσεις που αναφέρομαι) παίρνεις 2500€ σαν βοηθός, το θέμα είναι να φτάσεις στο σημείο αυτό.
> Στα φορτηγά ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο είδος πλοίου δεν μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να εργάζεσαι θες το δίπλωμα.
> Στα cruise ships υπάρχει ιεραρχία και εργάζονται έως και 14 ή 18 ηλεκτρολόγοι.  Στα φορτηγά είσαι μόνος σου. Οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι πιο χαλαρές στα φορτηγά (σχετικό αυτό) και το μηνιάτικο ξεκινά από 4500€ και φτάνει έως και 7500€ (χοντρικά στα λέω) Στα δεξαμενόπλοια υπολογίζεις ένα χιλιάρικο παραπάνω απ τα φορτηγά.



Αυτα τα λεφτα ειναι μεικτα ή καθαρα?
Στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ποσο ειναι ο μισθος?

----------


## antonisfa

> Αυτα τα λεφτα ειναι μεικτα ή καθαρα?
> Στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ποσο ειναι ο μισθος?



Για καθαρά μίλησα.
Σε κρουαζιερόπλοια ισχύουν (στο περίπου πάντα για καθαρά χωρίς ασφάλεια)

Δόκιμος από 2000$
Βοηθός 2750$ - 3500
Electrician B  3500 - 5000$
Electrician A  6000 - 8000$
Chief electrician 8500 - 10500$
Electrician A  5000€ (ελληνική/κυπριακή εταιρεία)
Chief electrician 6000€           >>
Αssistant electrician 2500€      >>

Για ασφάλεια αφαιρέστε των βοηθών περίπου 800€, των Α 1250€ και του chief 1500€ αν θέλετε μετά το μπάρκο να εξαγοράσετε απ το ΝΑΤ υπηρεσία για συντάξιμα.
Οι περισσότεροι απ ότι γνωρίζω δεν εξαγοράζουν τα παίρνουν μαύρα ή δηλώνουν μέχρι 10000 το χρόνο και άλλοι έχουν ιδιωτικές ασφάλειες. 
Όλα αυτά επαναλαμβάνω με ξένη σημαία.

----------


## antonisfa

Ένα βιντεο που για μένα αντιπροσωπεύει τη ζωή του πληρώματος όποια ειδικότητα κι αν έχει.
Μερικές σκηνές είναι απ το crew bar που μαζευόμαστε για γενέθλια ή για μια μπύρα , μια ανάσα δροσιάς στη κάψα της δουλειάς.
Enjoy guys!



Θα επανέλθω με βίντεο εργασιακό¨)

----------


## antonisfa

Γιάννη περάσαμε στα video  :Smile:

----------


## antonisfa

Μια ανάμνηση από το 1ο μου πλοίο ευκαιρία να δουν οι αρχάριοι τις καμπίνες και άλλα είδη απασχόλησης.
Η κυρία που ξεναγεί είναι υπεύθυνη στο housekeeping.

----------


## xristos2

σε καθε περιπτωση καλυτερα στην ταβερνα η στο καφενειο αφραγκοι παρα στην θαλασσα μακρια απο τις γκομενες και την μαμα μας.
εγω θα πηγαινα μονο αν μου εδιναν  100.000 τον μηνα αλλα να μην κανω υπευθυνη δουλεια ας με βαζουν να καθαριζω με ενα πανι το αλατι απο το καταστρωμα, με μπολικο αντιλιακο μπορω να το κανω.

----------

johnnyb (25-06-17)

----------


## nestoras

> σε καθε περιπτωση καλυτερα στην ταβερνα η στο καφενειο αφραγκοι παρα στην θαλασσα μακρια απο τις γκομενες και την μαμα μας.
> εγω θα πηγαινα μονο αν μου εδιναν  100.000 τον μηνα αλλα να μην κανω υπευθυνη δουλεια ας με βαζουν να καθαριζω με ενα πανι το αλατι απο το καταστρωμα, με μπολικο αντιλιακο μπορω να το κανω.



Χρηστο, εχεις ρεντα σημερα! 

Με 100Κ θα επερνες προσωπικη μασερ μαζι σου στο πλοιο...

----------


## Xarry

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν οι περισσοτεροι ειναι οτι ναυτικος δεν πας ουτε για τα λεφτα ουτε για την θεση ουτε για το κυρος. Ο ναυτικος που θα αντεξει πρεπει να εχει μεσα του το μικροβιο η την αρρωστια οπως λενε. Αμα βλεπεις πλοιο και δεν νιωθεις κατι δεν κανεις για αυτη τη δουλεια οσο "επιστημονας" και να εισαι στο τελος αποτυχημενος θα καταληξεις.

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν οι περισσοτεροι ειναι οτι ναυτικος δεν πας ουτε για τα λεφτα ουτε για την θεση ουτε για το κυρος. Ο ναυτικος που θα αντεξει πρεπει να εχει μεσα του το μικροβιο η την αρρωστια οπως λενε. Αμα βλεπεις πλοιο και δεν νιωθεις κατι δεν κανεις για αυτη τη δουλεια οσο "επιστημονας" και να εισαι στο τελος αποτυχημενος θα καταληξεις.




Ετσι ειναι σχεδον για ολες τις δουλειες...
Εγω για παραδειγμα ετσι νιωθω οταν μπαινω σε ενα εργοστασιο ή οταν παω σε ενα αιολικο παρκο, νιωθω οπως οταν ημουν 10 χρονων και εμπαινα σε καταστημα παιχνιδιων...

----------

mikemtb (25-06-17), 

vasilllis (25-06-17)

----------


## Xarry

> Ετσι ειναι σχεδον για ολες τις δουλειες...
> Εγω για παραδειγμα ετσι νιωθω οταν μπαινω σε ενα εργοστασιο ή οταν παω σε ενα αιολικο παρκο, νιωθω οπως οταν ημουν 10 χρονων και εμπαινα σε καταστημα παιχνιδιων...



Δεν ειναι ετσι. Καμια σχεση θα ελεγα.  Σε ολες τις αλλες δουλειιες το βραδυ γυρνας σπιτι, στο καραβι, το καραβι ειναι το σπιτι σου.

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17), 

stam1982 (25-06-17)

----------


## sotron1

Γνωρίζω φίλους και συγγενείς, που παρόλο τα λεφτά είναι πολύ καλά, το εγκαταλείψανε το επάγγελμα αυτό.

Πρέπει να συνηθίσεις την μοναξιά να έχεις γερό στομάχι για όταν το πλοίο ανεβαίνει και κατεβαίνει 50-100 μέτρα λόγω καιρού. Μετά πρέπει να είσαι με την βαλίτσα έτοιμος, για όταν σε χρειαστούν, πάρε την και τρέχα να βρεις το πλοίο στην Κίνα και σε όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου.

Πολλοί πάνε κάνουν υπομονή 2-3 χρόνια, οικονομάνε λεφτά  και την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, κάνοντας με τα λεφτά που μαζέψανε άλλη δουλειά στην ξηρά.

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17)

----------


## antonisfa

Αυτό που αναφέρει ο Σωτήρης παραπάνω για τη μοναξιά είναι μια αλήθεια.
Ωστόσο θα σας αναφέρω λόγια ενός "καθαρού" ναυτικού (καριέρας) για να αραιώσουν κάποια σύννεφα ή να πέσουν κάποιες μάσκες φαντασίας για το επάγγελμα αυτό.

Δεν πάει ένας μήνας από τότε που ξεμπάρκαρα και γύρισα σπίτι μου, μετά από έξι μήνες περίπου και νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ορισμένα πράγματα γύρω από το επάγγελμα μας.
Ο λόγος που θέλω να τα ξεκαθαρίσω είναι ότι για ακόμα μία φορά, γυρίζοντας πίσω και συναντώντας και πάλι φίλους και γνωστούς, κατάλαβα ότι οι στεριανοί βλέπουν διαφορετικά πράγματα από την πραγματικότητα για το επάγγελμα μας.
Μεταξύ μας βέβαια όλοι όσοι δεν έχουν ταξιδέψει δεν είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζουν, και σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια δεν τους κατηγορώ.
_Ας δούμε μερικούς από τους βασικούς μύθους για το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού
 _
*1) Ο ναυτικός βγάζει πολλά και εύκολα χρήματα*
Ίσως είναι η πιο δημοφιλής έκφραση όταν κάποιος μιλάει για το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. Νομίζω ότι η λέξη «εύκολο» δεν υπάρχει στο επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. Όσο αναφορά για το ότι παίρνουμε πολλά χρήματα θα ήταν καλύτερο αν λέγαμε ότι « ο ναυτικός παίρνει πολύ καλύτερα χρήματα από ένα στεριανό», τα οποία χρήματα δεν πρέπει κανείς να ξεχνάει ότι στη θάλασσα βγαίνουν με πολύ πόνο, ιδρώτα, μοναξιά, νοσταλγία για την οικογένεια μας και άλλα πολλά. Γνωρίζω ότι πλέον οι στεριανοί πονάνε και υποφέρουν και θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ ότι εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης ένας ναυτικός ο οποίος έχει δουλειά (γιατί υπάρχουν και άνεργοι) είναι σε πολύ καλύτερη μοίρα από ένα στεριανό. Δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε όμως ότι αυτό λεγόταν και προ οικονομικής κρίσης

*2) Οι ναυτικοί πίνουν αλκοόλ όλη μέρα και παίρνουν ναρκωτικά*
Ο μύθος του μύθου! Μπορεί πριν πολλά χρόνια οι ναυτικοί να έπιναν πολύ αλκοόλ και να χαρτόπαιζαν. Αυτά ανήκουν στο μακρινό παρελθόν. Οι εταιρείες πλέον ακολουθούν αυστηρότατες πολιτικές γύρω από το αλκοόλ, τα ναρκωτικά και τον τζόγο. Στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους οι εταιρείες επιτρέπουν μόνο μπύρες και κρασιά, τα οποία είναι κλειδωμένα σε χώρο ο οποίος είναι υπό την εποπτεία του πλοιάρχου. Δίδεται στο πλήρωμα μόνο με εντολή πλοιάρχου σε πολύ περιορισμένη ποσότητα (1 το πολύ 2 κουτάκια ανά άτομο) και συνήθως σε μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα. Πριν φύγει ο ναυτικός για να πάει στο καράβι δίνει ούρα και αίμα σε μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο με σκοπό να του κάνουν έλεγχο για αλκοόλ και ναρκωτικά. Ακόμα οι εταιρείες κάνουν απροειδοποίητα τεστ για ναρκωτικά και αλκοόλ σε τυχαίο λιμάνι, στέλνοντας μικροβιολόγο ο οποίος παίρνει δείγμα από όλο το πλήρωμα. Όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε φυσικά ότι ίσως κάποια στιγμή κάποιος φέρει ένα μπουκάλι στο καράβι. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι στην συντριπτική πλειονότητα όλα γίνονται με μέτρο και πάνω από όλα, όλοι ξέρουν πως θα υπάρξουν βαριές συνέπειες σε περίπτωση που κάτι γίνει.

*3) Οι ναυτικοί σε κάθε λιμάνι πηγαίνουν με γυναίκες*
Αν μιλάγαμε για πριν από πολλά χρόνια, θα συμφωνούσα. Το φαινόμενο αυτό τείνει να εξαφανιστεί εντελώς. Στην σημερινή εποχή υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις άλλα είναι ελάχιστες και έχουν κυρίως να κάνουν με τον τύπο πλοίου και τα λιμάνια που πηγαίνει. Στην εποχή που ζούμε ο μέσος όρος που κάθονται τα περισσότερα πλοία στα λιμάνια είναι ελάχιστος ενώ οι εργασίες κατά την διάρκεια παραμονής σε αυτά είναι πάρα πολλές. Από την άλλη, οι χώρες που κάποτε ήταν διάσημες για τις γυναίκες και την διασκέδαση έχουν αναπτυχθεί και έχουν εξαλείψει ή έχουν μειώσει σε τρομερό επίπεδο αυτά που κάποτε γινόντουσαν εκεί. Γύρισαν οι εποχές και ο ναυτικός αισθάνεται καλύτερα όταν βρίσκεται μακριά από λιμάνια αφού έτσι αποφεύγει πολύ κούραση και επιθεωρήσεις.

*4) Οι ναυτικοί βλέπουν και γυρίζουν όλο τον κόσμο*
Εν μέρει αυτό ισχύει. Σε συνέχει όμως από το προηγούμενο, είπαμε ότι ο χρόνος παραμονής στο λιμάνι αλλά και ο φόρτος εργασίας είναι τεράστιος, ώστε να μπορεί ο ναυτικός να βγαίνει σε κάθε λιμάνι. Να προσθέσουμε βέβαια ότι και να θέλουμε και να μπορούμε, υπάρχουν λιμάνια που απαγορεύεται να βγούμε. Συνοπτικά το αν θα βγεις στα λιμάνια εξαρτάτε από πολλούς παράγοντες όπως: Η ειδικότητα (άλλο να είσαι υποπλοίαρχος και άλλο ανθυποπλοίαρχος ή δόκιμος), ο φόρτος εργασιών (παραλαβή προμηθειών), επιθεωρήσεις (επιθεωρήσεις vetting, ακτοφυλακής κ.τ.λ.), είδος λιμανιού (τσαμαδούρα, πλατφόρμα, ντόκος) και χρόνος παραμονής σε αυτά.

----------

nestoras (26-06-17)

----------


## antonisfa

*5) Οι μόνοι δυσκολία που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναυτικοί είναι ότι λείπουν από το σπίτι και την οικογένεια τους*
Σίγουρα είναι η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία αλλά όχι και η μόνηβ¦ Οι δυσκολίες που έχει ο ναυτικός είναι πολλές και όχι μόνο μία. Έχει να αντιμετωπίσει τη θάλασσα και την φύση την ίδια, έχει να χειριστεί μηχανήματα και φορτία αξίας δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων η ακόμα και εκατοντάδων, έχει να κάνει με πολιτισμούς και ανθρώπους πολύ διαφορετικής κουλτούρας και αντίληψης, πρέπει να προστατέψει τη θάλασσα το καράβι και τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό σε πολύ ακραίες συνθήκες, πρέπει συνέχεια να εξελίσσεται και να εμπλουτίζει τις γνώσεις του ώστε να μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει και άλλα πολλά, τα οποία καθιστούν το επάγγελμα ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικό.

*6) Οι ναυτικοί είναι χαμηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου και χωρίς γνώσεις*
Οι ναυτικοί στην σημερινή εποχή θα πρέπει να είναι άρτια καταρτισμένοι και εκπαιδευμένοι. Από το κατώτερο πλήρωμα μέχρι και τους αξιωματικούς. Όσο αναφορά τώρα τους αξιωματικούς, είτε μιλάμε για Πλοιάρχους είτε για Μηχανικούς είτε για Ηλεκτρολόγους οι γνώσεις τόσο σε θεωρητικό όσο και σε πρακτικό επίπεδο θα πρέπει να είναι ανωτέρου επιπέδου. Οι απαιτήσεις, που πλέον υπάρχουν στο επάγγελμα, είναι τεράστιες και απαιτούν ο κάθε ένας από εμάς να ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ, ώστε να μπορεί να έχει τα εφόδια να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε δυσκολία που σίγουρα θα του προκύψει.

*Πέρα όμως των παραπάνω υπάρχουν και κάποια πράγματα που λένε για τους ναυτικούς και είναι πραγματικότητα
*
*1) Η μοναξιά*
Μπορεί στην εποχή που ζούμε η τεχνολογία και οι συνθήκες στο καράβι να είναι πολύ καλύτερες σε σχέση με κάποια χρόνια πριν, την μοναξιά όμως δεν μπορούμε να την αποφύγουμε. Καλές οι ταινίες, καλό το ιντερνέτ (πανάκριβο αν είναι καλής ποιότητας) καλή και η δορυφορική (όπου πιάνει) αλλά η μοναξιά παραμένει. Ατελείωτες ώρες περνάμε μόνοι μας μη έχοντας και άλλη επιλογή. Είναι κάτι που το καταλαβαίνουν οι στεριανοί και είναι και η πραγματικότητα
.
*2) Τους μήνες που καθόμαστε έξω δεν έχουμε ευθύνες και σκοτούρες*
Η αλήθεια είναι περίπου έτσι. Λέω περίπου γιατί όταν ξεμπαρκάρουμε έχουμε αρκετά πράγματα κάποιες φορές να κάνουμε. Έχουμε σεμινάρια, σχολή (ΚΕΣΕΝ) και άλλοτε ανανεώσεις στα χαρτιά μας όπως πιστοποιητικά, Αμερικάνικη βίζα, διαβατήρια κ.τ.λ.
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε όλοι ότι η δουλειά στην θάλασσα είναι πολύπλοκη πολυσύνθετη και καθόλου εύκολη. Πολλά από αυτά που νομίζει κάποιος είναι πολύ διαφορετικά από την πραγματικότητα

Βέβαια ο ναυτικός παραπάνω εργάζεται προφανώς σε φορτηγά ή άλλα πλοία και όχι σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα από θέμα δουλειάς γιατί είσαι μόνος σου αλλά απ την άλλη είναι για μένα πιο ήσυχα και θα το προτιμούσα!.

----------

nestoras (26-06-17)

----------


## Panoss

> Πολλά από αυτά που νομίζει κάποιος είναι πολύ διαφορετικά από την πραγματικότητα.



Καλά, αυτό ισχύει για το 99,99% των επαγγελμάτων (και γενικά των ανθρώπινων δραστηριοτήτων).

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλά, αυτό ισχύει για το 99,99% των επαγγελμάτων (και γενικά των ανθρώπινων δραστηριοτήτων).



Σωστά το λες αλλά ιδιαίτερα για τους ναυτικούς έχουν μείνει πίσω σε ιδεολογία του παρελθόντος.

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ειναι ετσι. Καμια σχεση θα ελεγα.  Σε ολες τις αλλες δουλειιες το βραδυ γυρνας σπιτι, στο καραβι, το καραβι ειναι το σπιτι σου.



ειτε γυρνας ειτε δεν γυρνας σπιτι το βραδυ ,αν αυτο που κανεις δεν αγαπας,θα εισαι μια ζωη δυστυχισμένος.δεν ξερω αν ειχες καποιον στο στενο σου οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και εχεις σχηματισει τετοια γνωμη για τους ναυτικους αλλα δεν ειναι πάντα σε ολους το ιδιο.
δεν υπαρχουν πλεον εποχες με 2 και 3 χρονια απουσιας ουτε και επικοινωνια πλεον με γραμματα .

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17)

----------


## xifis

Ρε παιδες καλα τα λεφτα,αλλα στην ουσια τι μενει;Οκ θα λειψεις 2-3 χρονια με ελαχιστα δειαλειματα κ θα γυρισεις με μια γερη μπαζα,αλλα ουσιαστικα εχεις λειψει κ απτην ιδια τη ζωη εδω πισω.Οικογενεια,φιλοι,ο τοπος ο ιδιος κλπ.
Για μενα το επαγγελμα απευθυνεται σε αυστηρα μοναχικους τυπους που δεν φανταζονται τον εαυτο τους καπως αλλιως αποτι σημερα.
Και για να γυρισω στα λεφτα,ακομα κ να μαζεψεις καποιο ποσο,το να το ριξεις εδω πισω μαλλον θαναι παρακινδυνευμενο στον καιρο της κρισης.Οποτε μονο ο βιοπορισμος μενει,κ αυτο οπως ειπα για συγκεκριμενους τυπους.

----------


## CybEng

Σαν άτομο που μεγάλωσε μέσα σε οικογένειες ναυτικών ( βασικά ελάχιστοι συγγενείς μου δεν ζούσαν από το ναυτικό επάγγελμα ) ας αναφέρω μερικά χαρακτηριστικά που ζούσαμε εμείς οι έξω από τον χορό :

( α ) Γιορτινές ημέρες όπου οι αγαπημένοι δεν ήταν μαζί μας.
( β ) Σχολικές εορτές όπου έβλεπες τους πατεράδες των συμμαθητών σου και εσύ ζήλευες που ο δικός σου έλειπε για μια ακόμη φορά. 
( γ ) Γεννήσεις και θάνατοι στην οικογένεια όπου οι οι αγαπημένοι μας μάθαιναν τα νέα με ένα τηλεγράφημα λίγων λέξεων.
( δ ) Πέντε ( 5 ) ναυάγια συγγενών που επέζησαν εξιστορώντας απίθανα περιστατικά και αρκετά παραλίγο  ναυάγια. 
( ε ) Τρεις πυρκαγιές μεγάλης κλίμακας.
( στ ) Μία επίθεση με πυραύλους στα στενά του Ορμούζ  σε απευθείας μετάδοση με το ραδιοτηλέφωνο. Μας είχε καλέσει ο συγγενής και ξαφνικά ακούμε τα λόγια  "...κλείνω μας χτυπάνε...".  Κάναμε να μάθουμε νέα του 4 ημέρες σχεδόν. Τον είχαμε για χαμένο. 
( ζ ) Αναπηρίες ανθρώπων.
( η ) Δύο θανάτους εν πλώ όπου οι άνθρωποι μας γύρισαν μετά από πολλές ημέρες μέσ σε ένα ξύλινο κιβώτιο ( cargo ) για να ταφούν στην πατρώα γη. 
( θ ) Δύο μεγάλες οικονομικές κρίσεις όπου οι ναυτικοί ήταν ξέμπαρκοι για χρόνια και έπρεπε να ετοιμάσεις το Χριστουγεννιάτικο τραπέζι ψωνίζοντας βερεσέ από τον μανάβη.
( ι ) Τα γλέντια όταν ο ναυτικός επέστρεφε ζωντανός από το μπάρκο αλλά και τα γλέντια όταν έφευγε για ταξίδι όπου σου άφηναν μια πικρή γεύση για το αν και πότε θα τον ξαναδείς.
( ια ) Τέλος τις ηρωικές μανάδες που μεγάλωναν παιδιά εκτελώντας διπλό ρόλο στο σπίτι.


Αν μετά από αυτά τα λεφτά των ναυτικών φαίνονται "πολλά" εγώ ευχαρίστως θα άλλαζα την θέση μου μεγαλώνοντας σε οικογένεια στεριανών.

----------

antonisfa (25-06-17)

----------


## Xarry

> ειτε γυρνας ειτε δεν γυρνας σπιτι το βραδυ ,αν αυτο που κανεις δεν αγαπας,θα εισαι μια ζωη δυστυχισμένος.δεν ξερω αν ειχες καποιον στο στενο σου οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και εχεις σχηματισει τετοια γνωμη για τους ναυτικους αλλα δεν ειναι πάντα σε ολους το ιδιο.
> δεν υπαρχουν πλεον εποχες με 2 και 3 χρονια απουσιας ουτε και επικοινωνια πλεον με γραμματα .



Οταν για 6 μηνες κανεις ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα, πινεις τον καφε σου στι ιδιο μερος κανεις μια βολτα να ξεσκασεις αναμεσα σε κοντεινερ η πανω σε χιλιαδες τονους πετρελαιο κλπ κλπ κλπ η που θα τα παρατησεις η που θα τρελαθεις η που θα πρεπει να νιωθεις πραγματα για την λαμαρινα και τη θαλασσα που θα προσπαθει συνεχως να σε σκοτωσει.

Αλλο να κακοπερνας στη δουλεια σου σε ενα γραφειο-εργαστηριο ακομα και στο δρομο αλλο στη μεση του πουθενα πανω σε μια μαζα απο σιδερο.
Και ναι σιγουρα η επικοινωνια πλεον ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολη αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι υποκαταστατο της φυσικης παρουσιας;

Ακομα και ο τυπος που κανει Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο καθημερινα και το απογευμα ειναι σπιτι του, παλι δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με "στεριανο" επαγγελμα.

----------


## antonisfa

> Οταν για 6 μηνες κανεις ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα, πινεις τον καφε σου στι ιδιο μερος κανεις μια βολτα να ξεσκασεις αναμεσα σε κοντεινερ η πανω σε χιλιαδες τονους πετρελαιο κλπ κλπ κλπ η που θα τα παρατησεις η που θα τρελαθεις η που θα πρεπει να νιωθεις πραγματα για την λαμαρινα και τη θαλασσα που θα προσπαθει συνεχως να σε σκοτωσει.
> 
> Αλλο να κακοπερνας στη δουλεια σου σε ενα γραφειο-εργαστηριο ακομα και στο δρομο αλλο στη μεση του πουθενα πανω σε μια μαζα απο σιδερο.
> Και ναι σιγουρα η επικοινωνια πλεον ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολη αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι υποκαταστατο της φυσικης παρουσιας;
> 
> Ακομα και ο τυπος που κανει Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο καθημερινα και το απογευμα ειναι σπιτι του, παλι δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με "στεριανο" επαγγελμα.



Σωστά τα λες Χάρη αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει στα εμπορικά καράβια.

Εγώ τρία χρόνια μπάρκο έκανα και είχα δίπλα μου πολύ όμορφες παρουσίες!

Ακόμη και βραζιλιάνα βοηθό ηλεκτρολόγο!

Και καλά πέρασα και ένα αυχενικό προβληματάκι απέκτησα. Τι να κάνουμε όλα έχουν το τίμημά τους!

Απέκτησα και ένα παραπάνω δίπλωμα ένα χαρτί που σου ανοίγει πολλές πόρτες όμως παγκοσμίως.
Ετσι τώρα που υπάρχει θέμα βοήθειας της οικογένειας είμαι ετοιμοπόλεμος ....

Κρουαζιέρα λοιπόν και καλές θάλασσες!

----------


## nestoras

> σε καθε περιπτωση καλυτερα στην ταβερνα η στο καφενειο αφραγκοι παρα στην θαλασσα *μακρια απο τις γκομενες.*..







> ...
> 
> Εγώ τρία χρόνια μπάρκο έκανα και είχα δίπλα μου πολύ όμορφες παρουσίες!
> *
> Ακόμη και βραζιλιάνα βοηθό ηλεκτρολόγο!*
> 
> ....



Χρήστο, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ετοιμάσεις τα μπρατσάκια σου!!  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

> Οταν για 6 μηνες κανεις ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα, πινεις τον καφε σου στι ιδιο μερος κανεις μια βολτα να ξεσκασεις αναμεσα σε κοντεινερ η πανω σε χιλιαδες τονους πετρελαιο κλπ κλπ κλπ η που θα τα παρατησεις η που θα τρελαθεις η που θα πρεπει να νιωθεις πραγματα για την λαμαρινα και τη θαλασσα που θα προσπαθει συνεχως να σε σκοτωσει.
> 
> Αλλο να κακοπερνας στη δουλεια σου σε ενα γραφειο-εργαστηριο ακομα και στο δρομο αλλο στη μεση του πουθενα πανω σε μια μαζα απο σιδερο.
> Και ναι σιγουρα η επικοινωνια πλεον ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολη αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι υποκαταστατο της φυσικης παρουσιας;
> 
> Ακομα και ο τυπος που κανει Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο καθημερινα και το απογευμα ειναι σπιτι του, παλι δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με "στεριανο" επαγγελμα.



ο συρο τηνο μυκονο πιστευω ειναι η χειροτερη μορφη.Δουλεια απο τις 5:00-6:00 εως το βραδυ που γυρνανε χωρις ρεπο τιποτα.
Προφανως δεν ξερεις τι σημαινει να ΄κακοπερνας' στην δουλεια.Να γυρνας 19:00 κ;ι 20:00 πτωμα,μιλαω για τις δικες μας δουλειες διοτι ακομα και τα ιδια ωραρια σε ενα καταστημα με τα κλιματιστικα σου,τον ωραιο κοσμο,την κουβεντουλα δεν συγκρινεται.Εχεις αναλογιστει αφου δουλεψεις 6μηνες και βγαλεις το ετησιο εισοδημα να εισαι 6 μηνες με την οικογενεια?24/7?

----------


## picdev

απο 2 παιδιά που ξέρω που μπαρκάρουν , αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι οι συνθήκες έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ πλέον στις καλές ελληνικές εταιρείες.
μιλάω για θέσεις αξιωματικών φυσικά. Ειδα φωτογραφίες απο τα δωμάτια και έπαθα πλάκα, μέχρι γυμναστήρια και πισίνες.
Επισης πλέον οι έλληνες δεν μπαρκάρουν πάνω απο 3-4 μήνες . Επίσης αρκετοί καταλήγουν στο γραφείο ή πάνε μονο για επισκευές.
Χάνεις τη μισή σου ζωή είναι τρελό αλλά αν βρεις καλή εταιρεία και παλεύεις τα ψυχολογικά σου μέχρι τα 30 μπορείς να φτιαχτείς με πολλά λεφτά σπιτια αυτοκίνητα κτλ εμείς παίρνουμε 800ε και ψάχνουμε το ευρώ για να βάλουμε βενζίνη. 
Τα λεφτά αν γίνεις α μηχανικός μου είπαν οτι ειναι 7κ καθαρά μπορεί και παραπάνω και με 6 μήνες δουλειά κάνεις τρελή μπάζα.
Δεν σε υποχρεώνουν να μπαρκάρεις 3 χρόνια σερί , αν θες το κάνεις αλλά για πείτε μου δουλειά που σε 1 χρονο αγοράζεις μεζονέτα

----------


## lepouras

> μέχρι τα 30 μπορείς να φτιαχτείς με πολλά λεφτά σπιτια αυτοκίνητα κτλ



αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. γιατί μετά πρέπει να ξαναφεύγεις για να τα πληρώνεις για να μπορείς να τα έχεις.

----------


## picdev

> αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. γιατί μετά πρέπει να ξαναφεύγεις για να τα πληρώνεις για να μπορείς να τα έχεις.



αν εισαι τυχερός πας προς γραφείο μεριά , δύσκολο αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτά. Η πας μονο για επισκευές και γυρνάς.
Ειπαμε ειναι ενα επάγγελμα που δεν παλεύεται εύκολα και πάνω απο όλα να εισαι σε καλή εταιρεία που ειναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα

----------


## antonisfa

> απο 2 παιδιά που ξέρω που μπαρκάρουν , αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι οτι οι συνθήκες έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ πλέον στις καλές ελληνικές εταιρείες.
> μιλάω για θέσεις αξιωματικών φυσικά. Ειδα φωτογραφίες απο τα δωμάτια και έπαθα πλάκα, μέχρι γυμναστήρια και πισίνες.
> Επισης πλέον οι έλληνες δεν μπαρκάρουν πάνω απο 3-4 μήνες . Επίσης αρκετοί καταλήγουν στο γραφείο ή πάνε μονο για επισκευές.
> Χάνεις τη μισή σου ζωή είναι τρελό αλλά αν βρεις καλή εταιρεία και παλεύεις τα ψυχολογικά σου μέχρι τα 30 μπορείς να φτιαχτείς με πολλά λεφτά σπιτια αυτοκίνητα κτλ εμείς παίρνουμε 800ε και ψάχνουμε το ευρώ για να βάλουμε βενζίνη. 
> Τα λεφτά αν γίνεις α μηχανικός μου είπαν οτι ειναι 7κ καθαρά μπορεί και παραπάνω και με 6 μήνες δουλειά κάνεις τρελή μπάζα.
> Δεν σε υποχρεώνουν να μπαρκάρεις 3 χρόνια σερί , αν θες το κάνεις αλλά για πείτε μου δουλειά που σε 1 χρονο αγοράζεις μεζονέτα



Ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που καταλήγουν στα γραφεία των εταιρειών και αυτοί είναι μελλοντικοί αρχιμηχανικοί ή αρχικαπετάνιοι ή αρχιηλεκτρολόγοι και πάλι μετα τα 45 ή 50 τους.
Αξιωματικός είμαι και γω και τα μπάρκα με συμβόλαιο είναι από 8μηνο και πάνω.
4μηνα υπάρχουν μόνο για τους λίγο πριιν τη σύνταξη μηχανικούς.
Ζωή για φορτηγά δεν είναι και επίσης να σου πω πως ξέρω χρόνια άμυαλους ναυτικούς που δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί έως τώρα λόγω σπατάλης και τζόγου.
'Αλλοι που συνάντησα και έχουν και τα μέσα τους κάνουν με μαιμού χαρτιά πιτσιρικάδες Β μηχανικούς και παίρνουν 5500€ και όλη μέρα κολοβαράνε στο μηχανουργείο του πλοίου μαζί με τους δούλους τους Φιλιπινέζους παιδιά ενός κατώτερου θεού για όλες τις βρώμικες πιο πολύ δουλειές.
Αν αντέξεις τους πρώτους 6 μήνες μπορείς να βγάλεις και χρόνο σερί.
Η ανάγκη εμένα με έκανε και άντεξα και χωρίς τα χνώτα μου να ταιριάξουν με τους πολλούς.

----------


## antonisfa

> αν εισαι τυχερός πας προς γραφείο μεριά , δύσκολο αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτά. Η πας μονο για επισκευές και γυρνάς.
> Ειπαμε ειναι ενα επάγγελμα που δεν παλεύεται εύκολα και πάνω απο όλα να εισαι σε καλή εταιρεία που ειναι μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα



Να είναι καλά η εταιρεία του Ωνάση που ακόμη φέρεται πατριωτικά και έχει στα πλοία της την ελληνική σημαία.

Πήγα και γω όταν ξεκινούσα στα σωστικά το 13 να βρω έναν ξάδερφο που ήταν αρχικαπετάνιος σε μεγάλη εταιρεία στον Πειραιά στην Καστέλλα.
Όταν του είπα για δουλειά μου είπε πως είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας μόνο Φιλιπίνια ηλεκτρολόγους δεχόμαστε!
Να σας βράσω εσάς και τον πατριωτισμό σας του είπα και έφυγα.
Η ELETSON πάλι εκπαιδεύει ηλεκτρολόγους από ΤΕΙ που δέχεται μόνο, περνώντας τους από συνέντευξη καθώς και ένα γραπτό τέστ των 2.5 ωρών!
Το πέρασα και γω κάποτε αλλά με φώναξαν όταν ήδη είχα μπαρκάρει με κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Αυτοί έχουν φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα και LPG / LNG γκάζι.
6 μήνες με ηλεκτρολόγους εκπαιδευτές και κάνουν 2 6μηνα μετά έπαιρνες δίπλωμα μέσω σωματείου και εξετάσεων.

----------


## antonisfa

http://www.cruiseshipjob.com/mvc/d62...chnical%20Jobs

http://www.royalcareersatsea.com/jobs/search

http://www.celebritycareersatsea.com/jobs/search

----------


## xristos2

> Όταν του είπα για δουλειά μου είπε πως είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας μόνο Φιλιπίνια ηλεκτρολόγους δεχόμαστε!
> Να σας βράσω εσάς και τον πατριωτισμό σας του είπα και έφυγα.
> .



εχω σχηματισει την εντυπωση οτι δεν θελουν πολλους ελληνες μαζι, μην μπλεξουν με συνδικατα απεργιες, δηλαδη με το ελληνικο κολοκρατος 
συμβαινει κατι τετοιο;;;

----------


## picdev

> εχω σχηματισει την εντυπωση οτι δεν θελουν πολλους ελληνες μαζι, μην μπλεξουν με συνδικατα απεργιες, δηλαδη με το ελληνικο κολοκρατος 
> συμβαινει κατι τετοιο;;;



εχεις ακουσει ποτε να γίνεται απεργία πάνω στο πλοίο ? δηλαδή θα έκαναν απεργία οι ηλεκτρολογοι και δεν θα έφτιαχναν τη γενήτρια και θα πήγαινε το πλοίο για φούντο. Αλλο οι απεργίες στα λιμάνια μην τα μπερδεύεις

----------


## CybEng

Τις δεκαετίες 50 & 60 είχαν σημειωθεί αρκετές απεργίες μόλις το βαπόρι έπιανε ντόκο σε ξένο λιμάνι. Είχαν σημειωθεί αρκετά επεισόδια με απεργούς ναυτικούς και τις τοπικές λιμενικές-αστυνομικές αρχές. Οι εφοπλιστές έστελναν "απεργοσπάστες" στα λιμάνια να παραλάβουν τα καράβια κλπ κλπ.
Καθιερώθηκε τότε και η περίφημη μαύρη λίστα από τους εφοπλιστές για τους υποκινητές των απεργιών. Άπαξ και μια εταιρεία σε έβαζε σε μαύρη λίστα δεν ξαναπάταγες σε βαπόρι ακόμη και αν υπέγραφες δήλωση μετανοίας.

----------


## antonisfa

Στα χρόνια που ταξίδεψα κανείς τους δεν έκανε απεργία, δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα πει αυτό. Αυτό κατά μια έννοια οφείλεται στους "συνδέσμους" που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας (και γω μέσα) για να πιάσει δουλειά.

Όταν βρεθεί κάποιος με μεγαλύτερο βύσμα τότε κινδυνεύεις να εξοστρακιστείς και αν όχι αμέσως στο επόμενο μπάρκο δε σε φωνάζουν.

Υπάρχουν και άτομα που δε ξεμπαρκάρουν ποτέ! που λέει ο λόγος είτε γιατί έχουν κάποιο θέμα οικονομικό και συνεχίζουν όσο το σύστημα δείχνει ανοχές και άλλοι βγαίνουν και στους 3 μήνες.

Αυτά τα είδα και σε μεγάλες εταιρείες.  Πάντως αν δείξεις ευάλωτος σε υπερεργασία και είσαι το καλό παιδί και πρόθυμο πάντα σε εκμεταλλεύονται και οι συνεργάτες σου αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι.

Εξαιρέσεις πάντα υπάρχουν.

----------


## sotron1

> Στα χρόνια που ταξίδεψα κανείς τους δεν έκανε απεργία, δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα πει αυτό. Αυτό κατά μια έννοια οφείλεται στους "συνδέσμους" που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας (και γω μέσα) για να πιάσει δουλειά.
> 
> Όταν βρεθεί κάποιος με μεγαλύτερο βύσμα τότε κινδυνεύεις να εξοστρακιστείς και αν όχι αμέσως στο επόμενο μπάρκο δε σε φωνάζουν.
> 
> Υπάρχουν και άτομα που δε ξεμπαρκάρουν ποτέ! που λέει ο λόγος είτε γιατί έχουν κάποιο θέμα οικονομικό και συνεχίζουν όσο το σύστημα δείχνει ανοχές και άλλοι βγαίνουν και στους 3 μήνες.
> 
> Αυτά τα είδα και σε μεγάλες εταιρείες.  Πάντως αν δείξεις ευάλωτος σε υπερεργασία και είσαι το καλό παιδί και πρόθυμο πάντα σε εκμεταλλεύονται και οι συνεργάτες σου αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Εξαιρέσεις πάντα υπάρχουν.



Ταξιδεύεις τώρα ; Είσαι σε δουλειά ;

----------


## antonisfa

> Ταξιδεύεις τώρα ; Είσαι σε δουλειά ;



Εργάζομαι στη στεριά, μα θέλω να κάνω ένα μπάρκο υπό προυποθέσεις.
Τις επόμενες μέρες  έχω συνάντηση με ναυτιλιακή.
Γιατί ρωτάς?

Αν θέλεις κάτι στείλε μου π.μ.

----------


## thomastropo

Εχω απογοητευτει απο τους παντες και τα παντα. Δουλειες δεν υπαρχουν πια νομιζω μια στροφη προς ενα αρχικο μπαρκο ειναι η αρχη.....μιας καλης επαναφορας.
Το μονο που σκεπτομαι ειναι μη κολλησω και παρολο που δεν με εμπνεει και τοσο μεινω εκει εγκλωβισμενος.
Υπαρχει κανεις που πηγε προσφατα να παρει οτι πιστοποιητικα χρειαζονται ...ετσι για να παρω ενα μικρο σπρωξιμο ή θα κανω δεκα χρονια να τα παρω και θα απογοητευτω στο τελος;
Ουτε σα βοηθος δεν ξεκινας....και για αυτο θελει διπλωμα.
Καμια εταιρεια που να ζητανε;

----------


## kostasmadness

δοκιμασε κρουαζιεροπλοια celebrity ειναι η πιο γνωστη κ δουλευουν κ πολλοι ελληνες...

----------


## antonisfa

Εφ όσον έχεις όλα τα απαραίτητα στο 1ο λινκ της Celebrity cruises και στο υπομενού My career δώσε στοιχεία στο application process και περίμενε συνέντευξη στα Αγγλικά μέσω skype.
Υποδείγματα ερωταπαντήσεων ίσως να ανεβάσω σχετικό λινκ τις προσεχείς μέρες, αλλά θέλει και εξωτερική βοήθεια πέρα απ το τυπικό της interview
Στο επόμενο δημοφιλές λινκ κάνε εγγραφή και δώσε όλα τα στοιχεία σου (φτιάχνεις το προφίλ σου) ώστε να σε δούν (αν θέλεις ) παγκοσμίως όλες οι σχετικές εταιρείες και θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου κάποια στιγμή.
Έχω δεχτεί προτάσεις στο παρελθόν αλλά ήδη ταξίδευα.

Στο δε 1ο λινκ (6η σελίδα Electrical ή και Engine) βλέπεις τις διαθέσιμες θέσεις (positions). Υπάρχουν θέσεις για βοηθό και ηλεκτρολόγο με δίπλωμα. (assistant electrician)
Πάτα στις θέσεις να δεις τα προσόντα που ζητούν.


http://celebritycareersatsea.com/jobs/search
http://www.cruiseshipjob.com/index.htm

----------


## antonisfa



----------


## thomastropo

Υπαρχει καποιο γραφειο της Celebrity ή της RCL στον Πειραια;
Πρεπει να φρεσκαρω λιγο τα αγγλικα μου παει καιρος που τα αφησα. 

Καποιες αλλες εταιρειες εκτος τη celestyal;

----------


## antonisfa

Στην Κύπρο δραστηριοποιούνται αυτοί εκτός της Celestyal   http://www.salamiscruiselines.com/

Στην Ελλάδα δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, δεν τους συμφέρει δεν ξέρω :Huh: 

Ήδη τούρκικες εταιρείες κάνουν κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο και έρχονται στις Κυκλάδες εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για γραφεία ξένων εταιρειών ας το γράψει. Πάντως το κοντινότερο γραφείο της RCL είναι στην Ιταλία https://royalcorporatecareers.com/pages/italy αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

Kάποτε είχε γραφείο η Celebrity στον Πειραιά.

Mια άλλη πολύ καλή εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζονται αρκετοί Έλληνες είναι η COSTA από την Ιταλία. http://career.costacrociere.it/ (εδώ στέλνεις βιογραφικό)

----------


## sotron1

> Στην Κύπρο δραστηριοποιούνται αυτοί εκτός της Celestyal   http://www.salamiscruiselines.com/
> *
> Στην Ελλάδα δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς, δεν τους συμφέρει δεν ξέρω*
> 
> Ήδη τούρκικες εταιρείες κάνουν κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο και έρχονται στις Κυκλάδες εδώ και 2 χρόνια.
> 
> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει για γραφεία ξένων εταιρειών ας το γράψει. Πάντως το κοντινότερο γραφείο της RCL είναι στην Ιταλία https://royalcorporatecareers.com/pages/italy αν σε ενδιαφέρει.
> 
> Kάποτε είχε γραφείο η Celebrity στον Πειραιά.
> ...



Έχεις κάποια πληροφορία να μας πεις; Επειδή είμαι και σε αυτό τον χώρο, απλώς μία ενημέρωση. 

Προς θεού είναι ερώτηση αυτό και όχι εξυπνάδα.

----------


## antonisfa

> Έχεις κάποια πληροφορία να μας πεις; Επειδή είμαι και σε αυτό τον χώρο, απλώς μία ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Προς θεού είναι ερώτηση αυτό και όχι εξυπνάδα.



Αν εννοείς κάποια πληροφορία που αφορά γιατί δεν δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα ντόπιες εταιρείες όχι δε γνωρίζω.
Αφού είσαι στο χώρο πες μας τις εμπειρίες σου.
Εργάζεσαι σε ναυτιλιακή ή ταξιδεύεις σαν πλήρωμα?

----------


## antonisfa

Εταιρεία με μεγάλο στόλο που αξίζει να δουλέψεις  https://www.carnival.com/cruise-ships.aspx έρχεται και στην Ελλάδα.
Με αναχωρήσεις από Αμερική Καναδά Ισπανία Καραιβική.
Έστειλα και γω βιογραφικό εδώ--> https://jobs.carnival.com/careers

----------


## Xarry

Δεν αφορα θεση ηλεκτρολογου αλλα ας ενημερωθουμε.

Συχνο φαινομενο στον Πειραια αν και τα γραφεια δεν ειναι οσα ηταν πριν καποιες δεκαετιες ουτε ο τροπος ευρεσης θεσεων ειναι ο ιδιος. Οι ναυτικοι λενε δεν υπαρχουν δουλειες, οι πρακτορες λενε δεν υπαρχουν ναυτικοι. Μια εκτιμιση ειναι οτι πλεον ακολουθει καποιος το ναυτικο επαγγελμα για το μισθο και οχι γιτι πραγματικα αγαπα αυτο που κανει.

Απο ανθρωπους του χωρου οι μισθοι αυτοι ειναι ταβανι (δηλαδη δε θα βρεις περισσοτερα) και κοντρα στο ρευμα των καιρων ακομα και ελληνικες εταιριες δεν κανουν μειωσεις μισθων σε αξιωματικους.


FB_IMG_1509125117084.jpg

----------


## thomastropo

Παντως σα βοηθος να παιρνεις 3000$ δεν ειναι και λιγα. Απ οσο ενημερωθηκα παιρνουν και εκπαιδευουν ηλεκτρολογους στην ELETSON σε δεξαμενοπλοια και ειδικα απο ΤΕΙ για να δουλεψουν εκει μετα. Κανουν και καποιο τεστ μιαμιση με δυο ωρες. Τι ζητανε ρε παιδια? 
Οικονομικα - τεστ ευφυιας στατιστικα και αλλα ..ημαρτον

----------


## xristos2

> Αν εννοείς κάποια πληροφορία που αφορά γιατί δεν δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα ντόπιες εταιρείες όχι δε γνωρίζω.




 :Rolleyes: γιατι θα πρεπει να εχουν ελληνικα πληρωματα που θα τους ρημαζουν με το κκε,  παμε,μλ κκε, ρουβικωνα, στις απεργιες;;η για να δινουν 100% προκαταβολη φορου για την επομενη χρονια;
μονο ενας παλαβος θα ανοιγε εταιρεια κρουαζιερας με ελληνικη σημαια.
αλλα αμα ειχε εταιρεια κρουαζιερας δεν θα ηταν παλαβος.
αρα δεν θα υπαρξουν ποτε ελληνικες εταιρειες κρουαζιερας.
ΟΥΓΚ!!

ΥΓ
μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο τα κουκουδια με την ανοχη του ελλεηνου κολοκρατους απαγορευαν στους τουριστες να κατεβουν απο το πλοιο στην πολη για ψωνια....

----------

antonisfa (31-10-17)

----------


## kostasmadness

> Παντως σα βοηθος να παιρνεις 3000$ δεν ειναι  και λιγα. Απ οσο ενημερωθηκα παιρνουν και εκπαιδευουν ηλεκτρολογους στην  ELETSON σε δεξαμενοπλοια και ειδικα απο ΤΕΙ για να δουλεψουν εκει μετα.  Κανουν και καποιο τεστ μιαμιση με δυο ωρες. Τι ζητανε ρε παιδια? 
> Οικονομικα - τεστ ευφυιας στατιστικα και αλλα ..ημαρτον



για τη δουλεια αυτη ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα φιλε μ οσο κ να σας φαινετε  περιεργο εισαι ο μοναδικος ηλεκτρολογος ενος κτηνους γτ περι κτηνους  προκειτε οταν μιλαμε για 20 40 50 70 100 150 κ 300 χιλιαδες τονους  γκαζαδικο η εργασια ειναι φουλ ανθυγιεινη(τα γκαζαδικα παραγουν αδρανες  αεριο με ειδικο μηχανημα παραγωγης αδρανους αεριου το λεγομενο inert με  το οποιο συμπληρωνουμε τισ δεξανενες για την αποφυγη δημιουργιας σπιθας  και αρα πυρκαιας κ εκρηξεων και αλλων πολλων λογων που δεν ειναι του  παροντος εξου κ γκαζαδικα) γιαυτο κ τα λεφτα αυτα εισαι υπευθυνος ενος  πλωτου κινητου εργοστασιου με εκατονταδες μηχανηματα πρεπει να εχεις  φουλ αντιληψη κ γενικα να διαβαζεις μανιουαλς να πιανουν αρκετα τα χερια  σου κ γενικα να εισαι σκληρος κ μοναχικος ανθρωπος για να αντεξεις τις  κακουχιες ενος ναυτικου κ την ''μοναξια'' του ηλεκτρολογου  αξιωματικου....και δεν ειναι μονο η ελετσον που παιρνει ηλεκτρολογους  υπαρχουν αρκετες εταιριες....το θεμα ειναι οτι εκπαιδευοντε παιδια για  ηλεκτρολογοι αλλα πολλοι λιγοι αντεχουν στην διαρκεια των χρονων χωρια  οτι δεν υπαρχει εξελιξη δλδ να γινεις α μηχανικος η καπετανιος θα εισαι  παντα ο ηλεκτρολογος υπευθυνος για ενα καρο πραγματα με λεφτα τρτου  μηχανικου τρελη αδικια εδω....οσοι γνωριζεται καταλαβενετε με δυο λογια  δεν αξιζει ο κοπος ειδικα στα γκαζαδικα χιλιες φορες να παει καποιος για  καπετανιος πολυ λιγοτερη ταλαιπωρια κ καλυτερη εξελιξη κ καλυτερα σαφως  λεφτα....ηλεκτρολογος ειναι καλα μονο στα ποσταλια κ στα  κρουαζιεροπλοια αν ντε κ καλα θελει καποιος να ακολουθησει το ναυτικο  επαγγελμα...με εκτιμηση ενας ηλεκτρολογος απο  γκαζαδικα εδω κ δεκα χρονια......................ελπιζω οχι για πολυ ακομα... :Unsure:

----------

antonisfa (31-10-17)

----------


## xristos2

> - τεστ ευφυιας




ειναι μια νομιμη μεθοδος να γινει ενας διαχωρισμος των υποψηφιων με βαση τις πολιτικες πεποιθησεις τους.
διαφορετικα θα προσλαμβαναν και αρκετους αριστερους.
ποιος θελει εναν αριστερο εργαζομενο;
κανεις.
ουτε το δημοσιο δεν τους θελει

----------


## lepouras

> γιατι θα πρεπει να εχουν ελληνικα πληρωματα που θα τους ρημαζουν με το κκε,  παμε,μλ κκε, ρουβικωνα, στις απεργιες;;η για να δινουν 100% προκαταβολη φορου για την επομενη χρονια;
> μονο ενας παλαβος θα ανοιγε εταιρεια κρουαζιερας με ελληνικη σημαια.
> αλλα αμα ειχε εταιρεια κρουαζιερας δεν θα ηταν παλαβος.
> αρα δεν θα υπαρξουν ποτε ελληνικες εταιρειες κρουαζιερας.
> ΟΥΓΚ!!
> 
> ΥΓ
> μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο τα κουκουδια με την ανοχη του ελλεηνου κολοκρατους απαγορευαν στους τουριστες να κατεβουν απο το πλοιο στην πολη για ψωνια....



δεν στα έχουν πει καλά. τον πρώτο νόμο που ψήφισε ο ξυριζα ήταν μηδενική φορολογία στους εφοπλιστές και μηδενικούς φόρους σε αγοραπωλησίες πλοίων και μερισμάτων κλπ κλπ κλπ.






> ειναι μια νομιμη μεθοδος να γινει ενας διαχωρισμος των υποψηφιων με βαση τις πολιτικες πεποιθησεις τους.
> διαφορετικα θα προσλαμβαναν και αρκετους αριστερους.
> ποιος θελει εναν αριστερο εργαζομενο;
> κανεις.
> ουτε το δημοσιο δεν τους θελει



παντός με αυτά που λες σίγουρα θα σε κόβανε στο τεστ ευφυΐας.

----------


## antonis_p

> για τη δουλεια αυτη ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα φιλε μ οσο κ να σας φαινετε  περιεργο εισαι ο μοναδικος ηλεκτρολογος ενος κτηνους γτ περι κτηνους  προκειτε οταν μιλαμε για 20 40 50 70 100 150 κ 300 χιλιαδες τονους  γκαζαδικο ....
> 
> ....με εκτιμηση ενας ηλεκτρολογος απο  γκαζαδικα εδω κ δεκα χρονια......................ελπιζω οχι για πολυ ακομα...



Δηλαδή όλο αυτό το καράβι έχει *έναν ηλεκτρολόγο*;;;

----------


## Panoss

> παντός με αυτά που λες σίγουρα θα σε κόβανε στο τεστ ευφυΐας.



 :Lol:  πεθαίνω να διαβάζω χριστο... :Lol:

----------


## xristos2

εχω κανει τεστ και ειχα αρκετα καλο σκορ 80-90 με αριστα το 100
θα ηταν καλυτερο εαν δεν το εκανα πινοντας μπυρες :Rolleyes: 

μετα αρχισα να κατουριεμαι και δεν μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω.
αλλα και ετσι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι απο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Panoss

χριστε είσαι στα 333 ποστς...είναι το μισό του 666...

----------


## kostasmadness

Για καποιον που ρωτησε σε πιο πανω ποστ.... Ο ηλεκτρολογος στα γκαζαδικα τα φορτηγα κ τα κοντεινερ ειναι ενας.... Πολυ λιγες φορες μπορει να του φερουν καποιον δοκιμο για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι.... Αλλα ειναι ενας αντιθετα στα ποσταλια κ τα κρουαζιεροπλοιαειναι τουλαχιστον δυο με τρεις η και περισσοτεροι αναλογα το μεγεθος του πλοιου σε καποια τεραστια εχει κ 15 ηλεκτρολογους... Παντως γνωμη μου μακρια απο γκαζαδικα  ειναι απο τις χειροτερες θεσεις του ηλεκτρολογου με πολυ μεγαλη ευθυνη  κ λιγα λεφτα γιαυτα που προσφερει.... Ειδικα οι ελληνες...

----------


## antonisfa

Με 2000 επιβάτες και 600 άτομα πλήρωμα ήμασταν 6 ηλεκτρολόγοι. Οι δουλειές μοιράζονται. Αυτοί που έχουν το δίπλωμα πιάνουν πόστες ένας στο μηχανοστάσιο, ένας στο ξενοδοχειακό-γέφυρα-κουζίνες-ασανσέρ-emerg. generator και τουλάχιστον 3 βοηθοί σε 3 βάρδιες πέρα από τη δουλειά τους έως τις 5 το απόγευμα. Ετσι ένας βοηθός μπορεί να εργάζεται πολλές ώρες πέρα απ τις 8. Δεν έχει όμως την ευθύνη για κάποια σοβαρή βλάβη και φωνάζει τον Β αν υπάρχει.Είναι υποχρεωμένος να απεγκλωβίζει επιβάτες ή πλήρωμα σε ασανσέρ του πλοίου και στη βάρδιά του είναι σε επιφυλακή για όλο το καράβι.
Οπως καταλαβαίνετε τα 3000$ είναι παραδουλευμένα. 
Δεν έχω δουλέψει σε γκαζάδικο ή φορτηγό μόνο σε επισκευές σε ναυπηγεία. Εν πλω σίγουρα θα είναι διαφορετικά μέσα σε τόσες ευθύνες και ζητήματα που θα πρέπει να δοθεί άμεση λύση.

----------


## thomastropo

Οι βαρδιες σε κρουαζιεροπλοια πως λειτουργουν;
Ποση ευθυνη εχουν οι βοηθοι σαν δοκιμοι ρωταω στην αρχη; Επειδη σε ανελκυστηρες δεν εχω σχετικη εμπειρια θα υπαρχει δυσκολια να βρω μια βλαβη για να μη φωναζω συνεχεια τον Β η τον Α ηλεκτρολογο για βοηθεια;
Ο απεγκλωβισμος ατομων απο την καμπινα πως γινεται; Αν εισαι κλειστοφοβικος θα συνεχισεις ή θα σε στειλουν στο σπιτι...
Συγχωρηστε με για τις πολλες ερωτησεις αλλα προσπαθω να προσεγγισω σημεια της δουλειας που ισως να μας δυσκολεψουν και δεν τα γνωριζουμε :Huh:

----------


## antonisfa

Όσο άπειρος κι αν είναι ένας βοηθός όταν έχει όρεξη για δουλειά θα ξεπεράσει τα πιο πολλά θέματα μέσα στο πλοίο.
Για τη θάλασσα όμως δεν είναι εύκολο για αυτούς τους εγκεφαλικούς. Οι στομαχικοί το ξεπερνάνε γρήγορα με μια καλή φουρτούνα 3 μέρες συνεχόμενη αυτό είναι.

Τώρα για τους ανελκυστήρες και τις βλάβες υπάρχει πίνακας μπούσουλας που τον ακολουθείς ανάλογα με τον τύπο του και την κεντρική κάρτα που φοράει στον πίνακα.
Το όλο θέμα με τον απεγκλωβισμό είναι να έχεις το σθένος να μπαίνεις στο φρεάτιο από οποιοδήποτε deck να παίρνεις στο service την καμπίνα με τους επιβάτες (και με κούνημα αρκετό) να τους οδηγείς σε σωστό σημείο αποχώρησης.
Αν δεν σου ανοίγουν οι πόρτες τότε θα φωνάζεις-ξυπνάς τον ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά.
Έχεις την ευθύνη όσο κάνεις ενέργειες και πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός.  Ένα σοβαρό λάθος μπορεί να χτυπήσει κάποιος ή κάποιο παιδί και μετά πας για ξεμπάρκο στο επόμενο λιμάνι.
Κατά τη διαδικασία της συντήρησης μαθαίνεις και κάνεις πράγματα που σε βοηθούν και στη βάρδια όταν θα έχεις το νού σου στο μεγάλο θηρίο.
Η συμπεριφορά σου προς τους επιβάτες είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα μιας και θα είσαι καθημερινά για βλάβες στις καμπίνες τους.
Ευγενικός και πρόθυμος να τους μιλήσεις (Αγγλικά ή και Ισπανικά (λίγα μη φανταστείς proficiency)) και να μάθεις να ακούς τον άλλον στο τι θέλει να σου πει.
Στην ανάγκη ρωτάς ή και φωνάζεις κάποιο συνάδελφο να σε βοηθήσει τις πρώτες μέρες. Κανείς μας δε γνώριζε καλά από την αρχή τα πάντα.  Η πείρα βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό.
Αυτά τα λίγα σαν αρχή.... :Smile:

----------


## xristos2

antonisfa που τα εμαθες τα κινεζικα;; πες μας θελουμε να μαθουμε και εμεις!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## thomastropo

> Όσο άπειρος κι αν είναι ένας βοηθός όταν έχει όρεξη για δουλειά θα ξεπεράσει τα πιο πολλά θέματα μέσα στο πλοίο.
> Για τη θάλασσα όμως δεν είναι εύκολο για αυτούς τους εγκεφαλικούς. Οι στομαχικοί το ξεπερνάνε γρήγορα με μια καλή φουρτούνα 3 μέρες συνεχόμενη αυτό είναι.
> 
> Τώρα για τους ανελκυστήρες και τις βλάβες υπάρχει πίνακας μπούσουλας που τον ακολουθείς ανάλογα με τον τύπο του και την κεντρική κάρτα που φοράει στον πίνακα.
> Το όλο θέμα με τον απεγκλωβισμό είναι να έχεις το σθένος να μπαίνεις στο φρεάτιο από οποιοδήποτε deck να παίρνεις στο service την καμπίνα με τους επιβάτες (και με κούνημα αρκετό) να τους οδηγείς σε σωστό σημείο αποχώρησης.
> Αν δεν σου ανοίγουν οι πόρτες τότε θα φωνάζεις-ξυπνάς τον ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά.
> Έχεις την ευθύνη όσο κάνεις ενέργειες και πρέπει να είσαι προσεκτικός.  Ένα σοβαρό λάθος μπορεί να χτυπήσει κάποιος ή κάποιο παιδί και μετά πας για ξεμπάρκο στο επόμενο λιμάνι.
> Κατά τη διαδικασία της συντήρησης μαθαίνεις και κάνεις πράγματα που σε βοηθούν και στη βάρδια όταν θα έχεις το νού σου στο μεγάλο θηρίο.
> Η συμπεριφορά σου προς τους επιβάτες είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα μιας και θα είσαι καθημερινά για βλάβες στις καμπίνες τους.
> ...



Αυτο με τα φρεατια μμ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο. Απο οσο μπορω να καταλαβω ειμαστε παντου και σε ολα!
Για τα γυμνασια ακουσα να λενε πως δε γινονται και η ασφαλεια το τι θα κανει κανεις σε περιπτωση που ω μη γενητο συμβει κατι;
Kαι στην ακτοπλοοια σου βαζουν ενα βιντεο και σου δειχνουν πως να φορας τη ζωνη. Ειναι αρκετο αυτο;
Οι βλαβες ειναι συχνες ή εξαρταται απο το ποσο καινουργιο ειναι το καραβι...
Στο μηχανοστασιο απασχολουνται βοηθοι;

----------


## antonisfa

Στα φρεάτια των ανελκυστήρων θα μπαίνεις καθημερινά για συντήρηση (καθάρισμα επαφών στις πόρτες των deck και άλλα) οπότε στη βάρδια έχεις άνεση στο να ελίσεσαι ανάλογα με τα συμβάντα.
Στο μηχανοστάσιο πηγαίνει να βοηθήσει όταν ξηλώνεται κάποιος κινητήρας μεγάλος και θέλει βοήθεια με παλάγκα.
Αν είναι εξοικιωμένος στη βάρδιά του μπορεί να μετρήσει κάποιο μοτέρ από αντλίες σεντίνας ή grey water αν έριξε για παράδειγμα θερμικό.
Στην αρχή κατεβαίνουν εναλλάξ (έτσι εγώ τους έβαζα) για την πρωινή καθημερινή βόλτα για έλεγχο φωτισμού και φώτων ασφαλείας αλλά και μετρήσεις στο σύστημα καθοδικής προστασίας.
Μια φορά τη βδομάδα κάποιος (πάλι εναλλάξ) θα ανέβει στην τσιμινιέρα για λάμπες.
Κάθε μέρα πρωί κάνεις τη βόλτα σου για γενικό έλεγχο παντού. 
Όσο αφορά τα γυμνάσια γίνονται 1 τη βδομάδα για φωτιά 1 για εγκατάλειψη και 1 για βόμβα κάθε μήνα. Παράλληλα δείχνονται εκπαιδευτικά βίντεο για πειρατείες και άλλα.

----------


## thomastropo

Υπαρχει καποια εφαρμογη - σχεδιο απο τις εγκαταστασεις στο μηχανοστασιο για να δουμε αν διαβαζονται ευκολα;

----------


## antonisfa

> Υπαρχει καποια εφαρμογη - σχεδιο απο τις εγκαταστασεις στο μηχανοστασιο για να δουμε αν διαβαζονται ευκολα;



Για να πάρεις μια γεύση στα πολύ απλά
22050537_750725425114548_667803030_o.jpg22050492_750725428447881_252532876_o.jpg
Στο συγκεκριμένο η αντλία Νο2 λειτουργούσε μόνο στην αυτόματη λειτουργία (κατάσταση βλάβης).
Ο μηχανικός της βάρδιας πήγε να τη βάλει "στο χέρι" που λέμε αλλά δεν λειτούργησε και φώναξε τον βοηθό της βάρδιας γιατί τα νερά έτρεχαν στα πανιόλα από την υπερχείλιση της δεξαμενής.
Το κοίταζε ο βοηθός δοκίμασε να βάλει κι αυτός στο χέρι την αντλία αλλά τζίφος.
Επειδή το θέμα με τα νερά ήταν κρίσιμο (μετά από κάποια ώρα αλλάζει η ευστάθεια του πλοίου (αρκετή ώρα) κατέληξε ο βοηθός να κρατάει με ένα κατσαβίδι το ρελέ της αντλίας κουμπωμένο :Laugh:  μέχρι να κατέβω να δω τι συμβαίνει.
Τι είχε συμβεί τελικά?

Υ.Γ. Η αντλία Νο1 υπολειτουργούσε λόγω φθοράς του ιμπέλερ

----------


## sotron1

> Για να πάρεις μια γεύση στα πολύ απλά
> 22050537_750725425114548_667803030_o.jpg22050492_750725428447881_252532876_o.jpg
> Στο συγκεκριμένο η αντλία Νο2 λειτουργούσε μόνο στην αυτόματη λειτουργία (κατάσταση βλάβης).
> Ο μηχανικός της βάρδιας πήγε να τη βάλει "στο χέρι" που λέμε αλλά δεν λειτούργησε και φώναξε τον βοηθό της βάρδιας γιατί τα νερά έτρεχαν στα πανιόλα από την υπερχείλιση της δεξαμενής.
> Το κοίταζε ο βοηθός δοκίμασε να βάλει κι αυτός στο χέρι την αντλία αλλά τζίφος.
> Επειδή το θέμα με τα νερά ήταν κρίσιμο (μετά από κάποια ώρα αλλάζει η ευστάθεια του πλοίου (αρκετή ώρα) κατέληξε ο βοηθός να κρατάει με ένα κατσαβίδι το ρελέ της αντλίας κουμπωμένο μέχρι να κατέβω να δω τι συμβαίνει.
> Τι είχε συμβεί τελικά?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η αντλία Νο1 υπολειτουργούσε λόγω φθοράς του ιμπέλερ



Με λίγα λόγια, άσχετοι, σχετικοί με την δουλειά, οικονομάνε.

----------


## kostasmadness

> Με λίγα λόγια, άσχετοι, σχετικοί με την δουλειά, οικονομάνε.




με ακομη λιγοτερα λογια.....οσοι θελουν να κονομησουν θεσεις στην θαλασσα υπαρχουν πολλες ας ερθουν να τα κονομησουν!αλλα να παρουν κ τις πανες τους μαζι.......

----------


## antonisfa

> Με λίγα λόγια, άσχετοι, σχετικοί με την δουλειά, οικονομάνε.



Κοίταξε σε δύο εταιρείες που έχω δουλέψει υπάρχουν ανοχές γενικά στη δουλειά, όχι φυσικά σε κάτι χοντρό να συμβεί γιατί εκεί τα μαζεύεις δε σε κρατάνε. 
Σε πιο σοβαρές εταιρείες ίσως η επίπληξη και το κράξιμο να το χουν σε καθημερινή βάση και μπορεί να πέφτουν και ποινές που έχουν ταβάνι.
Ότι οικονομάνε φυσικά ναι και αν έχουν γνωστούς τότε η ανέχεια από τους άλλους είναι μονόδρομος μέχρι να ξεχειλίσει το ποτήρι.
Άλλωστε η αξιολόγηση του καθενός γίνεται σε κάθε μπάρκο που κάνεις από τον Α μηχανικό και τον προιστάμενό σου. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κοινοποιούν στην εταιρεία την αξιολόγηση ώστε την επόμενη φορά αν έχεις αρνητικό να μη σε φωνάξουν.
Στις περισσότερες εταιρείες ακολουθείται αυτό.

----------


## antonisfa

> με ακομη λιγοτερα λογια.....οσοι θελουν να κονομησουν θεσεις στην θαλασσα υπαρχουν πολλες ας ερθουν να τα κονομησουν!αλλα να παρουν κ τις πανες τους μαζι.......



Έχει και μέσα στο καράβι !! :Laugh:

----------


## pstratos

Από ότι βλέπω στη χειροκίνητη λειτουργεία την ελέγχει ο ελεκτης στάθμης. Τον είχε δοκιμάσει να τον παρακάμψει άραγε, αντί να κάθεται με το κατσαβίδι στο χέρι?

----------


## antonisfa

> Από ότι βλέπω στη χειροκίνητη λειτουργεία την ελέγχει ο ελεκτης στάθμης. Τον είχε δοκιμάσει να τον παρακάμψει άραγε, αντί να κάθεται με το κατσαβίδι στο χέρι?



Οχι δεν το έκανε, μαζί κοιτάξαμε τη συνέχεια του κυκλώματος ωμομετρικά.
Αυτός ο 2 σε 1 πλωτήρας λειτουργούσε. Πήραμε την ασφάλεια f5 έδινε οκ, στο 32 οκ, στο 31 οκ, στο 21 της d1(21-22) ok, στο 22  όχι, οπότε όχι και στο 23. Πως να δουλέψει στο χειροκίνητο?
Γιατί δεν είχα στο 22?......

Ο d1 στην επιλογή της αντλίας Νο2 είναι απενεργοποιημένος.

----------


## antonisfa

Το d1 όπλιζε αλλά η επαφή στο 22 δεν έβγαζε, είχε πιάσει μάκα είχε καρβουνιάσει.

Το παρακάτω αναφέρει τις προυποθέσεις για βοηθό αλλά και ηλεκτρολόγο με δίπλωμα σε μια εταιρεία με κοντέινερ (γνωστή και από την ταινία με την πειρατεία)
http://www.maerskdrilling.com/en/job...%20electrician

----------


## antonisfa

https://maritime-union.com/jobs/electricians-jobboard

----------


## Eksoristos7

Όσο αν αφορα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια είναι εύκολο να βρει κάποιος δουλειά με το διπλωμα του ηλ.εμπορικου ναυτικου;Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει για τον πόσες ώρες περίπου δουλεύει την βδομάδα ένας βοηθός ηλεκτρολογου μαζί με τα stand by;Ποιες οι κυρίες αρμοδιοτητες ενός βοηθου;Διάβασα πιο πριν ότι τα ενσημα για να αγοράσει κανείς από νατ για βοηθό ειναι 800ευρω /μήνα κ μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά πολλά. Επισης όσο αν φορά την ζωή εκεί μεσα κ το φαγητό ;

----------


## antonisfa

> Όσο αν αφορα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια είναι εύκολο να βρει κάποιος δουλειά με το διπλωμα του ηλ.εμπορικου ναυτικου;Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει για τον πόσες ώρες περίπου δουλεύει την βδομάδα ένας βοηθός ηλεκτρολογου μαζί με τα stand by;Ποιες οι κυρίες αρμοδιοτητες ενός βοηθου;Διάβασα πιο πριν ότι τα ενσημα για να αγοράσει κανείς από νατ για βοηθό ειναι 800ευρω /μήνα κ μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά πολλά. Επισης όσο αν φορά την ζωή εκεί μεσα κ το φαγητό ;



Αν έχεις το δίπλωμα έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες να βρεις δουλειά, χρειάζεται και λίγο σπρώξιμο για μένα γιατί τα πράγματα έχουν δυσκολέψει αρκετά παρόλο που οι ηλεκτρολόγοι ακόμα και βοηθοί έχουν "πέραση".
9 ώρες όταν δεν έχουν βάρδια οι βοηθοί το ωράριο είναι διεθνές 08 00 έως 17 00 με καφέδες 09 00 - 09 20  και 15 00 - 15 20 και μια ώρα φαγητό και ξεκούραση 12 00 - 13 00 
Αν έχουν βάρδια η οποία εξαρτάται από το πόσα άτομα βοηθοί υπάρχουν σταματάνε στις 15 00 και πιάνουν πάλι στις 18 00 έως και τις 08 00 το πρωί. 
Τώρα υπολόγισε 3 βάρδιες την εβδομάδα το λιγότερο  και βγάλε τις ώρες.
Τα stand by δεν είναι για τους βοηθούς συνήθως πηγαίνει ο automation engineer που έχει το δίπλωμα του ηλεκτρολόγου Α ή άλλος με το δίπλωμα ή και καμιά φορά ηλεκτρολόγοι Β που γνωρίζουν από κύριες μηχανές και γεννήτριες.
Τα ένσημα του βοηθού είναι 700 με 800€/μήνα εξαγοράσημα αν το κάνεις μέσα σε ένα 6μηνο αλλιώς τα χάνεις.
Η ζωή είναι καλή με πολλές ζώνες να μάθεις και να δεις σε εφαρμογή πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα και πολλή διασκέδαση αν είσαι του club. Επίσης βρίσκεις ευκαιρίες σε ρούχα και κοσμήματα στα μαγαζιά μέσα και έξω στα λιμάνια με προσφορές που κυριολεκτικά "τρομάζουν"
Το φαγητό είναι από καλό έως εξαιρετικό αλλά και πάλι εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.
Το θέμα των αρμοδιοτήτων το έχω εξαντλήσει στο θέμα νομίζω. Να πω πως ο βοηθός δουλεύει παντού από μηχανοστάσιο τσιμινιέρα μηχανές κουζίνες ασανσέρ γέφυρα καμπίνες βοηθ. χώρους μαγαζιά show lounge, spa, gym παντού.

----------


## thomastropo

Πολυ δελεαστικα ακουγονται ολα αυτα παραπανω! Κατα ποσο ξεκουραστα βγαινει η δουλεια..αλλο καπελο

----------


## antonisfa

Αρκετά κουραστικά αλλά το οικονομικό σε αποζημειώνει.
Μόλις πριν από λίγο πήρα σήμα για μπάρκο τον επόμενο μήνα. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα βρίσκομαι μέσα Φεβρουαρίου Αγγλία.

----------


## Spark

> Μόλις πριν από λίγο πήρα σήμα για μπάρκο τον επόμενο μήνα. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα βρίσκομαι μέσα Φεβρουαρίου Αγγλία.



τι λες βρε αντωνη, σκληρό να εισαι ναυτικός χειμωνιάτικα, εύχομαι να γυρίσεις απο εκει καλά,
να μας πάνε όλα καλά +

----------

antonisfa (10-01-18), 

thomastropo (11-01-18)

----------


## antonisfa

> τι λες βρε αντωνη, σκληρό να εισαι ναυτικός χειμωνιάτικα, εύχομαι να γυρίσεις απο εκει καλά,
> να μας πάνε όλα καλά +



Σπύρο σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές! Μαθημένοι είμαστε τι κρύο τι ζέστη σε μηχανοστάσια αν και στο περσινό πλοίο ήταν δροσερά εκεί κάτω

----------


## thomastropo

Ενταξει μπορει εξω να κανει ψοφοκρυο αλλα μεσα θα υπαρχουν ανεσεις αλλα και ζεστες αγκαλιες!! :Laugh:  :Blush:  :Tongue:

----------


## lepouras

> Ενταξει μπορει εξω να κανει ψοφοκρυο αλλα μεσα θα υπαρχουν ανεσεις αλλα και *ζεστες αγκαλιες*!!



όσο για αυτό μην ανησυχείς. έχει μέσα κάτι μούτσους  μαύρους με κάτι παλαμάρια.................. σε ζεσταίνουν ...........  :Lol: 
έλα πες την αλήθεια δεν το ψάχνεις να πας για τα λεφτά  ...............  :hahahha:

----------

el greco 1 (11-01-18)

----------


## thomastropo

> όσο για αυτό μην ανησυχείς. έχει μέσα κάτι μούτσους  μαύρους με κάτι παλαμάρια.................. σε ζεσταίνουν ........... 
> έλα πες την αλήθεια δεν το ψάχνεις να πας για τα λεφτά  ...............



Θα προτιμουσα δουλεια βοηθου ανεμελη χωρις ευθυνες να αλωνιζω μεσα στο κρουαζ/πλοιο παρεα με Ρωσιδουλες και αλλες θηλυκες υπαρξεις, αλλα δε μου αρεσει να κλεινομαι σε κλειστους χωρους, σκαω αν και εχω αντοχη στις φουρτουνες.
Ε...οχι να με ζεσταινουν και οι μαυροι!! :Cursing:   ....... :Tongue:     (παντως μεσα επεσες!)

----------


## antonisfa

> Θα προτιμουσα δουλεια βοηθου ανεμελη χωρις ευθυνες να αλωνιζω μεσα στο κρουαζ/πλοιο παρεα με Ρωσιδουλες και αλλες θηλυκες υπαρξεις, αλλα δε μου αρεσει να κλεινομαι σε κλειστους χωρους, σκαω αν και εχω αντοχη στις φουρτουνες.
> Ε...οχι να με ζεσταινουν και οι μαυροι!!  .......    (παντως μεσα επεσες!)



Έλα και θα περάσεις καλά!
Μηχανοστάσιο - τσιμινιέρα θα σε έχω :Laugh: ....................αστειεύομαι καλά είναι ακόμη και οι ανίδεοι στην πορεία κάτι μαθαίνουν :Smile:

----------


## xristos2

> Θα προτιμουσα δουλεια βοηθου ανεμελη χωρις ευθυνες )



θα μποροσες να γινεις δημοσιος υπαλληλος στο ελλαδισταν, ειναι ακομα καλυτερα!
δεν ξερω για να σου πω λεπτομεριες, ομως εχω εναν γνωστο μου αστυνομικο και καθεται ολη την μερα σε ενα φυλακιο με τζαμια καθρεφτη για να μην τον βλεπουν απο εξω
παρολα αυτα μου λεει οτι ειναι βαρετη δουλεια και δεν εχει τι να κανει τοσες ωρες.....

----------


## antonisfa

> θα μποροσες να γινεις δημοσιος υπαλληλος στο ελλαδισταν, ειναι ακομα καλυτερα!
> δεν ξερω για να σου πω λεπτομεριες, ομως εχω εναν γνωστο μου αστυνομικο και καθεται ολη την μερα σε ενα φυλακιο με τζαμια καθρεφτη για να μην τον βλεπουν απο εξω
> παρολα αυτα μου λεει οτι ειναι βαρετη δουλεια και δεν εχει τι να κανει τοσες ωρες.....



Ακόμη και αυτό δύσκολα το πετυχαίνεις στις μέρες μας

----------


## Stevakos

Αποφοιτος ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος Τ.Ε ,η μονη απαντηση που εχω παρει μεχρι στιγμης οσο το εψαξα
ειναι οτι ηλεκτρολογοι στα καραβια δεχονται μονο απο εξωτερικο και οχι απο Ελλαδα. Αυτο μου εχουν πει
και μηχανικοι-πλοιαρχοι που τυχαινει να ξερω.
Αν γνωριζει καποιος κατι παραπανω ας διαφωτισει  :Biggrin:

----------


## nick1974

> ...




απ το 95 τεχνικος εχω επισκευτει εκατονταδες πλοια Ελληνικων και μη συμφεροντων κι αντε ζητημα αν εχω δει 2-3 Ελληνες ηλεκτρολογους στο παρελθον, κι αυτους για συγκεκριμενα μπαρκα.
Σε ποσταλια -που δεν ειναι πελατεια που χω κυνηγησει οποτε δεν πολυγνωριζω- προφανως πρεπει να υπαρχουν Ελληνες, αλλα εμπορικα (φορτηγα, τανκερ, κοντεινερ κτλ) απλα ξεχνα τα.
Τωρα αν παιζουν 2-3 εταιριες top class που να χουν φουλ Ελληνες, μπορει και να υπαρχουν αλλα εγω δε τις γνωριζω.

----------


## Xarry

Να σε παρουν με το πτυχιο του ΤΕΙ δυσκολο. Παρ ολα αυτα υπαρχει ειδικο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων στις σχολες του εμπορικου ναυτικου οπου μπορεις να φοιτησεις σαν αποφοιτος ΤΕΙ.

Το σχετικο ΦΕΚ

----------


## Stevakos

Αυτο το τμημα λειτουργει κανονικα ;;

----------


## Fixxxer

> Να σε παρουν με το πτυχιο του ΤΕΙ δυσκολο. Παρ ολα αυτα υπαρχει ειδικο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων στις σχολες του εμπορικου ναυτικου οπου μπορεις να φοιτησεις σαν αποφοιτος ΤΕΙ.
> 
> Το σχετικο ΦΕΚ



Επειδη ειμαστε στην Ελλαδα αν εχεις μεσον καπου θα μπεις κι οχι μονο σε πλοιο...

----------


## vasilllis

καποια μαθηματα θα χρειαστει να δωσεις.http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...-tei-sta-ploia

----------


## Xarry

> Αυτο το τμημα λειτουργει κανονικα ;;



Ναι, τουλαχιστον μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη.





> Επειδη ειμαστε στην Ελλαδα αν εχεις μεσον καπου θα μπεις κι οχι μονο σε πλοιο...



Σιγουρα ισχυει αυτο που λες, αλλα για να δουλεψεις σε πλοιο λογω νομοθεσιας το μεσον δε βοηθαει και πολυ.

----------


## nickderv

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Τελειώνω τη Σχολή Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο με κατεύθηνση Ηλεκτρονικής και Συστημάτων.

Με ενδιαφέρει η "νεα" μονάδα Ηλεκτρολόγων του ΕΝ, απλώς οι πληροφορίες που βρίσκω είναι λιγοστές και γενικά τα ΦΕΚ είναι λίγο δυσνόητα (στην πράξη).

Μπορεί κάποιος να πληροφορίσει πρακτικά:
Πόσο καιρό θα παρει απο τότε που θα ξεκινήσει κανείς μέχρι να μπει σαν Ηλεκτρολόγος στο ΕΝ? 
Πόσο "δύσκολο" θα είναι?
Μια εκτίμηση των χρημάτων? 
Αξίζει τον κόπο (προσλαβάνεται κόσμος)? 
Η εκπαίδευση που λέει οτι πρέπει να κάνεις σε πλοίο (6ή12 μήνες) πληρώνεται?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## Xarry

Δυσκολο δεν ειναι τιποτα ξεκιναμε απο αυτο.
Αν βλεπεις την καριερα στο ΕΝ σαν ενα καλο εισσοδημα, το ξεχασες ηδη και πηγες παρακατω. Αν δεν νιωθεις κατι τοις για την λαμαρινα, η θαλασσα δεν ειναι για σενα.
Κοσμο ζητανε συνεχως ανα τον κοσμο.
Δυο 6μηνα ταξιδια εχουν οι μηχανικοι-πλοιαρχοι και φυσικα πληρωνεται, οι ηλεκτρολογοι νομιζω δεν εχουν, 1 χρονος ειναι ολος κ ολος (αν δεν κανω λαθος).

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
> Τελειώνω τη Σχολή Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο με κατεύθηνση Ηλεκτρονικής και Συστημάτων.
> 
> Με ενδιαφέρει η "νεα" μονάδα Ηλεκτρολόγων του ΕΝ, απλώς οι πληροφορίες που βρίσκω είναι λιγοστές και γενικά τα ΦΕΚ είναι λίγο δυσνόητα (στην πράξη).
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να πληροφορίσει πρακτικά:
> Πόσο καιρό θα παρει απο τότε που θα ξεκινήσει κανείς μέχρι να μπει σαν Ηλεκτρολόγος στο ΕΝ? 
> Πόσο "δύσκολο" θα είναι?
> Μια εκτίμηση των χρημάτων? 
> ...



Sorry i dnt have Greek characters, so i ll answer as that
My friend if you read all that subject you ll find your answers!
But in your case it ll take i think about 1 year total time to get the cirtificate.
You need 6 months work onboard and 3 months school ...plus little time so thats all.

Salary for newbies is about 3300$ monthly (3rd assistant electrician) or less 
and is better to start your carreer in cruise ships ....more easy 4you coz you ll have assistance from other countries partners.

So good luck !! (i m onboard now cruise ship working as 1st electricial in hotel operations)

----------


## antonisfa

If you need more information call 210 4181995 at Hellenic union of Marine Electronic - Electricians E.N. and talk to Mr Moygios Nikolaos about your case.

----------


## gsmaster

Antonis....-> https://www.google.gr/search?q=greeklish+to+greek

----------


## antonisfa

> Antonis....-> https://www.google.gr/search?q=greeklish+to+greek



Ok σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!

----------


## kostasmadness

Βλεπω πολλα μηνυματα με full παραπληροφορηση...... Λοιπον ταξιδευω απο το 2012 σαν ηλεκτρολογος εν κυριως σε γκαζαδικα κ φορτηγα οι εταιριες ζητανε κ ακομα κ αν δεν ζητανε αν παει ενας ηλεκτρολογος θα το σκεφτουν με τα απαραιτητα πιστοποιητικα φυσικα... Κ καπου εκει ξεκινανε τα προβληματα... Καθε νεος ηλεκτρολογος πρεπει να παει δοκιμος δυο μπαρκα συν  να εχει πτυχιο τει συν ειδικο σχολειο ασπροπυργου συν βασικα σωστικα συν προχωρημενα συν τανκερ safety κ συν ενα σωρο αλλα πραγματα με δυο λογια οι εταιριες θελουν αλλα τα προσοντα που ζητανε ειναι πολλα εχει πολλα διαδικαστικα κ το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μην πηγαινει πολυς κοσμος επισης σαν δουλεια ειναι ψυχοφθορα με πολλα προβληματα που πολλες φορες καλεισαι να τα αντιμετωπισεις μονος σ πρεπει να εχεις μεγαλο ευρος γνωσεων απο το να περνας καλωδια κ αυτοματισμους μεχρι κ να φτιαχνεις πλυντηρια κ κουζινες.... Κ για να κλεισω το θεμα δεν αξιζει το κοπο χιλιες φορες καπετανιος η μηχανικος παρα ηλελτρολογος τωρα αν καποιος θελει να δοκιμασει ειναι αλλο θεμα αλλα ετσι εχει η κατασταση δεν ειναι θεμα οτι δεν περνουν οι εταιριες απλα ψαχνουν ετοιμους ηλεκτρολογους....... Αυτο φυσικα δεν γινετε γτ απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινισει καποιος.... Δλδ το προβλημα εστιαζετε στο οτι ειναι πολυ λιγες οι εταιριες που περνουν δοκιμους ηλελτρολογους....

----------


## antonisfa

Κώστα συμφωνώ μαζί σου για την περίπτωση στα φορτηγά πλοία η στα γκαζάδικα.
Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να είναι απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ αλλα να έχει δουλέψει έξω έστω εγκαταστάσεις και να είναι σε θέση να αποκαταστήσει μια βλάβη σε φωτισμό.
Να γνωρίζει τη θέση των πινάκων φωτισμού ώστε να αποκαταστήσει μια γραμμή η να την κόψει αν χρειαστεί.
Με τον καιρό αποκτά αυτές τις εμπειρίες και βελτιώνεται.
Ωστόσο βλέπει και παραδειγματίζεται και από τους άλλους βοηθούς και αποκτά εμπειρίες.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται αν είναι σε θέση και με ζήλο να μάθει.
Οι δυσκολίες είναι ο κακός καιρός και η συμβίωση με τους υπολοιπους συνεργάτες από άλλες χώρες.

----------


## Xarry

> χιλιες φορες καπετανιος η μηχανικος




ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο....

----------


## thomastropo

> ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλη αληθεια αυτο....



εγώ πάντως δεν θα άλλαζα τον ηλεκτρολόγο με δουλειά γέφυρας η μηχανής θα ήμουν εκτος τεχνολογίας...με τα σημερινά δεδομένα λέω

----------


## kostasmadness

Πραγματικα χιλιες φορες καποιος να παει για καπετανιος η εστω μηχανικος... Ηλεκτρολογος εν ουτε στον εχθρο μου δεν θα το συνηστουσα ειδικα σε γκαζαδικα δεν αντεχετε... Θελει πολυ γερο στομαχι... Τεραστια πιεση με λεφτα τριτου μηχανικου κ πολαπλασιες ευθυνες... Υπευθυνος για ενα καρο μηχανηματα απο κρενια μοτερ καζανι κυρια μηχανη ηλεκτρονικες με ιντζεξιον μεχρι λαμπες κ ηλεκτρονικα γεφυρας συν οτι μπορει να φανταστει καποιος πρεπει να ξερεις λιγο απο ολα κ να μπορεις να τα φτιαξεις με πενιχρα μεσα που διαθετει ενα πλοιο κ στις πατεντες να εισαι ασσος

----------


## lepouras

> Οταν ειπα οτι χιλιες φορες καλυτερα να παει καποιος καπετανιος η  μηχανικος ενοουσα απο θεμα δουλειας κ χρηματων τα λεφτα το ηλεκτρολογου  τις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων ειναι ιδια με του τριτου μηχανικου δλδ  κλαφτα χαραλαμπε για την δουλεια που κανει μεσα στο πλοιο.... Επισης δεν  υπαρχει εξελιξη...... Απο θεμα βαθμου η χρηματων μενεις για παντα ενας  απλος αξιωματικος στα χαρτια θα ελεγα γτ ολοι σε κυνηγανε ακομα κ οι  φιλλιπινεζοι σε κυνηγανε για να τους φτιαξεις την ριζιερα τους η καμια  ξυριστικη μηχανη που αγορασανε απο το παζαρι.... Με χιλιες πατεντες κ με  τα πενιχρα εργαλεια που διαθετει ενα πλοιο... Αν δεν φτιαξεις μια φορα  κατι βγαινει πολυ ευκολα η βρωμα οτι σαν ηλεκτρολογος εισαι  ασχετος...... Οποτε που καταληγουμε ειναι ενα επαγγελμα για πολυ γερα  στομαχια με λεφτα ιδια με του τριτου που κανει το ενα τεταρτο της  δουλειας του ηλεκτρολογου...πρεπει να εισαι συνεχεια ενημερος να  διαβαζεις τα μανιουαλς κ καθε καραβι που αλλαζεις θα πρεπει να μαθαινεις  τα μηχανηματα ουτως ωστε στη πρωτη στραβη να μπορεσεις να  ανταποκριθεις..... Επισης θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω οτι υπαρχουν κ πολυ  δυσκολες στιγμες που ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι μονος του κ γινεται αυτοματα  το προσωπο της ημερας...μου εχει τυχει περιπτωση να μην μπορει να  ξεφορτωσει το πλοιο ουτε μισο λιτρο πετρελαιου κ ετρεχα πανικοβλητος  μονος μου κ να τα τηλεφωνα απο την εταιρια μετα κ με πρεσαρανε ολοι να  το βρω μιλαμε για 70000 τονους πετρελαιου να μην μπορουν να ξεφορτωθουν  λογω ηλεκτρικης βλαβηςκ τ βαρος επεσε πανω μ τα πραματα δεν ειναι αστεια  μεσα στο καραβι παιζοντε πολλα εκατομυρια ευρω...... Δλδ με δυο λογια  ξαναλεω χιλιες φορες καπετανιος τυποποιημενη δουλεια κ με αλλους  παρεα.......... Οχι μονος σου υπευθυνος για ενα ολοκληρο καραβι φουλ στα  ηλεκτρικα κ τα ηλεκτρονικα με λεφτα τριτου μηχανικου.... Γιαυτο δεν  βρισκουν οι εταιριες ηλεκτρολογους.... Γιαυτο οι περισοτεροι κανουν ενα  δυο μπαρκα κ τα παρατανε ειναι ψυχοφθορο.... Δεν αντεχεται ευκολα...πρεπει να βρισκεις βλαβες να αλλαζεις ρουλεμαν σε μοτερ 1μισι μετρου....  Να περνας καλωδια αμα χρειαστει να ξερεις προγραματισμο ηλεκτρονικα  πολυ καλα αγγλικα για να διαβαζεις τα μανιουαλ να ξερεις να χειριζεσε  τους ανθρωπους που ειναι μεσα κ πως θα πλασαρεις το προβλημα που εχεις  αυτοματισμους δεν το συζηταω ρελε χρονικα κ τετοια πρεπει να τα παιζεις  στα δαχτυλα κ οταν γινει η στραβη πρεπει να το φτιαξεις οσο το δυνατον  γρηγορα πρεπει στη πατεντα να εχεις εφεση γτ ενα καραβι διαθετει πενιχρα  μεσα.... Κ αλλα πολλα...που δεν μπορω να τα περιγραψω σε ενα μηνυμα  αντιλαμβανομαι την αγαπη πολλων για την ηλεκτρολογια αλλα υπαρχουν κ  ορια... Γτ μετα σε λενε και χαζο.......



αυτό ήθελες να πεις, πριν γίνουν κινέζικα.

----------


## kostasmadness

Χαχαχα σωστος ο lepouras thanx

----------


## thomastropo

Νομίζω το θέμα δεν έχει εξαντληθεί.
Πως αναγνωρίζονται τα σφάλματα από τις μηχανές του πλοίου  και πως γίνεται η αναγνώριση κάποιας βλάβης και επιδιόρθωση αυτής καθώς και ο εντοπισμός της.
Νομίζω δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο ακόμα και για αυτούς που ήδη εργάζονται με διπλώματα

----------


## vasilllis

εκει φαινεται ο μαστορας στις βλαβες.ολα τα αλλα κουτσα στραβα τα κανουν πολλοι.

----------

mikemtb (19-03-18)

----------


## thomastropo

Βάση σχεδίου μπορείς να εντοπίζεις τις βλάβες φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν όμως αμέτρητα σχέδια ....

----------


## lepouras

τα σχέδια έχουν μια λογική σειρά και σύνδεση. το πρόβλημα είναι όταν το πλοίο έχει περάσει από 2η 3η 4η επισκευή ανακατασκευή και κάποιες γραμμές έχουν χαθεί στο διάβα του χρόνου και κάποιες άλλες λησμονηθήκαν να γραφτούν οπότε μόνες και παραπονεμένες αποφασίζουν να επιβεβαιώσουν την θεωρία του θείου Μέρφι και να είναι αυτή που κάποια στιγμή θα βγάλει βλάβη και δεν θα την βρίσκεις σε κανένα σχέδιο. εκεί άντε επιστράτευσε ότι έμαθες και δεν έμαθες για να βρεις τρόπο να ανακαλύψεις που τρέχει σε ολόκληρο πλοίο νιώθοντας ότι παίζεις σε επιτραπέζιο φιδάκι που κάθε φορά που βγάζεις μια άκρη τότε μια σκάλα και και ένα φιδάκι σε κάνουν να κάνεις γύρους να ανεβαίνεις και να κατεβαίνεις επίπεδα και να χάνεις τον μπούσουλα.   :Lol:  εκεί σε θέλει να σε δει ο μάστορας.  :Wink:

----------

antonisfa (07-04-18), 

el greco 1 (06-04-18), 

stam1982 (06-04-18)

----------


## thomastropo

Δεν ειναι ευκολη δουλεια, καθε μερα συναντας και κατι διαφορετικο.
Σαν βοηθος τρεχω και δε φτανω!
Ο μισθος ειναι καλος ομως δεν εχω παραπονο και πανω στην πρεσσα αναγκαζεσαι και βρισκεις λυση. Δεν τα φανταζομουνα ομως ετσι.......άλλα περιμενα και χειροτερα βρισκω!

----------


## kostasmadness

Ο  μισθος ειναι καλος ομως δεν εχω παραπονο και πανω στην πρεσσα  αναγκαζεσαι και βρισκεις λυση. Δεν τα φανταζομουνα ομως ετσι.......άλλα  περιμενα και χειροτερα βρισκω! 						 					  					 				 			   


τριχες ειναι καλος ο μισθος......καλυτερα να πας ναυτης να παιρνεις 3χιλιαρικα σε ποσταλι παρα ηλεκτρολογος να ξερεις εκεινο να ξερεις κ το αλλο κ να λενε κ απο πισω σου.......χιλιες φορες μηχανικος λιγοτερο ανχος,εξελιξη, περισσοτερα λεφτα κ αποποιηση ευθυνων....πραγμα αδυνατο για εναν ηλεκτρολογο

----------


## thomastropo

> Ο  μισθος ειναι καλος ομως δεν εχω παραπονο και πανω στην πρεσσα  αναγκαζεσαι και βρισκεις λυση. Δεν τα φανταζομουνα ομως ετσι.......άλλα  περιμενα και χειροτερα βρισκω!                                                                                                     
> 
> 
> τριχες ειναι καλος ο μισθος......καλυτερα να πας ναυτης να παιρνεις 3χιλιαρικα σε ποσταλι παρα ηλεκτρολογος να ξερεις εκεινο να ξερεις κ το αλλο κ να λενε κ απο πισω σου.......χιλιες φορες μηχανικος λιγοτερο ανχος,εξελιξη, περισσοτερα λεφτα κ αποποιηση ευθυνων....πραγμα αδυνατο για εναν ηλεκτρολογο



Δεν τα ξερεις καλα φιλε μου ναύτης σε ποσταλι και 3 χιλιαρικα ... μαλλον ζεις σε φαντασια!
Ουτε 1.5 χιλιαρικο δεν παιρνει ναυτης σε ποσταλι 
Οσο για τους μηχανικους οκ δεν εχουν αγχος αν φυσικα γνωριζουν τη δουλεια τους, διαφορετικα γινονται ρεζιλι ειδικα σε μας τους ηλεκτρολογους.
Να σου πω για μενα με προσελαβαν σαν βοηθο με μισθο Β ηλεκτρολογου και οντως ο μισθος για ξεκινημα ειναι πολυ ικανοποιητικος.

----------


## kostasmadness

το καλοκαιρι με τα extra τους πεσμου τι περνουν.....τι να γνωρισουν απο τη δουλεια τους οι μηχανικοι?δεκα valve τυφλοσουρτι ανοιγοκλεινουν κ αν χαλασει κατι τρεχουν 10 ατομα.........κ το κανουν ολοκληρο ανατολικο ζητημα...ρεζιλι γινομαστε μαλλον εμεις γτ οι κυριοι πρωτοι μηχανικοι τα μεταφερουν οπως θελουν στο γραφειο τα πραγματα ...κ οπως γνωριζεις ενας προισταμενος ηλεκτρολογος ειναι κατω απο τον πρωτο.........οποτε στη σεντρα βγαινουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι σχεδον παντα....μολις περασουν λιγα χρονια θα καταλαβεις πολλα απο αυτα που σου λεω.....καλο ειναι να κρατας μικρο καλαθι....θα δεις πολλα...κ θα καταλαβεις πολλα στη πορεια...ειδικα οταν γινεις α ηλεκτρολογος η εισαι ο μοναδικος ηλεκτρολογος στο καραβι....κ μεταξυ μας σιγα τα λεφτα.....σε γκαζαδικα φορτηγα κ κοντεινεραδικα παιρνεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος τα ιδια με εναν τριτο μηχανικο κ απο εσενα εχουν ολοι τρελες απαιτησεις τα καραβια πλεον πανε με ηλεκτρολογο κ οχι μηχανικους τελιωσαν οι εποχες του καρβουνου..............

----------


## thomastropo

Δεν εχω πολλες απαιτησεις χρηματικα αυτη τη στιγμη εφοσον κανω καλα τη δουλεια μου (οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο) μα σε γκαζαδικα δε θελω να δουλεψω δεν μπορω τωρα αλλωστε.
Ηρθα να κανω αυτο που λεμε "μια αρπαχτη" να κανω ενα κοντρολ για το τι παιζει στα καραβια.
Αλλωστε τα 3.5+ χιλ. μου φτανουν για ενα μπαρκο 8μηνο. Οσο για τους α μηχανικους το τι θα πουν στο γραφειο δε μου καιγεται καρφι.
Εδω ο προισταμενος ειναι καλος και δεν ειναι Έλληνας, γνωριζω οπου πιασανε Ελληνες με συγχωρειτε που το λεω τα εκαναν σκ@τ@!
Αλλωστε το αναφερω και πιο πανω στο αλλο θεμα για τον συναδελφο...και ειναι κριμα γιατιειναι "πατριωτης"
Τουλαχιστον εδω βλεπεις και ωραιες "υπαρξεις"....!

----------


## kostasmadness

αφου ειναι αρπαχτη με συνγχωρεις...........να ξερεις και να θυμασαι κατι ομως αν παιρνουν καποιες εταιριες βοηθους κ δοκιμους ηλεκτρολογους ακομα στην ελλαδα για να κανουν αρπαχτες....ειναι γτ καποιοι προισταμενοι τα καναμε σκ@τ@............!!!και ο νοον νοειτο......

----------


## thomastropo

> αφου ειναι αρπαχτη με συνγχωρεις...........να ξερεις και να θυμασαι κατι ομως αν παιρνουν καποιες εταιριες βοηθους κ δοκιμους ηλεκτρολογους ακομα στην ελλαδα για να κανουν αρπαχτες....ειναι γτ καποιοι προισταμενοι τα καναμε σκ@τ@............!!!και ο νοον νοειτο......



Τι εννοεις οτι ησουν προισταμενος? Ή είσαι ακόμη?
Στην περιπτωση μου παντως δεν το γνωριζουν...!

----------


## kostasmadness

χαχαχ μην φοβασαι δεν κινδυνευεις να χασεις την αρπαχτη.....το τι ημουν  αστο δεκα χρονια στο φυλλαδιο ηλεκτρολογος......σε ολων των ειδων τα πλοια

----------


## thomastropo

> χαχαχ μην φοβασαι δεν κινδυνευεις να χασεις την αρπαχτη.....το τι ημουν  αστο δεκα χρονια στο φυλλαδιο ηλεκτρολογος......σε ολων των ειδων τα πλοια



Ωραία! Ευκαιρία να ανταλλασουμε αποψεις!!
Περιμενω και τη γνωμη αλλων συναδελφων
Παντως το επιχειρημα μου δεν ηταν και ευκολο για να ειμαι ειλικρινης!
Πάλι καλα που βρηκα αυτη την ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψω και σε άλλες χωρες.

----------


## nick1974

> τι να γνωρισουν απο τη δουλεια τους οι μηχανικοι?δεκα valve τυφλοσουρτι ανοιγοκλεινουν κ αν χαλασει κατι τρεχουν 10 ατομα.........κ το κανουν ολοκληρο ανατολικο ζητημα...ρεζιλι γινομαστε μαλλον εμεις γτ οι κυριοι πρωτοι μηχανικοι τα μεταφερουν οπως θελουν στο γραφειο τα πραγματα ...κ οπως γνωριζεις ενας προισταμενος ηλεκτρολογος ειναι κατω απο τον πρωτο.........οποτε στη σεντρα βγαινουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι σχεδον παντα....υ..............




 αν σε οποιαδήποτε ζημιά στη μηχανη υπάρχει έστω κι ένα καλωδιακι που να περνάει από κει, ΑΥΤΟ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ για τη ζημιά 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 7akis

> χαχαχ μην φοβασαι δεν κινδυνευεις να χασεις την αρπαχτη.....το τι ημουν  αστο δεκα χρονια στο φυλλαδιο ηλεκτρολογος......σε ολων των ειδων τα πλοια



 Πότε ξεκίνησες , χρονιές ?  Σε γκαζάδικο έκανες ? Σε δουλειά ήταν μια από τα ίδια ?

----------


## Xarry

> καλυτερα να πας ναυτης να παιρνεις 3χιλιαρικα σε ποσταλι




Και με τα μισα εφυγα χτες!
Δεν το λεω ειρωνικα, αλλα αν ξερεις ποσταλι που να δινει τοσα σε ναυτη σε παρακαλω στειλε μου ενα πμ.

----------


## kostasmadness

ουτε εγω το λεω ειρωνικα...αν πας ναυτης σε ποσταλι μεγαλης εταιριας ειδικα καλοκαιρινους μηνες με τα extra τοσο παει σχεδον 2500 με 3000ρικακια τα ιδια κ σαν επικουρος....2000 με 2500 με τα εχτρα παντα.....γιαυτο φωναζω κ λεω εδω μεσα οτι δεν αξιζει να πας ηλεκτρολογος στα πλοια ειναι χαμαλικι πρεπει να εχεις πολλες γνωσεις δεν υπαρχει εξελιξη οπως ενας μηχανικος η ενας καπετανιος κ γενικα εισαι μπαλακι χωρις λεφτα

----------


## Xarry

Σε ποια μεγαλη εταιρεια; Αν δεν θες να πεις εδω στειλε μου πμ.

----------


## Fixxxer

> το καλοκαιρι με τα extra τους πεσμου τι περνουν.....τι να γνωρισουν απο τη δουλεια τους οι μηχανικοι?δεκα valve τυφλοσουρτι ανοιγοκλεινουν κ αν χαλασει κατι τρεχουν 10 ατομα.........κ το κανουν ολοκληρο ανατολικο ζητημα...ρεζιλι γινομαστε μαλλον εμεις γτ οι κυριοι πρωτοι μηχανικοι τα μεταφερουν οπως θελουν στο γραφειο τα πραγματα ...κ οπως γνωριζεις ενας προισταμενος ηλεκτρολογος ειναι κατω απο τον πρωτο.........οποτε στη σεντρα βγαινουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι σχεδον παντα....μολις περασουν λιγα χρονια θα καταλαβεις πολλα απο αυτα που σου λεω.....καλο ειναι να κρατας μικρο καλαθι....θα δεις πολλα...κ θα καταλαβεις πολλα στη πορεια...ειδικα οταν γινεις α ηλεκτρολογος η εισαι ο μοναδικος ηλεκτρολογος στο καραβι....κ μεταξυ μας σιγα τα λεφτα.....σε γκαζαδικα φορτηγα κ κοντεινεραδικα παιρνεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος τα ιδια με εναν τριτο μηχανικο κ απο εσενα εχουν ολοι τρελες απαιτησεις τα καραβια πλεον πανε με ηλεκτρολογο κ οχι μηχανικους τελιωσαν οι εποχες του καρβουνου..............




Κωστα δεν ξερω πως ειναι στα καραβια αλλα σε βαρια βιομηχανια, το πρωτο τηλ που σκαει σε οποιαδηποτε βλαβη ειναι στην ηλεκτρολογικη συντηρηση, δεν ειναι ουτε στους μηχανικους, ουτε στους ηλεκτρονικους...

Βλεπει ο χειριστης οτι εχει αναψει ενα ρουλεμαν και παιρνει τηλ πρωτα στους ηλεκτρολογους και μετα στους μηχανικους και φυσικα οπως ειπες οι ηλεκτρολογοι πρεπει να ξερουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ...
Το εχω συναντησει σε πολλες δουλειες...

----------


## kostasmadness

> Κωστα δεν ξερω πως ειναι στα καραβια αλλα σε βαρια βιομηχανια, το πρωτο τηλ που σκαει σε οποιαδηποτε βλαβη ειναι στην ηλεκτρολογικη συντηρηση, δεν ειναι ουτε στους μηχανικους, ουτε στους ηλεκτρονικους...
> 
> Βλεπει ο χειριστης οτι εχει αναψει ενα ρουλεμαν και παιρνει τηλ πρωτα στους ηλεκτρολογους και μετα στους μηχανικους και φυσικα οπως ειπες οι ηλεκτρολογοι πρεπει να ξερουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ...
> Το εχω συναντησει σε πολλες δουλειες...



μα και τα πλοια φιλε μου βαρια βιομηχανια ειναι κ μαλιστα σε κινηση........για σκεψου τωρα να εισαι στο εν πλω  στη μεση του πουθενα κ να σε περνουν τηλεφωνο αργα τη νυχτα   να εισαι ο μοναδικος ηλεκτρολογος  κ να αισθανεσαι ενα κτηνος να ειναι ακουνητο (μηχανη main engine shut down) η ξαφνικο μπλακ αουτ στη μεση του ατλαντικου δυστυχως το εχω παθει κ αυτο...................κ να ψαχνεσε αβοηθητος στην ουσια κ σε αμεσο κινδυνο της ζωης σου....κ κατα συνεπεια κ των υπολοιπων ναυτικων κ να πρεπει να βγαλεις ακρη να διαβαζεις μανιουαλ 3  η ωρα τη νυχτα ολα στα αγγλικα στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων κ να προσπαθεις να δεις μονος σου τι συμβαινει κ τ φταει...κ να πρεπει να δωσεις οπως κ δηποτε μια λυση.....εκει δεν εχει δεν μπορω......κ με πενιχρα μεσα αναγκαζεσε να κανεις αδιανοητα πραγματα τεχνικα τουλαχιστον καθως τα σπεαρ ειναι ελαχιστα κ πολλα απο αυτα me to λεγομενο used but good......με δυο λογια ο ηλεκτρολογος πλεον δυστυχως πρεπει να ειναι κ ηλεκτρονικος κ προγραμματιστης κ μηχανικος ε καπου για να πουμε κ την αληθεια ειναι κ κουραστικο ολο αυτο εχουμε κ προσωπικη ζωη δεν γινεται ολη την ωρα να ενημερωνεσε η να διαβαζεις για να εισαι update επειδη εισαι ηλεκτρολογος........το εχω πει κ δεν κουραζομε να το λεω ειδικα στους νεους δεν αξιζει να γινεσε ηλεκτρολογος κ ειδικα σε γκαζαδικα κοντεινερ εισαι μονιμος στη τσιτα πρεπει να γνωριζεις πολλα κ τα χρηματα δεν ειναι τα αναλογα....υπαρχουν αλλες ειδικοτητες που κ πιο ευκολες ειναι κ καλυτερα λεφτα εχουν.......χιλιες φορες μηχανικος τουλαχιστον εισαι στη μουτζουρα χωρις να πρεπει να λυνεις γριφους ολη την ωρα οπως ο ηλεκτρολογος κ αν γινει κατι εχεις κ βοηθεια η μια δευτερη γνωμη απο καποιον αλλον μηχανικο
μ

----------


## nick1974

> η ξαφνικο μπλακ αουτ στη μεση του ατλαντικου δυστυχως το εχω παθει κ αυτο...................κ να ψαχνεσε αβοηθητος στην ουσια κ σε αμεσο κινδυνο της ζωης σου....κ κατα συνεπεια κ των υπολοιπων ναυτικων κ να πρεπει να βγαλεις ακρη να διαβαζεις μανιουαλ 3 η ωρα τη νυχτα ολα στα αγγλικα στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων κ να προσπαθεις να δεις μονος σου τι συμβαινει κ τ φταει...κ να πρεπει να δωσεις οπως κ δηποτε μια λυση.....



αυτο με τον τροπο που περιεγραψες δε μπορει καποιος της στεριας να καταλαβει τι σημαινει.
Γι αυτον εχεις απλα σκοταδι. Αμφιβαλω αν καταλαβε καν τον κινδυνο να σε μπαταρει ο καιρος επειδη εχεις blackout, κι ακομα κι αν του το πεις δυσκολα να μπορεσει να σκεφτει τι θα πει πραγματικος καιρος (η ακομα και το σουελακι του Ατλαντικου, το οποιο απο μονο του ισως δεν ειναι επικινδυνο αλλα με σβηστη μηχανη ειναι το τελευταιο που θες οταν προσπαθεις με φακους και σχεδια να βρεις τροπους να ξαναπαρει μπροστα το θηριο), και επισεις δεν ανεφερες και το φιουελ που αν φας πολλες ωρες θα πετρωσει στους σωληνες και δε θα ξαναπαιρνει τιποτα μπροστα.

----------


## nick1974

> Και με τα μισα εφυγα χτες!
> Δεν το λεω ειρωνικα, αλλα αν ξερεις ποσταλι που να δινει τοσα σε ναυτη σε παρακαλω στειλε μου ενα πμ.

----------


## antonis_p

Θεανώ Σιλελόγλου, η πρώτη γυναίκα Α Μηχανικός στην Ελλάδα!
Το Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε, η Μαστρο-Θεανώ ανέλαβε καθήκοντα Α Μηχανικού στο Νήσος Μύκονος.




https://www.facebook.com/HellenicSea...type=3&theater

Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολύ off topic

----------

dryianni (06-05-18)

----------


## sotron1

> Θεανώ Σιλελόγλου, η πρώτη γυναίκα Α Μηχανικός στην Ελλάδα!
> Το Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε, η Μαστρο-Θεανώ ανέλαβε καθήκοντα Α Μηχανικού στο Νήσος Μύκονος.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HellenicSea...type=3&theater
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην είναι πολύ off topic




Γιατί μας το λες ;
Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υπάρχουν γυναίκες σε κάποιες δουλείες στα βαπόρια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί μας το λες ;
> Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υπάρχουν γυναίκες σε κάποιες δουλείες στα βαπόρια.



Άλλο "κάποιες δουλειές" και άλλο Α' μηχανικός.
Έχω δει και εγώ γυναίκες οικονομικούς αξιωματικούς αλλά σε αυτή τη θέση, σύμφωνα και με το άρθρο, δεν υπάρχει άλλη.

----------


## lepouras

και αν σύμφωνα με τους άλλους τελικά για όλα  τρέχει και την πληρώνει την "νύφη" ο ηλεκτρολόγος (Α Β Γ κλπ) τότε περισσότερο μου κάνει και σαν διαφημιστικό της εταιρίας  και λιγότερο σαν αξία θέσης.  γυναίκα ηλεκτρολόγο Α Β θα δούμε? υπάρχει?

----------


## Xarry

Μπορει να "τρεχει" ο ηλεκτρολογος αλλα ο Α μηχανικος και ο Πλοιαρχος ειναι με το ενα χερι μονιμα σε χειροπεδες για οτι μακακια γινει....

----------

dryianni (06-05-18)

----------


## sotron1

> και αν σύμφωνα με τους άλλους τελικά για όλα  τρέχει και την πληρώνει την "νύφη" ο ηλεκτρολόγος (Α Β Γ κλπ) τότε περισσότερο μου κάνει και σαν διαφημιστικό της εταιρίας  και λιγότερο σαν αξία θέσης.  γυναίκα ηλεκτρολόγο Α Β θα δούμε? υπάρχει?



Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχει γυναίκες ηλεκτρολόγους και μηχανικούς, χωρίς τρελούς μισθούς και μακριά από τα παιδιά τους όσες έχουν οικογένεια.

----------

dryianni (06-05-18)

----------


## kostasmadness

> Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχει γυναίκες ηλεκτρολόγους και μηχανικούς, χωρίς τρελούς μισθούς και μακριά από τα παιδιά τους όσες έχουν οικογένεια.



 κ επειδη ειναι στο πολεμικο ναυτικο πρεπει να παιρνουν 5 κ 10 χιλιαρικα??? κ δεν πανε ταξιδια υπερατλαντικα....κ ουτε για 7 κ 8 μηνες συνεχομενα στη τελικη επιλογη τους ηταν να απολαμβανουν την θαλπωρη κ την μονιμοτητα........εμεις στο εμπορικο ναυτικο ως το τελος της καριερας μας εχουμε αλλαξει τουλαχιστον 5 με 6 εταιριες......κ ας μην μιλησουμε για το φορτο εργασιας στο πολεμικο ναυτικο που μονο ειδικοτητα για να βιδωνουν παξιμαδοβιδες δεν εχουν...........μια φορα ετυχε κ ειδα στην ελευσινα ενα τανκερ 1000 τονων(λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο βαρκα) του πολεμικου ναυτικου για να εφοδιαζει πετρελαιο τα μεγαλυτερα του πολεμικου κ μετρησα απανω 30 ατομα ειλικρινα............που 30 ατομα δεν εχουν κατι 400000 τονοι τεραστια θηρια του εμπορικου ναυτικου....ας μην συγκρινουμε ανομια πραγματα γτ οι γυναικες του εμπορικου δεν εχουν οικογενεια?κ δεν ειναι μακρια απο τα παιδια τους?κ μαλιστα περισοτερους μηνες.......
κ

----------

tzitzikas (06-05-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχει γυναίκες ηλεκτρολόγους και μηχανικούς, χωρίς τρελούς μισθούς και μακριά από τα παιδιά τους όσες έχουν οικογένεια.




ρε Σωτηρη σορρυ αλλα που κολλαει το ΠΝ με τα πλοια και τα ταξιδια?
Ολοι οι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι διοριζονται καμια φορα μακρυα απ τα σπιτια τους. Ακομα κι οι δασκαλοι... Το ξερουν εξ αλλου αυτο οταν περιμενουν τους διορισμους στο δημοσιο.
Η συγκριση ειναι σα να βαζεις το ντελιβερα της πιτσαριας της γειτονιας διπλα σε ενα ...χμμμμ φορτηγατζη θα λεγα αλλα και ακομα και παλι ειναι πιο κοντα... ...αστροναυτη ισως?

----------


## antonisfa

Προς απάντηση του Γιάννη ναι έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή B ηλεκτρολόγο γυναικα που είναι υπεύθυνη σε 12 ασανσέρ

----------

dryianni (06-05-18)

----------


## lepouras

αυτό είναι θετικό. άντε να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μιλάμε σε μικτές παρέες τεχνικά και οι γυναίκες να μην βαριούνται που δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν.   :Lol:

----------

antonisfa (15-05-18), 

dryianni (06-05-18)

----------


## Panoss

> Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό έχει γυναίκες ηλεκτρολόγους και μηχανικούς, χωρίς τρελούς μισθούς και μακριά από τα παιδιά τους όσες έχουν οικογένεια.



Λογικό να έχει στο πολεμικό ναυτικό.
Στο εμπορικό ούτε απ' έξω δεν θα περνάγανε.
Αυτό έλειπε να παίρνανε και 'τρελούς μισθούς'.
'Μακριά από τα παιδιά τους'...πού δηλαδή; Στη Γιαπωνία;

Μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.
Εδώ το θέμα είναι το εμπορικό ναυτικό, ιδιωτικός τομέας.
Καμία σχέση με δημόσιο (Πολεμικό Ναυτικό).
ΚΑΜΙΑ.

Καμία σχέση ο ηλεκτρολόγος και ο μηχανικός του δημοσίου με τον ηλεκτρολόγο και τον μηχανικό του ιδιωτικού.
ΚΑΜΙΑ.

----------


## lepouras

> Λογικό να έχει στο πολεμικό ναυτικό.
> Στο εμπορικό ούτε απ' έξω δεν θα περνάγανε.
> Αυτό έλειπε να παίρνανε και 'τρελούς μισθούς'.
> 'Μακριά από τα παιδιά τους'...πού δηλαδή; Στη Γιαπωνία;
> 
> Μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.
> Εδώ το θέμα είναι το εμπορικό ναυτικό, ιδιωτικός τομέας.
> Καμία σχέση με δημόσιο (Πολεμικό Ναυτικό).
> ΚΑΜΙΑ.



βιάστηκες να μιλήσεις.....  :Biggrin:  και δεν διαβάζεις και τη λένε παναθεμάσε και εκτίθεσαι...  :Lol: 




> Προς απάντηση του Γιάννη ναι έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή B ηλεκτρολόγο γυναικα που είναι υπεύθυνη σε 12 ασανσέρ

----------


## Panoss

Ε εντάξει, μία εξαίρεση υπάρχει.
Το είχα διαβάσει, αλλά σταγόνα στον ωκεανό, τι να λέει;

----------


## lepouras

ε καλά. δεν έχουμε μέλη όλο τον εμπορικό στόλο να ξέρουμε πόσες και που είναι. ούτε ζητήσαμε αναλυτικές καταστάσεις εργαζομένων από τις ναυτιλιακές για να γνωρίζουμε...  :Tongue2:

----------


## dryianni

Η καλύτερη ατάκα μέχρι στιγμής.



> αυτό είναι θετικό. άντε να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μιλάμε σε μικτές παρέες τεχνικά και οι γυναίκες να μην βαριούνται που δεν μας καταλαβαίνουν.



Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI G750-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giwkan

καποια εταιρια που ισως να γνωριζετε για να στειλω μια αιτηση για δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος εχετε στο νου σας?

----------


## antonisfa

> καποια εταιρια που ισως να γνωριζετε για να στειλω μια αιτηση για δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος εχετε στο νου σας?



https://www.allcruisejobs.com/i18304...t-electrician/

https://www.recruit.net/search-cruis...ectrician-jobs

https://www.eletson.com/index.php
Κολοκοτρώνη 118 Πειραιάς

----------


## kostasmadness

τσακος,αγγελικουσης...

----------


## antonisfa

> τσακος,αγγελικουσης...



Κώστα δέχονται βοηθούς αυτοί?
Δεν το ήξερα, μήπως για εκπαίδευση?  Φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα δεν έχουν στο στόλο τους?
Αν ναι τότε δέχονται μόνο με δίπλωμα ηλεκ/γου Ε.Ν.

----------


## kostasmadness

δεχονται κ *ΔΕΝ* ειναι βοηθοι ειναι δοκιμοι ηλεκτρολογοι οπως λεμε δοκιμος ανθυποπλοιαρχος,δοκιμος μηχανικος δεν λες βοηθος ανθυποπλοιαρχου ουτε βοηθος μηχανικου.....ειναι εκπαιδευομενοι ηλεκτροτεχνικοι αξιωματικοι οι ευθυνες που θα εχουν ως αξιωματικοι μετα απο δυο μπαρκα ως δοκιμοι ειναι *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ*  πολυ περισσοτερο απο τους μηχανικους κ τους ανθυποπλοιαρχους γτ εκει θα ειναι κ αλλοι να τους βοηθανε για χρονια.......ο ηλεκτρολογος ειναι μονος του μετα απο δυο μπαρκα σε γκαζαδικα κ φορτηγα χωρις καμια βοηθεια(θα βλεπει ηλεκτρολογο μονο στις σκατζα στην ανεμοσκαλα).........με δυο λογια οτι προλαβε να μαθει στα δυο μπαρκα ως δοκιμος κ μετα κολυμπαει στα βαθεια.........πολυ περρισσοτερο απο τους αλλους...εκνευριζομε γτ απαξιωνουμε μονοι μας το επαγγελμα ενω ειναι ηδη παρα πολυ δυσκολο ολοι κοιτανε το τυρακι(λεφτα)αλλα κανενας τη φακα(εταιριες κολοσσοι που κοιτανε το συμφερον τους κ εκμεταλευονται τους ηλεκτρολογους με τη βοηθεια των μηχανικων που θελουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι να μην ανεβουν(σε λεφτα κ βαθμο) αλλο για να κανουν αυτοι οτι θελουν μεσα κ να εχουν τον πρωτο λογο)

----------


## antonisfa

οκ εδώ στα κρουαζιερόπλοια σαν 1st electrician υπάρχει άλλη αντιμετώπιση.(μιλώντας πάντα για τον εαυτό μου)
Εδώ φυσικά στέλνεις και ενα βοηθό, assistant electrician, για φώτα και να δει πρώτα εκείνος τη βλάβη και αν δεν γνωρίζει σε φωνάζει.
Μόνο που εδώ υπάρχει πολύ φόρτωμα σε όλα. Μεγάλα μηχ/σια ένα κάρο κινητήρες και χρειάζεται επίσης μεγάλο στομάχι για να είσαι πάντα in σε όλα

----------


## giwkan

αγγελικουσης πηγα. δεν παίρνουν δοκιμους ηλεκτρολόγους...τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν...ουτε αιτηση δεν με αφησαν να κανω...μπορει να ειχε περιοδο η κοπελα εκει περα...
εκανα αιτησεις αλλού....
ξερουμε πρωτους μισθους για δοκιμους?...γιατι μια εταιρια μου ειπε 1200 μεικτά....και μετα με το που κανω 12 μηνες δόκιμος και παρω το χαρτι του ηλεκτρολογου εμπορικου ναυτικού  παει 3000 -5000
βεβαιως για εμενα μου ειπε 3000 γτ δεν εχω καμια προηγούμενη εμπειρία...

----------


## nepomuk

> βεβαιως για εμενα μου ειπε 3000 γτ δεν εχω καμια προηγούμενη εμπειρία...



Στη στερια στην Ελλαδα σημερα , ποιος μισθωτος εχει συνολικες απολαβες -οχι μεικτα - δηλ  εργοδοτικο κοστος 
3χιλιαρικα  το μηνα ;

----------


## antonis_p

> Στη στερια στην Ελλαδα σημερα , ποιος μισθωτος εχει συνολικες απολαβες -οχι μεικτα - δηλ  εργοδοτικο κοστος 
> 3χιλιαρικα  το μηνα ;



1600 είναι ΜΟΝΟ η υπερωριακή απασχόληση, χώρια ο μισθός: 

https://epikairotita.gr/10-300-bonus-karanikas/

Νομίζω πως απάντησα στο ερώτημά σου

----------

nick1974 (16-05-18)

----------


## Xarry

Παιδια δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος δεν υπαρχει σαν ορος.
Οι δοκιμοι ειναι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι ακομα σπουδαστες χωρις πτυχιο.
Για τα ελληνικα πλοια της ακοπλοιας (οχι κρουαζιεροπλοια) με σιγουρια θα σας πω οτι υπαρχει μια θεση ηλεκτρολογου που δεν ανηκει ουτε στο πληρωμα μηχανης ουτε στο κατωτερο. Ο βοηθος του ηλεκτρολογου ανηκει στο κατωτερο μηχανης.

Τωρα ποιος πληρωνει βοηθο ηλεκτρολογου οταν εχει ηλεκτρολογο και 3 τουλαχιστον μηχανικους ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## nepomuk

> Τωρα ποιος πληρωνει βοηθο ηλεκτρολογου οταν εχει ηλεκτρολογο και 3 τουλαχιστον μηχανικους ειναι αλλο θεμα.




Δεν κατεχω το θεμα καθολου , αλλα  κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε Ηλεκτρολογος Πλοιων , καπου πρεπει  να μαθει.
Ακτοπλοικα  ειναι και τα πλοια της  γραμμης Πατρα - Αγκωνα - Βενετια  , που προσφερουν και καποιες υπηρεσιες κρουαζιερας.
Αλλα  και  καποια δικα μας  στης γραμμες της Κρητης  κτλπ  με   πληθος   ..ηλεκτρολογικων εργασιων ..
Τελος  οι αποφοιτοι των σχολων εμπορικου ναυτικου  , αφου εκαναν κατα τη διαρκεια των σπουδων τους  ,νομιζω  2-3  μπαρκα  ως ναυτες
για να λαβουν το πτυχιο τους  ,  ως αποφοιτοι πλεον ,δοκιμοι γ' μηχανικοι και ανθ/ρχοι θα  μπαρκαρουν για  ενα  χρονο περιπου και μετα
θεωρουνται  αξιωματικοι.

----------


## kostasmadness

> Παιδια δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος δεν υπαρχει σαν ορος.
> Οι δοκιμοι ειναι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι ακομα σπουδαστες χωρις πτυχιο.
> Για τα ελληνικα πλοια της ακοπλοιας (οχι κρουαζιεροπλοια) με σιγουρια θα σας πω οτι υπαρχει μια θεση ηλεκτρολογου που δεν ανηκει ουτε στο πληρωμα μηχανης ουτε στο κατωτερο. Ο βοηθος του ηλεκτρολογου ανηκει στο κατωτερο μηχανης.
> 
> Τωρα ποιος πληρωνει βοηθο ηλεκτρολογου οταν εχει ηλεκτρολογο και 3 τουλαχιστον μηχανικους ειναι αλλο θεμα.



τι σχεση εχει με το αν οι δοκιμοι ειναι σπουδαστες(πλοιαρχοι η μηχανικοι)η οχι (ηλεκτρολογοι)εγω τελειωσα το τει το 2010 ναυτολογηθηκα δυο φορες δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος εγραψα κανονικοτατα το κεπ των ηλεκτρολογων μεσα στο πλοιο κ επειτα πηρα το διπλωμα ηλεκτροτεχνικου αξιωματικου εμπορικου ναυτικου( με σιγουρια επισης θα σας πω πως στην ακτοπλοια υπαρχει ο προισταμενος ηλεκτρολογος σε βαθμο ιδιος με τον πρωτοδευτερο,ο α ηλεκτρολογος κ εκεινος αξιωματικος συν ο βοηθος που θεωρειτε υπαξιωματικος ολα τα αλλα δεν ισχυουν οι συμβασεις κ τα φεκ ειναι ξεκαθαρα....ας μην λεμε οτι φανταζομαστε η ακουμε οτι λεει ο καθε αδαης κ κακοπροαιρετος.....


ολες οι εταιριες πληρωνουν βοηθο γτ ειναΙ  απαραιτητος μεσα στο καραβι ειδικα σε ποσταλια κ κρουαζιεροπλοια οι 3 μηχανικοι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους ηλεκτρολογους αλλη επιστασια εκεινοι αλλοι οι ηλεκτρολογοι ας μην μπερδευουμε το κοσμο...κ για να το θεσω καλυτερα πλεον τα πλοια εχουν περισσοτερο αναγκη τους ηλεκτρολογους οι μηχανες πλεον ειναι ηλεκτρονικες κ στα κρουαζιεροπλοια κ τα LNG με ηλεκτροπροωση τα παντα ειναι ηλεκτρονικα κ ηλεκτρικα....πλεον τα καραβια δεν χρειαζονται ανθρωπους που κοπανανε σιδερα με τη λουλου αλλα ανθρωπους μορφωμενους που ξερουν που πατανε κ ειναι συγκεντρωμενοι σε αυτο που κανουν κ πανω απο ολα ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ τα μανιουαλ ολα τα αλλα ειναι κουβεντα να γινεται...........

----------

antonisfa (17-05-18)

----------


## Xarry

Το 2010 αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν υπηρχε το ειδικο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων για αποφοιτους. Σημερα  μπορεις να ναυτολογηθεις ως δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος;

----------


## kostasmadness

> Το 2010 αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν υπηρχε το ειδικο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων για αποφοιτους. Σημερα  μπορεις να ναυτολογηθεις ως δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος;



οχι δεν υπηρχε εκανες δυο μπαρκα συμπληρωνες κεπ κ εδινες εξετασεις κ το επαιρνες αργοτερα εγινε η σχολη.....φυσικα κ ναυτολογεισε δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος κανεις δυο μπαρκα ενα χρονο συν κεπ συμπληρωμενο κ μετα πας στο ειδικο σχολειο δλδ αν καποιος ειναι αποφοιτος τει κανει 4 χρονια συν ενα χρονο μπαρκο δοκιμος συν κεπ συν ειδικο σχολειο συν σωστικα προχωρημενα με δυο λογια παρε το αυγο κ κουρευτο χιλιες φορες να πας για καπετανιος η μηχανικος 4 χρονακια ξεμπερδευεις κ με καλυτερα λεφτα κ εξελιξη δεν μενεις ενας απλος αξιωματικος οπως ο ηλεκτρολογος αυτο φωναζω εδω μεσα κ εξηγω...δεν αξιζει το κοπο μεγαλη ευθυνη κ ταλαιπωρια κ λιγα λεφτα....................
o

----------


## Xarry

Συμφωνω για το πλοιαρχος η μηχανικος.
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι παιρνουν με το καθεστως προ της σχολης; Θελω να πω αμα ειναι να παω να κανω 2 εξαμηνα να πληρωνωμαι και να παρω και το πτυχιο ποιος ο λογος υπαρξης του ειδικου τμηματος;

----------


## kostasmadness

Το ειδικο σχολειο υπαρχει γτ εχεις τελειωσει γενικη ηλεκτρολογια στο ειδικο σχολειο μαθαινεις τα ηλεκτρικα κ τα ηλεκτρονικα ενος πλοιου πολυ διαφορετικα πραγματα σε σχεση με τη στερια κ πρεπει να τα γνωριζεις

----------


## nepomuk

> 1600 είναι ΜΟΝΟ η υπερωριακή απασχόληση, χώρια ο μισθός:



Ειναι γνωστο οτι εισαι ΕΜΠΛΕΟΣ  αντιπολιτευτικου μενους .
Ειναι γνωστη επισης η μακρα θητεια του Καρανικα στα μπαρ της Θεσ/κης
και οι πλουσιες εμπειριες που απεκομισε.
Να μην ξεχναμε οτι με τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του οδηγει τη χωρα
εκτος μνημονιων και χαραζει πορεια προς μια βιωσιμη και διαρκη αναπτυξη.
Αξιος ο μισθος ,οι υπερωριες και τα οδοιπορικα  του.

----------


## Xarry

Συμφωνοι. Με το πτυχιο τει σημερα μπορω να παω κατευθειαν 2 εξαμηνα δοκιμος να δωσω εξετασεις και να παρω το χαρτι;

----------


## kostasmadness

οχι πρεπει να κανεις κ το ειδικο σχολειο....αλλα δεν αξιζει χιλιες φορες αν εισαι μεχρι 28 χρονων να πας στη ναυτικη σχολη βαρνας(βουλγαρια) για πλοιαρχος η μηχανικος παρα ηλεκτρολογος αν ημουν μικροτερος αυτο θα κανα

----------


## Stevakos

Καλα τα λεει ο Κωστας.
Βεβαια εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι στο μελλον οι ηλεκτρολογοι θα αρχισουν να εχουν τον ιδιο ρολο με τους μηχανικους (αν οχι παραπανω)
Τωρα ποιος ξερει ποσο αμεσα ειναι το "μελλον" ..

----------


## antonisfa

Όπως τα αναφέρει ο Κώστας ..αν είσαι μεγάλος ταλαιπωρία, εκτός αν κάνεις "αρπαχτή" και θες να μαζέψεις κάποια χρήματα για καβάντζα.
Το λούκι με τα σωστικά και το δίπλωμα σε καθυστερούν αρκετά και αυτό πρέπει να το λάβεις υπ όψιν σου πριν ξεκινήσεις κάτι τέτοιο!
Εγώ ξεκίνησα με τις διαδικασίες το 2012  και πήρα το δίπλωμα πριν από 2 χρόνια, αρκετά μεγάλος αλλά οι ανάγκες της οικογένειας βλέπετε...
Τον Οκτώβρη βγαίνω και σταματάω όμως καλά ήταν ώς εδώ, κάτι βγήκε

----------


## antonisfa

Assistant electrician.jpg1st electrician.jpgAυτά ισχύουν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια

----------


## Green Lantern

Αντώνη πως γίνεται τέσσερα χρόνια για να γράψεις ένα χρόνο υπηρεσία και να περάσεις ένα σχολείο δυόμιση μηνών ; Το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Stevakos

Επισης Αντωνη τι εννοει "10 χρονια θαλασσια προυπηρεσια τουλαχιστον" ?
Για να φτασεις Α ηλεκτρολογος ?

----------


## antonisfa

> Επισης Αντωνη τι εννοει "10 χρονια θαλασσια προυπηρεσια τουλαχιστον" ?
> Για να φτασεις Α ηλεκτρολογος ?



Εντάξει αυτό είναι το τυπικό κομμάτι, με το1ο μπάρκο πας σαν 2nd και είναι στην κρίση του chief electrician αλλά δυστυχώς και του γνωστού σου αν έχεις να πας σαν Α

Δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό

----------


## antonisfa

> Αντώνη πως γίνεται τέσσερα χρόνια για να γράψεις ένα χρόνο υπηρεσία και να περάσεις ένα σχολείο δυόμιση μηνών ; Το εξηγείς λίγο αυτό; Ευχαριστώ.



Σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι? Που το είδες αυτό?

Για πους αναφέρεσαι? Μήπως για απόφοιτους μέσης εκπαίδευσης? Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω...αλλά καιδεν ξέρω τι ισχύει αυτό το διάστημα

----------


## Green Lantern

> Όπως τα αναφέρει ο Κώστας ..αν είσαι μεγάλος ταλαιπωρία, εκτός αν κάνεις "αρπαχτή" και θες να μαζέψεις κάποια χρήματα για καβάντζα.
> Το λούκι με τα σωστικά και το δίπλωμα σε καθυστερούν αρκετά και αυτό πρέπει να το λάβεις υπ όψιν σου πριν ξεκινήσεις κάτι τέτοιο!
> Εγώ ξεκίνησα με τις διαδικασίες το 2012  και πήρα το δίπλωμα πριν από 2 χρόνια, αρκετά μεγάλος αλλά οι ανάγκες της οικογένειας βλέπετε...
> Τον Οκτώβρη βγαίνω και σταματάω όμως καλά ήταν ώς εδώ, κάτι βγήκε



Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που είχες γράψει εσύ πριν.

----------


## antonisfa

> Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που είχες γράψει εσύ πριν.



Οταν έφτασα στο σημείο να βρω σωματείο και με ποιο τρόπο θα αποκτούσα το δίπλωμα εκείνο το διάστημα ήταν νεκρό, είχαν σταματήσει να δίνουν εξετάσεις μέσω σωματείου ηλεκτρολόγων υπήρχε μια νεκρή περίοδος τότε αλλά εγώ ενώ μπάρκαρα για ένα χρόνο και συμπλήρωσα την υπηρεσία για να δώσω εξετάσεις μέσω σωματείου έπεσα πάλι σε νεκρή περίοδο και όταν αργότερα άνοιξε η πύλη ήμουν απ τις τελευταίες φουρνιές που έδιναν εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ στο Ρέντη μέσω σωματείου. Αργότερα άνοιξε η σχολή στον Ασπρόπυργο.

----------


## nepomuk

Success story Ηλεκτρολογου στα   Καραβια , που ξεκινησε  απο μια τεχνικη σχολη στα
Καμινια Πειραιως.

http://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikono...ime=1526797539

----------


## NickFil

Χαίρεται, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγω κατι σχετικά με το θέμα του  ηλεκτρολόγου σε πλοία, το οποίο εξετάζω αυτή την εποχή. Εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός και μηχανικός  ηλεκτρ. υπολογιστών και παράλληλα έχω αποκτήσει  μεταπτυχιακό σε Τηλεπικοινωνίες και δίκτυα υπολογιστών στην Αγγλία. Τα 2 πτυχία μαζί  συνεκτιμώμενα αναγνωρίζονται απο το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ ως ισότιμο δίπλωμα προς τα  απονεμόμενα απο το Ε.Μ.Π. και τις αλλες πολυτεχνικές σχολές των  ελληνικών Α.Ε.Ι. (τα γράφω ακριβώς οπως τα λέει στη πράξη αναγνώρισης),  ωστόσο για την αντιστοιχία με διπλωμα απο το Τμημα Ηλεκτρονικών  μηχανικών και μηχανικών υπολογιστών του πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, πρεπει να  εξεταστώ σε κάποια μαθήματα.
Με βάση τα παραπάνω μπορεί κάποιος να  μου πεί αν διναμαι να πάρω την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου/ηλεκτρονικού  στα καράβια ετσι ως εχουν τα πτυχία μου? Αν όχι, σε περίπτωση που δώσω  τα μαθήματα και πάρω την αντιστοιχία με το πτυχίο του Πολυτεχνίου Κρήτης, μετά θα μπορώ? 
Χωρίς να 'χω  σχεση ιδιαίτερη με το χώρο των πλοίων, παρα μόνο απο κουβέντες με  υπαλλήλους ξηράς-θαλάσσης, τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα στα καράβια έχουν  πληθύνει αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και θα πληθύνουν ακόμα περισσοτερό.

----------


## 7akis

> Χαίρεται, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγω κατι σχετικά με το θέμα του  ηλεκτρολόγου σε πλοία, το οποίο εξετάζω αυτή την εποχή. Εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός και μηχανικός  ηλεκτρ. υπολογιστών και παράλληλα έχω αποκτήσει  μεταπτυχιακό σε Τηλεπικοινωνίες και δίκτυα υπολογιστών στην Αγγλία. Τα 2 πτυχία μαζί  συνεκτιμώμενα αναγνωρίζονται απο το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ ως ισότιμο δίπλωμα προς τα  απονεμόμενα απο το Ε.Μ.Π. και τις αλλες πολυτεχνικές σχολές των  ελληνικών Α.Ε.Ι. (τα γράφω ακριβώς οπως τα λέει στη πράξη αναγνώρισης),  ωστόσο για την αντιστοιχία με διπλωμα απο το Τμημα Ηλεκτρονικών  μηχανικών και μηχανικών υπολογιστών του πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, πρεπει να  εξεταστώ σε κάποια μαθήματα.
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω μπορεί κάποιος να  μου πεί αν διναμαι να πάρω την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου/ηλεκτρονικού  στα καράβια ετσι ως εχουν τα πτυχία μου? Αν όχι, σε περίπτωση που δώσω  τα μαθήματα και πάρω την αντιστοιχία με το πτυχίο του Πολυτεχνίου Κρήτης, μετά θα μπορώ? 
> Χωρίς να 'χω  σχεση ιδιαίτερη με το χώρο των πλοίων, παρα μόνο απο κουβέντες με  υπαλλήλους ξηράς-θαλάσσης, τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα στα καράβια έχουν  πληθύνει αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και θα πληθύνουν ακόμα περισσοτερό.



Που πας να μπλέξεις ? με τέτοια πτυχία και δεν βρίσκεις καλή δουλειά ? Πάντως για δουλειά ηλεκτρολόγου μέσα στο πλοίο δεν νομίζω ότι σε καλύπτουν αυτά τα πτυχία .

----------


## kostasmadness

οπως τα λεει ο 7ακις....που πας να μπλεξεις??????χιλιες φορες για ναυτης στα ποσταλια κ πιο ευκολα κμ περισσοτερα λεφτα......το εχω ξαναπει κ το ξαναλεω για χιλιοστη φορα ηλεκτρολογος στα καραβια δεν συμφερει...........απο καμια αποψη!!!!!το επαγγελμα μας ειναι πληρως κουρελιασμενο κ υποτιμημενο ειδικα στα πλοια μας εχουν ξεφτυλισει.......δυστυχως...

----------


## pstratos

Όπως ανεφεραν παραπάνω. Είχα γνωστό στην κατάστασή σου. Πρώτη απάντηση από ναυτιλιακές: γ@μ@τ@ τα πτυχία αλλά ακόμα δεν είσαι ναυτικός να σε πάρουμε. Δηλ, πήγαινέ για σωστικά, safety φυλλάδιο klp και έλα για δόκιμος για ~1000ευρα για 1-2 χρόνια. Μετά (αν στο μεταξύ δεν έχεις φουντάρεις / σε έχουν φάει σκύλοι) σχολή ΥΕΝ για ηλεκτρολόγος. Ξανά μπάργκο και μετά -αν έχουμε θέση- για ηλεκτρολόγος. Και τότε μπορεί ονομαστικά να λένε 4.000$ / μήνα αλλά μόνο όσο ταξιδεύεις (6/9 μήνες το έτος? ) και πρέπει και να πληρώνεις εσύ την ασφάλειά σου (12 μήνες το χρόνο)

----------


## sotron1

> Χαίρεται, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγω κατι σχετικά με το θέμα του  ηλεκτρολόγου σε πλοία, το οποίο εξετάζω αυτή την εποχή. Εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός και μηχανικός  ηλεκτρ. υπολογιστών και παράλληλα έχω αποκτήσει  μεταπτυχιακό σε Τηλεπικοινωνίες και δίκτυα υπολογιστών στην Αγγλία. Τα 2 πτυχία μαζί  συνεκτιμώμενα αναγνωρίζονται απο το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ ως ισότιμο δίπλωμα προς τα  απονεμόμενα απο το Ε.Μ.Π. και τις αλλες πολυτεχνικές σχολές των  ελληνικών Α.Ε.Ι. (τα γράφω ακριβώς οπως τα λέει στη πράξη αναγνώρισης),  ωστόσο για την αντιστοιχία με διπλωμα απο το Τμημα Ηλεκτρονικών  μηχανικών και μηχανικών υπολογιστών του πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, πρεπει να  εξεταστώ σε κάποια μαθήματα.
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω μπορεί κάποιος να  μου πεί αν διναμαι να πάρω την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου/ηλεκτρονικού  στα καράβια ετσι ως εχουν τα πτυχία μου? Αν όχι, σε περίπτωση που δώσω  τα μαθήματα και πάρω την αντιστοιχία με το πτυχίο του Πολυτεχνίου Κρήτης, μετά θα μπορώ? 
> Χωρίς να 'χω  σχεση ιδιαίτερη με το χώρο των πλοίων, παρα μόνο απο κουβέντες με  υπαλλήλους ξηράς-θαλάσσης, τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα στα καράβια έχουν  πληθύνει αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και θα πληθύνουν ακόμα περισσοτερό.



Πολύ καλός φίλος χρόνια στην δουλειά με γενικές καλές γνώσεις σε αυτοματισμούς , ηλεκτρονικά έχει βάλει στο Facebook του αυτή την φωτογραφία του στο προφίλ . Η ερώτηση τώρα, μπορείς να το κάνεις;



10463068_854906001204929_4379904473126282427_n.jpg

----------


## elektronio

> Χαίρεται, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγω κατι σχετικά με το θέμα του  ηλεκτρολόγου σε πλοία, το οποίο εξετάζω αυτή την εποχή. Εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός και μηχανικός  ηλεκτρ. υπολογιστών και παράλληλα έχω αποκτήσει  μεταπτυχιακό σε Τηλεπικοινωνίες και δίκτυα υπολογιστών στην Αγγλία. Τα 2 πτυχία μαζί  συνεκτιμώμενα αναγνωρίζονται απο το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ ως ισότιμο δίπλωμα προς τα  απονεμόμενα απο το Ε.Μ.Π. και τις αλλες πολυτεχνικές σχολές των  ελληνικών Α.Ε.Ι. (τα γράφω ακριβώς οπως τα λέει στη πράξη αναγνώρισης),  ωστόσο για την αντιστοιχία με διπλωμα απο το Τμημα Ηλεκτρονικών  μηχανικών και μηχανικών υπολογιστών του πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, πρεπει να  εξεταστώ σε κάποια μαθήματα.
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω μπορεί κάποιος να  μου πεί αν διναμαι να πάρω την ειδικότητα του ηλεκτρολόγου/ηλεκτρονικού  στα καράβια ετσι ως εχουν τα πτυχία μου? Αν όχι, σε περίπτωση που δώσω  τα μαθήματα και πάρω την αντιστοιχία με το πτυχίο του Πολυτεχνίου Κρήτης, μετά θα μπορώ? 
> Χωρίς να 'χω  σχεση ιδιαίτερη με το χώρο των πλοίων, παρα μόνο απο κουβέντες με  υπαλλήλους ξηράς-θαλάσσης, τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα στα καράβια έχουν  πληθύνει αρκετά τα τελευταία χρόνια και θα πληθύνουν ακόμα περισσοτερό.



Φίλε Νίκο, με τα πτυχία που διαθέτεις θεωρώ την αναζήτηση θέσης ηλεκτρολόγου σε πλοίο ως κίνηση απελπισίας.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές πολυεθνικές εταιρίες που ζητάνε νέους με τα προσόντα σου για τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη στο δίκτυο πελατών τους. Αφού σπούδασες σε Αγγλία υποθέτω θα γνωρίζεις καλά Αγγλικά που είναι το Νο 1 προσόν για αυτή την περίπτωση.

Η κόρη μου σπούδασε στη Βουλγαρία (ψυχολογία)  και ενώ δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη το πτυχίο της έπιασε δουλειά σε μια τέτοια εταιρία με μοναδικά σχετικά προσόντα ότι ξέρει τέλεια Ελληνικά ως μητρική γλώσσα και σχεδόν τέλεια Αγγλικά. Πρώτος μισθός 800 ευρώ και η δουλειά της είναι αντιμετώπιση πρώτου επιπέδου προβλημάτων αυτά δηλαδή που δεν χρειάζεται να απασχολούν τους τεχνικούς με τα δικά σου πτυχία που αμείβονται αρκετά παραπάνω.

Στις πολυεθνικές η συνεννόηση γίνεται πάντα στα Αγγλικά (αφού έχουν προσωπικό πολλών Εθνικοτήτων) και την τοπική γλώσσα την χρειάζεσαι μόνο για το σούπερ μάρκετ και την καφετέρια (η κόρη γνωρίζει πολύ λίγα Βουλγαρικά μετά από 5 χρόνια παραμονή) . Επιπλέον οι πολυεθνικές, όπως είναι αυτονόητο, έχουν παρουσία σε πολλές χώρες και είναι πολύ πιθανό να σε στείλει η εταιρία σε άλλη χώρα με περισσότερα λεφτά. Ένας γνωστός της κόρης μου σπούδασε πληροφορική (στη Βουλγαρία) έπιασε δουλειά σε πολυεθνική εκεί και έφτασε να παίρνει 2500 ευρώ (στη φτωχική Βουλγαρία, να μου το έλεγαν δεν θα το πίστευα αν δεν το ήξερα από πρώτο χέρι) και η εταιρία τον έστειλε στο Γιβλαρτάρ (ένα οικόπεδο χώρα) με μισθό 5000 Ευρώ !!!.

Στην εταιρία που δουλεύει η κόρη μου θα ανοίξει μια θέση από Έλληνα που θα μεταπηδήσει (σύντομα) σε άλλη εταιρία για περισσότερα λεφτά. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να ξενιτευτείς (πράγμα που είναι δύσκολη απόφαση αλλά καλύτερη από τα καράβια, φυσικά για μας τους βόρειους η Βουλγαρία είναι πιο κοντά από ότι η Αθήνα) μπορώ να σε φέρω σε επαφή με την κόρη μου και να σε συστήσει στη εταιρία. Την παραμονή στη Βουλγαρία μπορείς να την δεις σαν προσωρινή και να επιδιώξεις από την εταιρία να σε στείλουν σε άλλη χώρα που επιθυμείς (αναλόγως πάντα προσόντων και εξέλιξης καθώς και αναγκών της εταιρίας).

----------


## nick1974

Φίλε συνονόματε,
Καταλαβαίνω ότι προφανές ότι οι μισθοί της στεριάς σου ακούγονται σα γελοίο χαρτζιλίκι 14χρονου, και ναι η ναυτιλία έχει και χρήματα και χώρους για να αξιοποιηθούν τα προσόντα σου, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ με τον τρόπο που γράφεις.
Το να μπαρκάρεις είναι μάλλον η χειρότερη λύση, και ειδικά σαν ηλεκτρολογος, εκτός από καποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις (πχ αν έχεις γνωριμίες η τύχη να μπεις ηλεκτρονικός σε ποσταλι κρουαζιέρας (έχω πρώην  συμφοιτητή που είναι μόνιμα Καραϊβική και έχει 10000 μισθό ως ηλεκτρονικός Α αλλά ο τύπος κυριολεκτικά υπήρξε πολύ κολοφαρδος, κάτι που δε συμβαίνει στους πάντες, και φυσικά είχε ανάλογη τεράστια εμπειρία αφού είχε δουλέψει ήδη σαν ηλεκτρονικός πλοίων και σε μένα και σε αρκετούς συναδέλφους οπότε είχε ήδη ένα καλό βιογραφικό, και πολλές γνωσεις).
Πριν το 10-11 θα σου λεγα αβλεπει να έμπαινες στο χώρο των επισκευών σε εταιρίες που σχετίζονται είτε με ηλεκτρονικά, είτε με ηλεκτρολογικά/αυτοματισμούς αποκλειστικά στο ναυτιλιακό χώρο αλλά τώρα θα το πρότεινα με μεγαλύτερη επιφύλαξη γιατί όσο πάει έχουν αλλάξει -και διαρκώς αλλάζουν προς το χειρότερο- τα πράγματα, αλλά όπως και να χει εξακολουθεί να είναι ένας τομέας που ακόμα έχει χρήματα περισσότερα από αυτά που ακούγονται για τη στεριά, και αν αγαπάς τη δουλειά σου έχει πάντα πολύ μεγάλες προκλήσεις και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα projects που σε ελάχιστους άλλους χώρους θα είχες την τύχη να ασχοληθείς, αλλά δυστυχώς σε αντίθεση με τις "παλιές καλές εποχές" μέχρι να εδραιωθεις στο χώρο υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να περάσεις από ένα στάδιο "ψιλό"εκμετάλλευσης. (Και δυστυχώς καλό είναι να περάσεις πρώτα από μια μεγάλη εταιρία του χώρου, -γιατι οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουμε πλέον τοοοσες καλοπληρωμένες  δουλειές  ώστε να  μπορούμε  να αντέχουμε μόνιμους υπαλληλους - εκεί δηλαδή που η εκμετάλλευση είναι "λιγάκι" μεγαλύτερη  και  οι παγιδες ακόμα  μεγαλύτερες μέχρι να καταφέρεις να μπεις στο χώρο)
Όπως και να χει η λύση να μπαρκάρεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος πλοίου είναι κατα τη γνώμη μου η χειρότερη λύση απελπισίας μέσα στο χωρο





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonisfa

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες αν μου δίνονταν ξανά η ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψω σε μια άλλη εποχή θα επέλεγα την ειδικότητα του μηχανικού.

Αυτά που τραβάω τώρα ως ηλεκτρολόγος μερικές φορές δεν υποφέρονται. Και το στομάχι πέτρα.

----------


## NickFil

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και είναι σίγουρο πως θα τις λάβω υπόψιν μου στη τελικη απόφαση. Ωστόσο προχωράω να μάθω κάποια πράγματα και απο τις επίσημες πηγές (Υπουργειο ΥΕΝ, σχολή Ασπροπύργου) σχετικά με τις προυποθέσεις και τα δικαιολογητικά για να κλείσω και επισήμως την έρευνα μου και ξαναμιλάμε αν χρεαιστεί. ΚΑλή συνέχεια.

----------


## thomasgree

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και είναι σίγουρο πως θα τις λάβω υπόψιν μου στη τελικη απόφαση. Ωστόσο προχωράω να μάθω κάποια πράγματα και απο τις επίσημες πηγές (Υπουργειο ΥΕΝ, σχολή Ασπροπύργου) σχετικά με τις προυποθέσεις και τα δικαιολογητικά για να κλείσω και επισήμως την έρευνα μου και ξαναμιλάμε αν χρεαιστεί. ΚΑλή συνέχεια.



Νικο πες μας νεωτερα και εντυπωσεις εμπειριες που αποκτησες, που εφτασες τελικά?
Παντως λίγο "μαυρα" τα περιγραφουν αρκετοι σε αυτο το θεμα.
Το πιο σημαντικο ακομα βλεπω να υπερισχυει ειναι εστω κ αυτη η λυση απελπισιας του ηλεκτρολογου σαν βοηθου για ξεκινημα με μιν 3000$ δεν ειναι κι ασχημα και θα το λαβουν ή το εχουν ηδη λαβει υπ οψιν τους αρκετοι...

----------


## nick1974

> Πολύ καλός φίλος χρόνια στην δουλειά με γενικές καλές γνώσεις σε αυτοματισμούς , ηλεκτρονικά έχει βάλει στο Facebook του αυτή την φωτογραφία του στο προφίλ . Η ερώτηση τώρα, μπορείς να το κάνεις;
> 
> 
> 
> 10463068_854906001204929_4379904473126282427_n.jpg



Ρε Σωτηρη απλα ανοιξαν τον καυστηρα εξω για να τον δοκιμασουν επειδη μεσα στο καζανι δε τους επαιρνε και δεν ηξεραν αν φταιει ο αερας η τα πετρελαια η αν εχουν καποιο προβλημα στο προγραμμα η τον σπινθηριστη... τι ειναι ακριβως το δυσκολο, η το βαρυ η το βρωμικο -η τελικα το επικινδυνο, ασχετα αν δειχνει εντυπωσιακο- σε αυτο για να πρεπει να ειναι καποιος ο Τσακ Νορις για να το κανει? (μια βιδα λυσαν και γυρισαν ενα πορτακι στο μελντεσε του, και πατησαν ενα διακοπτη. Κατι που βασικα δε το κανεις για πλακα -θεωρητικα απαγορευεται να το κανεις- αλλα... λιγο-πολυ... πιο επικινδυνο ειναι να πυροδοτεις ενα κλειστο καζανι που δε ξερεις αν εχει μεσα πετρελαια -παρολο που δε δειχνει τοσο εντυπωσιακο- παρα αυτο ).
Αν τωρα εννωουσες τις γνωσεις που απαιτουνται για να φτασεις να κανεις ενα καζανι να λειτουργει (που πρεπει να εχεις απαραιτητα εκτος απο ολες τις γνωσεις αυτοματισμου ηλεκτρονικων, ηλεκτρολογικων, πνευματικων, προγραμματισμου επιπλεον γνωσεις μηχανολογιας, υδραυλικων συστηματων κτλ) αυτο ειναι αλλη υποθεση και γι αυτο καποια πραγματα πληρωνονται διαφορετικα.






> Νικο πες μας νεωτερα και εντυπωσεις εμπειριες που αποκτησες, που εφτασες τελικά?
> Παντως λίγο "μαυρα" τα περιγραφουν αρκετοι σε αυτο το θεμα.
> Το πιο σημαντικο ακομα βλεπω να υπερισχυει ειναι εστω κ αυτη η λυση απελπισιας του ηλεκτρολογου σαν βοηθου για ξεκινημα με μιν 3000$ δεν ειναι κι ασχημα και θα το λαβουν ή το εχουν ηδη λαβει υπ οψιν τους αρκετοι...



Θωμα εχεις κολλησει με το τυρι και αγνωεις τη φακα, οπως και ολα τα προσοντα που πρεπει να αποκτησεις για να μπεις μεσα της εθελοντικα.
Προσωπικα ασχολουμε με τον τομεα της επισκευης/κατασκευης και εχω κανει και αρχιηλεκτρολογος σε γνωστη μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη και σου λεω οτι ακομα κι εγω που ειμαι συνεχως απο βαπορι σε βαπορι κι εχω συνηθισει να μενω πολλες φορες δεκαημερα κι εικοσαημερα μεσα σε αυτα πολυ δυσκολα θα εκανα μπαρκο 6 μηνων (τωρα βεβαια εχει αρχισει να γινεται τετραμημηνο, αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι το οτι καλυτερο με τις σημερινες συνθηκες που τα πλοια εχουν γινει κυριολεκτικα τραινα ).
Απο κει και περα αν αυτο δε σε ενοχλει, αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να αποκτησεις τα βασικα εφοδια τα οποια δεν πηρες στη σχολη ηλεκτρολογιας που πηγες (αν ειχες παει κατι σε ηλεκτρονικα η αυτοματισμους η ακομα και πληροφορικης η μηχανολογιας θα ειχες ενα ατου παραπανω, -ναι το οτι ο ηλεκτρολογος πλοιων λεγεται "ηλεκτρολογος" δε σημαινει οτι εχει σχεση με πριζοδιακοπτες η οτι το αντικειμενο του εχει να κανει αποκλειστικα με ηλεκτρολογικα- αλλα με αυτα που εμαθες εισαι περιπου στο μηδεν, εκτος κι αν ησουν απ τους φιλομαθεις και εχεις αποστηθισει ολη την υλη της Ηλεκτροτεχνιας και οτι αλλης θεωριας εχετε κανει, οποτε θα σαι απ τους τυχερους που τουλαχιστο εχουν γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογιας, αλλα παλι λειπουν οι υπλοιπες).
Οταν λοιπον παρεις με το καλο ολα αυτα τα εφοδια ελα και πες μου για τα τριχιλιαρα και τα τετραχιλιαρα που σου φαινονται τωρα ως εξωπραγματικα ποσα.
Σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν ειναι ολα για ολους και δεν ειναι καλο η κακο το να ακολουθησεις κατι η να μην το ακολουθησεις. Και στη ΝΑΣΑ μπορει να υπαρχουν θεσεις με δεκαπλασιους μισθους, το θεμα ειναι να εχεις τη θεληση και την ορεξη να αποκτησεις οσα χρειαζονται για οτιδηποτε επιλεξεις να κανεις στη ζωη σου.
Αν το μονο που μας ενδιεφερε ηταν αποκλειστικα η αποκτηση χρηματων χωρις να μας ενδιαφερει αν θα αγαπαμε αυτο που κανουμε η ποσο θα επηρρεασει τη ζωη μας γενικοτερα θα ειχαμε σπουδασει ολοι κατι σε fuskes-economics η κατι παρεμφερες

----------


## thomasgree

Ωραια αυτα που αναφερεις Νικο εγω δεν εχω τελειωσει σχολες μηχανολογιας ή ηλεκτρονικης ή πληροφορικης, μια σχολη τει ηλεκτρολογιας τελειωσα και τουλαχιστον εκτος απο φωτισμο και λιγες συντηρησεις σε κινητηρες δε νομιζω να θελουν περισσοτερα skills για ενα βοηθο που τωρα θα ξεκινησει.
Οσο για τα 3 ή 4 χιλιαρικα δε μου φαινονται εξωπραγματικα. Το οτι μου αρεσει τη βρισκω με αυτα που ασχολουμαι εκει ειναι το ενδιαφερον και το ψωμι :Smile:

----------


## koxlas

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας και είναι σίγουρο πως θα τις λάβω υπόψιν μου στη τελικη απόφαση. Ωστόσο προχωράω να μάθω κάποια πράγματα και απο τις επίσημες πηγές (Υπουργειο ΥΕΝ, σχολή Ασπροπύργου) σχετικά με τις προυποθέσεις και τα δικαιολογητικά για να κλείσω και επισήμως την έρευνα μου και ξαναμιλάμε αν χρεαιστεί. ΚΑλή συνέχεια.



Για πες μας φιλε τα νεωτερα σου να δουμε τι μελλει γενεσθαι ....γιατι πολυ μαυρα ακουγονται εδω μεσα για τη θαλασσα :Unsure:

----------


## antonisfa

*Ηλεκτρολόγος από ΤΕΙ αυτοματισμού (εργασία)*Με αφορμή το παραπάνω θέμα και επειδή το βλέπω κλειστό , ας με συγχωρέσουν οι συντονιστές , θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω αυτούς που δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τη θέση εργασίας που ανέφερα πέρσυ.
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος που τη συγκεκριμένη θέση την κατάκτησε κάποιος που τελικά δεν ήταν μέσα στη λεγόμενη "κλίκα" και την πήρε λόγω μεγαλύτερης συγκέντρωσης μορίων και ας μην είχε την εντοπιότητα.
Παρόλο που η πρόσληψη ενέχει της επιβεβαίωσης του ΑΣΕΠ ευελπιστώ πως τη θέση την έχει σίγουρη.
Αυτά......την καλησπέρα μου!

----------


## antonisfa

> Για πες μας φιλε τα νεωτερα σου να δουμε τι μελλει γενεσθαι ....γιατι πολυ μαυρα ακουγονται εδω μεσα για τη θαλασσα



Μαύρα τα βλέπουν όσοι δεν θέλουν να χαλάσουν τη ζαχαρένια τους  :whistle:

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Μαύρα τα βλέπουν όσους τους βολεύει το μαύρο χρώμα :Biggrin:

----------


## Fixxxer

Για να μην ψάχνω ή ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα το γράψω εδώ...
Σε συζήτηση που είχα με συνάδελφο ηλεκτρολόγο φτάσαμε να μιλάμε για μισθούς σε διάφορες θέσεις και είδος εργασίας για ηλεκτρολόγους, στην θέση του τεχνικού ανεμογεννητριών δεν είχαμε ιδέα πόσες μπορεί να είναι οι αποδοχές, έχει κανείς ιδέα?

----------


## koxlas

> Για να μην ψάχνω ή ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα το γράψω εδώ...
> Σε συζήτηση που είχα με συνάδελφο ηλεκτρολόγο φτάσαμε να μιλάμε για μισθούς σε διάφορες θέσεις και είδος εργασίας για ηλεκτρολόγους, στην θέση του τεχνικού ανεμογεννητριών δεν είχαμε ιδέα πόσες μπορεί να είναι οι αποδοχές, έχει κανείς ιδέα?



Αυτά ζητάνε για αυτο που λες αλλα θελουν και προυπηρεσια μηχανικου εμπορικου ναυτικου 

Το τμήμα Επιχειρήσεων και συντήρησης  διευθύνει όλες τις εργασίες συντήρησης στην Ελλάδα και τις χώρες της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Το τμήμα είναι υπεύθυνο για την ομαλή λειτουργία των αιολικών πάρκων των πελατών της, διασφαλίζοντας το υψηλότερο επίπεδο επίδοσης για κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια για όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής της. Η ομάδα επιχειρήσεων και συντήρησης έχει κεντρικό ρόλο στη διατήρηση του πελατολογίου και της ικανοποίησης των πελατών μας. 
*
Αρμοδιότητες*
Αναφερόμενος στον Προϊστάμενο Συντήρησης Νοτίου Ελλάδος, οι κύριες αρμοδιότητες είναι: 


Συντήρηση των ανεμογεννητριών της Vestas σε αιολικά Πάρκα πελατών. Η παρούσα θέση αφορά τα αιολικά πάρκα στην Αργολίδα.Παρακολούθηση της απόδοσης των WTG.Διεξαγωγή προληπτικών και διορθωτικών εργασιών συντήρησης.Αναφορά κατάστασης των γεννητριών και συλλογή στοιχείων για ανάλυση.Εφαρμογή και τήρηση των διαδικασιών Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας της Vestas, των κανονισμών ασφαλείας και των προδιαγραφών ποιότητας.Επαγγελματική και αποτελεσματική επικοινωνία με τους πελάτες.



*Προσόντα και προϋπηρεσία*

Σαν Τεχνικός Συντήρησης πρέπει να έχετε: 


Εκπαίδευση Ηλεκτρολόγου ή Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού (ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ).2+ χρόνια προϋπηρεσία σαν Τεχνικός Συντήρησης, κατά προτίμηση σε βιομηχανίες.Εναλλακτικά, 2 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία ως Μηχανικός Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.Ικανότητα να δουλεύει σε μεγάλο ύψος και δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες.Καλή γνώση Η/Υ (MS Office) για συλλογή στοιχείων και reporting.Καλή γνώση Αγγλικών.Διαθεσιμότητα για ταξίδια αν χρειαστεί.



*Τι προσφέρουμε:*


Μια συναρπαστική δουλειά σε ένα δυναμικό και διεθνές περιβάλλον.Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές.Ιδιωτική ασφάλιση.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αυτά ζητάνε για αυτο που λες
> 
> Το τμήμα Επιχειρήσεων και συντήρησης  διευθύνει όλες τις εργασίες συντήρησης στην Ελλάδα και τις χώρες της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Το τμήμα είναι υπεύθυνο για την ομαλή λειτουργία των αιολικών πάρκων των πελατών της, διασφαλίζοντας το υψηλότερο επίπεδο επίδοσης για κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια για όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής της. Η ομάδα επιχειρήσεων και συντήρησης έχει κεντρικό ρόλο στη διατήρηση του πελατολογίου και της ικανοποίησης των πελατών μας. 
> *
> Αρμοδιότητες*
> Αναφερόμενος στον Προϊστάμενο Συντήρησης Νοτίου Ελλάδος, οι κύριες αρμοδιότητες είναι: 
> 
> 
> Συντήρηση των ανεμογεννητριών της Vestas σε αιολικά Πάρκα πελατών. Η παρούσα θέση αφορά τα αιολικά πάρκα στην Αργολίδα.Παρακολούθηση της απόδοσης των WTG.Διεξαγωγή προληπτικών και διορθωτικών εργασιών συντήρησης.Αναφορά κατάστασης των γεννητριών και συλλογή στοιχείων για ανάλυση.Εφαρμογή και τήρηση των διαδικασιών Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας της Vestas, των κανονισμών ασφαλείας και των προδιαγραφών ποιότητας.Επαγγελματική και αποτελεσματική επικοινωνία με τους πελάτες.
> ...



Πάνω κάτω ότι ζητάει η κάθε ηλεκτρολογική συντήρηση αλλά δεν με απασχολεί αυτό, απλά "εγκυκλοπαιδικά" ήθελα να μάθω τις αποδοχές μιας και το έφερε η συζήτηση που έκανα...

----------


## lepouras

> Πάνω κάτω ότι ζητάει η κάθε ηλεκτρολογική συντήρηση αλλά δεν με απασχολεί αυτό, απλά "εγκυκλοπαιδικά" ήθελα να μάθω τις αποδοχές μιας και το έφερε η συζήτηση που έκανα...



αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα      * Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές*     αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό? όποιος δέχεται τα λιγότερα προσλαμβάνετε? αν βρούμε και ακόμα φθηνότερα είμαστε πρόθυμοι να σας δώσουμε την ευκαιρία να κατεβάσετε  τις απαιτήσεις αποδοχών σας πριν σας χαιρετίσουμε και πάρουμε τον φθηνότερο??  τελικά τη θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?.

----------


## Fixxxer

> αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα.  * Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές  *



Υπάρχει και το ελκυστικό πακέτο αποδοχών και ικανοποιητικές αποδοχές και το αποδοχές αναλόγως των προσόντων...
Σε μεγάλη εταιρεία που ξέρω το ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές ισούται με 700€

----------


## lepouras

> Υπάρχει και το ελκυστικό πακέτο αποδοχών και ικανοποιητικές αποδοχές και το αποδοχές αναλόγως των προσόντων...
> Σε μεγάλη εταιρεία που ξέρω το ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές ισούται με 700€



αυτό φοβάμαι ότι εννοούν. γιατί δεν λεν ξεκάθαρα ζητάμε μ@λκ@ που συνεχίζει και μένει Ελλάδα αν έχει τα προσόντα που ζητάμε, οπότε θέλουμε να τον πατήσουμε στον λαιμό?

----------


## Fixxxer

> αυτό φοβάμαι ότι εννοούν. γιατί δεν λεν ξεκάθαρα ζητάμε μ@λκ@ που συνεχίζει και μένει Ελλάδα αν έχει τα προσόντα που ζητάμε, οπότε θέλουμε να τον πατήσουμε στον λαιμό?



Ένα παράδειγμα που το έχω ζήσει, ίδιου κλάδου εταιρείες και στην πιο μικρή εταιρεία να δίνουν καλύτερο μισθό απ' ότι στην μεγάλη και μάλιστα η δουλειά να είναι δραματικά λιγότερη...
Έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με το πόσο (α)σοβαρός είναι ο εργοδότης...

----------


## nick1974

> αφού το λέει ξεκάθαρα      * Ανταγωνιστικές αποδοχές*     αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό? όποιος δέχεται τα λιγότερα προσλαμβάνετε? αν βρούμε και ακόμα φθηνότερα είμαστε πρόθυμοι να σας δώσουμε την ευκαιρία να κατεβάσετε  τις απαιτήσεις αποδοχών σας πριν σας χαιρετίσουμε και πάρουμε τον φθηνότερο??  τελικά τη θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?.



συνηθως τετοιες ξυλινες μπουρδες του στυλ "ανταγωνιστικες αποδοχες" (με πολλες προοπτικες μπλα μπλα μπλα και κολοκυθια τουμπανα) σημαινει 700-1000 ευρω για να μην πω οτι λεω και πολλα.

Η μεταφραση ειναι "ασχολουμαστε με οικονομικα και θελουμε να τα κονομησουμε απο ενα Χ αντικειμενο, κι επειδη εμεις ειμαστε ασχετοι με αυτα νοικιαζουμε σκλαβους που το κατεχουν"

----------


## koxlas

Ενας εργαζομενος ως ηλεκτρολογος σε ναυπηγειο ειναι καλυτερα απ οτι σε καραβι? Για συνθηκες λεω γιατι μισθολογικα ξερω στο καραβι παιρνουν τρελλα λεφτα!

----------


## lepouras

> Ενας εργαζομενος ως ηλεκτρολογος σε ναυπηγειο ειναι καλυτερα απ οτι σε καραβι? Για συνθηκες λεω γιατι μισθολογικα ξερω στο καραβι παιρνουν *τρελλα* λεφτα!



δεν το προσδιορίζεις λίγο αυτό λέγοντας ποια θα ήταν κανονικά ή νορμαλ? γιατί αν κάποιος δουλεύει για 300 τότε και αυτός στο ναυπηγείο τρελά λεφτά παίρνει.

----------


## nick1974

> Ενας εργαζομενος ως ηλεκτρολογος σε ναυπηγειο ειναι καλυτερα απ οτι σε καραβι? Για συνθηκες λεω γιατι μισθολογικα ξερω στο καραβι παιρνουν τρελλα λεφτα!




τι εννωεις ναυπηγειο? στην Ελλαδα? Υπαρχουν?
Τι εννωεις "τρελα λεφτα"? Γνωριζεις καποιο κλαδο που τα χρηματα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα απ οσα αξιζει? (τεχνικο κλαδο, οχι οικονομοφουσκες)
αν ειμναι ετσι γιατι δε στοχευεις σε αυτο?

----------


## koxlas

Εδω βλεπω προοδο  :Closedeyes:  για Ελευσινα και Σκαραμαγκα μαλλον πεθαμενα :Sad: 
https://www.metaforespress.gr/%CF%83...D%CE%B4%CF%8D/

----------


## koxlas

> δεν το προσδιορίζεις λίγο αυτό λέγοντας ποια θα ήταν κανονικά ή νορμαλ? γιατί αν κάποιος δουλεύει για 300 τότε και αυτός στο ναυπηγείο τρελά λεφτά παίρνει.



Τα τρελλα λεφτα ειναι αυτα που αναφερονται στο θεμα αυτο για 4000 εως και 6000$

----------


## nick1974

> Τα τρελλα λεφτα ειναι αυτα που αναφερονται στο θεμα αυτο για 4000 εως και 6000$



ειναι τρελα αυτα τα λεφτα? Δηλαδη θα πηγαινες κανοντας κολοτουμπες με λιγοτερα? 
Κατ αρχας εχεις υπ οψη σου εκτος των συνθηκων και των απαιτησεων τι απαιτησεις υπαρχουν σε γνωσεις για να σταθει καποιος σε ενα τετοιο επαγγελμα η νομιζεις πως επειδη λεγεται ηλεκτρολογος η δουλεια του ειναι καλωδια, φωτακια και πριζοδιακοπτες?
Αν το θεμα σου ειναι μονο τα λεφτα ανεξαρτητως απαιτησεων και προσοντων τοτε και στη ΝΑΣΑ πρεπει να παιρνουν θεοτρελα λεφτα...

btw ο τυπος που πηρε το Νεωριο θα παρει και την Ελευσινα, και ακουγεται και οτι η Cosco θα ασχοληθει με το Σκαραμαγκα, αλλα ασχετα με αυτα, η Ελλαδα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να επανελθει στις καλες εποχες της επισκευης οσο διατηρει ενα νομισμα για καταναλωτες/αγοραστες τη στιγμη που η Τουρκια και η Βουλγαρια εχουν πιο φυσιολογικα νομισματα που τα διαχειριζονται οι ιδιες.

Επειδη μαλλον τα χεις μπερδεψει, τι ακριβως ψαχνεις? (level εργασιας) για να σου πω πανω κατω που κινεισαι

----------


## kostasmadness

γτ ολοι εσεις που λετε οτι ειναι τρελα τα λεφτα δεν ερχεστε?????οι θεσεις ειναι πολλες κ οι τρελοι ειμαστε λιγοι.............ολες οι τσιμινιερες χρειαζονται ηλεκτρολογους γτ δεν ερχεστε?????ολα τα χρονια αυτο ακουω εσεις οι ναυτικοι τρελα λεφτα κ στεκεστε ολοι εκει......ελατε μεσα στο......δαφνι παρτε την αποφαση που ποτε κανεις δεν παιρνει κ ξαναμιλαμε.......απο το σπιτι ολοι προφεσορες ειμαστε ελατε μεσα στα βαπορακια για να δειτε αν ειναι πολλα για εναν ηλεκτρολογο τα 4000.........

----------

Fixxxer (22-01-19)

----------


## nick1974

> γτ ολοι εσεις που λετε οτι ειναι τρελα τα λεφτα δεν ερχεστε?????οι θεσεις ειναι πολλες κ οι τρελοι ειμαστε λιγοι.............ολες οι τσιμινιερες χρειαζονται ηλεκτρολογους γτ δεν ερχεστε?????ολα τα χρονια αυτο ακουω εσεις οι ναυτικοι τρελα λεφτα κ στεκεστε ολοι εκει......ελατε μεσα στο......δαφνι παρτε την αποφαση που ποτε κανεις δεν παιρνει κ ξαναμιλαμε.......απο το σπιτι ολοι προφεσορες ειμαστε ελατε μεσα στα βαπορακια για να δειτε αν ειναι πολλα για εναν ηλεκτρολογο τα 4000.........




Κωστα αυτα τα λενε ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν επαφη ουτε καν με τον απλο βιομηχανικο αυτοματισμο και που νομιζουν οτι η ηλεκτρολογια ειναι πριζες και λαμπες και αντε οταν ακονε για πλοιο να σκεφτουν και κανα μοτερακι.
Εισαι σιγουρος πως υπαρχει ζητηση για κατι τετοιο?  :Tongue2:

----------

Fixxxer (22-01-19)

----------


## kostasmadness

μα ολο αυτο περι πολλων χρηματων ηδη αρχιζει κ προσβαλει ολους εμας που κανουμε αυτη την ελεινη δουλεια......εγω ειμαι σε αυτη τη δουλεια σχεδον δεκα χρονια μονο γκαζαδικα...παω κ ερχομαι σε αγνωστα πλοια σε ολο το κοσμο μακρια απο την οικογενεια μ απο τα παιδια μ και καθε φορα που φευγω δεν ξερω που παω σε τι σαραβαλο θα μπω ποιους τρελους θα συναντησω κ κυριως ποτε και ΑΝ θα ξαναδω την οικογενεια μ.....ξεμπαρκαρω κ δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω με τπτ απο το ανχος κ τις δυσκολιες  εισαι υπευθυνος νυχτα μερα κ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ για μια πλωτη βιομηχανια εν κινησει. πολλες φορες χωρις ανταλλακτικα κ εργαλεια πρεπει να ξερεις να φτιαχνεις στη κυριολεξια τα παντα κ να σκαρφιζεσαι πατεντες που οι στεριανοι ουτε εχουν σκεφτει ποτε οι περισσοτεροικ ερχοντε ολοι κ στεκοντε στα λεφτα.....ε λοιπον ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα ειδικα για την ειδικοτητα του ηλεκτρολογου χιλιες φορες ναυτης μπαρκαρισμενος παρα ηλεκτρολογος να πρεπει να φτιαχνω τα ηλεκτρονικα τα ρανταρ τα τιμονακια στεγνωτηρια πλυντηρια ρουχων σιδερωτηρια τους υπολογιστες τα  UPS τις γεννητριες τα καζανια το βραστηρα τη κυρια μηχανη τους εκατονταδες σενσορες τα σμοκ ντετεκτορ τα χιτ ντετεκτορ  το ακομοδεσιο τους φωτισμους τις καμπινες τα ασανσερ τη κουζινα κ τα μηχανηματα της τις ψυκτικες τα αιρ κοντισιον τα κρενια κ αλλα χιλια μηχανηματα τα φλοτερ τα pt100 τους πρεσοστατες τις εκτονωτικες τους αυτοματισμους με αερα να βαζω φρεον να αλλαζω λαδια στα αιρ κοντισιον  να αλλαζεις ρουλεμαν σε μοτερ 40 κ 50 κwatt oso πεντε διαμερισματα καταναλωση και εναμισι μετρο υψος να τσεκαρεις τις βαρκες διασωσης να εισαι υπευθυνος για το ινερτ στα γκαζαδικα να περνας καλωδια να τσεκαρεις τα ρελε σου να τα καθαριζεις γτ δεν εχεις καινουρια να διαβαζεις σχεδιο ηλεκτρολογικο σεντονια ολοκληρα κ αλλες δεκα χιλιαδες εργασιες θα μπορουσα να λεω ολο το βραδυ.....ειναι ιδιαιτερα προσβλητικο να λενε οι αλλοι για εμας οτι περνουμε αυτα τα λεφτα....κ ξαναλεω ελατε να τα παρετε τα πλοια ειναι χιλιαδες οι τρελοι ειμαστε λιγοι!οι εταιριες ηδη κωφευουν στα λεφτα για αυξησεις για τους ηλεκτρολογους με τις πλατες των μηχανικων(καποιοι κυριοι πρωτοι την χρυση δεκαετια του 80 κ 90 κανανε τα μαγκακια κ λεγανε ελα μωρε τ κανει ο ηλεκτρολογος μεσα δωσμου εμενα τα 4000ρικα που περνει συν τα δεκα που περναν ως πρωτοι μηχανικοι κ λεγανε στι εταιριες ολα καλα κ δεν ξερανε να αλλαξουν μια ασφαλεια μεσα στο καραβι ωσπου τους καταλαβανε οι εταιριεςτα κανανε μανταρα μεσα κ ξαναβαλανε τους ηλεκτρολογους με τριπλασια μηχανηματα εν ετει 2019 αλλα με τα μισα λεφτα που περναν οι ηλεκτρολογοι το 1990  κ καταντησαμε σημερα ναπερνουμε λεφτα τριτου μηχανικου με ευθυνες κ αρμοδιοτητες δευτερου μηχανικου........τρελη αδικια!!!!!διορθωστε το υπευθυνοι............!!!δεν θα μεινει στα καραβια σας ουτε μισος ελληνας ηλεκτρολογος κ οσοι απομεινουμε θα ειμαστε με zanax...k βαρεως τυπου ηρεμιστικα...

----------

Fixxxer (22-01-19)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Πες στα Χρυσόστομε!!!!Πραγματικα υπαρχουν παρα πολλες εταιριες που ζηταν ηλεκτρολογους .Ειναι ευκαιρια για καποιον που  κλαίει τη μοίρα του στην στερια. Θελω ομως να παει και να μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του θα χαρω πολυ  :Biggrin:

----------


## nepomuk

> btw ο τυπος που πηρε το Νεωριο θα παρει και την Ελευσινα, και ακουγεται και οτι η Cosco θα ασχοληθει με το Σκαραμαγκα, αλλα ασχετα με αυτα, η Ελλαδα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να επανελθει στις καλες εποχες της επισκευης οσο διατηρει ενα νομισμα για καταναλωτες/αγοραστες τη στιγμη που η Τουρκια και η Βουλγαρια εχουν πιο φυσιολογικα νομισματα που τα διαχειριζονται οι ιδιες.




Σεβομαι την επιλογη της διαχειρισης να περικοπουν τα πολιτικα ,για να μη φαμε τα μουστακια μας.
Ας μου επιτραπουν μερικα σχολια για τις πιο πανω ανακριβειες 

Η Βουλγαρια τλχ εχει σκληρο νομισμα , ακλονητο προ αμνημονευτων χρονων απολυτα προσδεδεμενο στο
ευρω , 1 Λεβα = 0,5 ευρω  forever and ever.

Ελα μ***ι  στο τοπο σου , το ευρω φταιει και το Περαμα φυτοζωει ; 
Μηπως το μαμησαμε στις απεργιες ; μηπως οι συνδικαλιστες  ...  λεω μηπως ...
Δεν θα το συνεχισω , αλλα ειναι δυνατον να ανθησει αυτος το τοπος με ενα καταΕξευτελισμενο νομισμα ;
Ουτε ο Μπαρουφακης δεν τα πιστευει  αυτα.

----------


## nick1974

> Σεβομαι την επιλογη της διαχειρισης να περικοπουν τα πολιτικα ,για να μη φαμε τα μουστακια μας.
> Ας μου επιτραπουν μερικα σχολια για τις πιο πανω ανακριβειες 
> 
> Η Βουλγαρια τλχ εχει σκληρο νομισμα , ακλονητο προ αμνημονευτων χρονων απολυτα προσδεδεμενο στο
> ευρω , 1 Λεβα = 0,5 ευρω  forever and ever.
> 
> Ελα μ***ι  στο τοπο σου , το ευρω φταιει και το Περαμα φυτοζωει ; 
> Μηπως το μαμησαμε στις απεργιες ; μηπως οι συνδικαλιστες  ...  λεω μηπως ...
> Δεν θα το συνεχισω , αλλα ειναι δυνατον να ανθησει αυτος το τοπος με ενα καταΕξευτελισμενο νομισμα ;
> Ουτε ο Μπαρουφακης δεν τα πιστευει  αυτα.




εσυ οπως κι ολοι του ειδους σου που ασχολειστε με οικονομικα και εχετε αποψη για ολα και για ολους κι εχετε κανει ενα κοσμο σκατα, εισαι 100% σα το μαλακα στο ανεκδοτο με το βοσκο:

_Ένας βοσκός έβοσκε τα πρόβατά του σε μια ορεινή πλαγιά ενός
απομακρυσμένου βουνού όταν ξαφνικά ένα ολοκαίνουργιο τζιπ εμφανίζεται μέσα από ένα σύννεφο σκόνης. Ο οδηγός, ένας νεαρός άντρας ντυμένος με σακάκι Brioni, παπούτσια Gucci, γυαλιά RayBan και γραβάτα YSL, βγάζει το κεφάλι του από το παράθυρο και ρωτάει τον εν λόγο βοσκό:

- Αν σου πω πόσα πρόβατα έχεις στο κοπάδι σου θα μου δώσεις ένα;

Ο βοσκός κοιτάει διερευνητικά τον οδηγό, και με χαρακτηριστική ηρεμία απαντά:

-Βεβαίως, αξίζει και μόνο να σε δω να προσπαθήσεις! 

Ο νεαρός παρκάρει το τζιπ, βγάζει το φορητό, συνδέει το κινητό του,
ανοίγει τη σελίδα της NASA, τρέχει το πρόγραμμα καθοδήγησης δορυφόρου με GPS, σκανάρει την περιοχή, εισάγει τα δεδομένα σε μια βάση ORACLE, κάνει export σε φύλλα του EXCEL και τέλος, αφού τα επεξεργάζεται με πολύπλοκους μαθηματικούς και στατιστικούς τύπους, βγάζει ένα report 107 σελίδων και λεει στον βοσκό:

-Έχεις ακριβώς 1586 πρόβατα.

Ο βοσκός, με την ίδια ηρεμία, απαντά:

-Σωστά απάντησες. Όπως συμφωνήσαμε μπορείς να πάρεις ένα πρόβατο.

Ο νεαρός άντρας κάνει την επιλογή του, την βάζει στο πίσω μέρος του τζιπ και ετοιμάζεται να φύγει. Τότε ο βοσκός του λεει:

-Αν σου πω τι δουλειά κάνεις θα μου δώσεις πίσω αυτό που πήρες;
-Εντάξει, φαίνεται δίκαιο να σε αφήσω να προσπαθήσεις.
-Είσαι Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων.
-Πράγματι! Πως το κατάλαβες;
-Α! Εύκολα. Εμφανίστηκες όταν κανείς δεν σε περίμενε και ενώ κανείς δεν σε κάλεσε. Θες να πληρωθείς για μια ερώτηση που ο ίδιος έθεσες και για την οποία ήξερα ήδη την απάντηση. Και πάνω απ' όλα δεν έχεις ιδέα για την επιχείρησή μου γιατί διάλεξες... το σκύλο._

----------

Fixxxer (22-01-19)

----------


## vasilllis

> Σεβομαι την επιλογη της διαχειρισης να περικοπουν τα πολιτικα ,για να μη φαμε τα μουστακια μας.
> Ας μου επιτραπουν μερικα σχολια για τις πιο πανω ανακριβειες 
> 
> Η Βουλγαρια τλχ εχει σκληρο νομισμα , ακλονητο προ αμνημονευτων χρονων απολυτα προσδεδεμενο στο
> ευρω , 1 Λεβα = 0,5 ευρω  forever and ever.
> 
> Ελα μ***ι  στο τοπο σου , το ευρω φταιει και το Περαμα φυτοζωει ; 
> Μηπως το μαμησαμε στις απεργιες ; μηπως οι συνδικαλιστες  ...  λεω μηπως ...
> Δεν θα το συνεχισω , αλλα ειναι δυνατον να ανθησει αυτος το τοπος με ενα καταΕξευτελισμενο νομισμα ;
> Ουτε ο Μπαρουφακης δεν τα πιστευει  αυτα.



Για να σου αποδειξω οτι δεν το μαμησαμε στις απεργιες(οχι οτι δεν συνεβαλα κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος στην καταντια αυτη)
Εδω και μια 10ετια στο περαμα δεν κουνιεται φυλλο.Μικρα σκαφη για επισκευες-μετασκευες κυριως(Ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι του ασχολειται με θαλαμηγους)
και τιποτα αλλο.Ο μισθος εφτασε 1200€,ο βοηθος παιρνει 580€ και προτιμανε να δουλευουν στα μπιτ και τα εβερεστ με το πουκαμισακι.
Απεργιες ομως δεν γινονται.
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=el...oiowEnoECAYQBg

κοιτα δεξαμενες το tersan στην τουρκια.Εδω εχουμε 3 ολες και ολες και αυτες για μικρα σκαφη.Ρομποτικες κολλησεις γινονται σε 2 καρναγια απο οτι ξερω.Δυστηχως το μελλον ηταν στην επενδυση,πριν επενδυσουν οι γειτονες.Εμεις ομως τα καναμε καγιεν(οχι πιπερι) και μυκονους.

----------


## nick1974

> Για να σου αποδειξω οτι ....



τωρα εσυ Βασιλη προσπαθεις να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας σε αυτον που περασε το σκυλι για προβατο (ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι το ανεκδοτο γραφτηκε απο πραγματικη ιστορια και πως ο nepomuk ηταν ο πρωταγωνιστης) 

btw οι γειτονες δεν επενδυσαν, οι γερμανοι επενδυσαν στους γειτονες γιατι καπου εκτος ευρω επρεπε να επενδυσουν κι αυτοι.
ΟΛΕΣ οι δεξαμενες στην τουσλα ειναι γερμανικα κεφαλαια


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> μα ολο αυτο περι πολλων χρηματων ηδη αρχιζει κ προσβαλει ολους εμας που κανουμε αυτη την ελεινη δουλεια......εγω ειμαι σε αυτη τη δουλεια σχεδον δεκα χρονια μονο γκαζαδικα...παω κ ερχομαι σε αγνωστα πλοια σε ολο το κοσμο μακρια απο την οικογενεια μ απο τα παιδια μ και καθε φορα που φευγω δεν ξερω που παω σε τι σαραβαλο θα μπω ποιους τρελους θα συναντησω κ κυριως ποτε και ΑΝ θα ξαναδω την οικογενεια μ.....ξεμπαρκαρω κ δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω με τπτ απο το ανχος κ τις δυσκολιες  εισαι υπευθυνος νυχτα μερα κ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ για μια πλωτη βιομηχανια εν κινησει. πολλες φορες χωρις ανταλλακτικα κ εργαλεια πρεπει να ξερεις να φτιαχνεις στη κυριολεξια τα παντα κ να σκαρφιζεσαι πατεντες που οι στεριανοι ουτε εχουν σκεφτει ποτε οι περισσοτεροικ ερχοντε ολοι κ στεκοντε στα λεφτα.....ε λοιπον ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα ειδικα για την ειδικοτητα του ηλεκτρολογου χιλιες φορες ναυτης μπαρκαρισμενος παρα ηλεκτρολογος να πρεπει να φτιαχνω τα ηλεκτρονικα τα ρανταρ τα τιμονακια στεγνωτηρια πλυντηρια ρουχων σιδερωτηρια τους υπολογιστες τα  UPS τις γεννητριες τα καζανια το βραστηρα τη κυρια μηχανη τους εκατονταδες σενσορες τα σμοκ ντετεκτορ τα χιτ ντετεκτορ  το ακομοδεσιο τους φωτισμους τις καμπινες τα ασανσερ τη κουζινα κ τα μηχανηματα της τις ψυκτικες τα αιρ κοντισιον τα κρενια κ αλλα χιλια μηχανηματα τα φλοτερ τα pt100 τους πρεσοστατες τις εκτονωτικες τους αυτοματισμους με αερα να βαζω φρεον να αλλαζω λαδια στα αιρ κοντισιον  να αλλαζεις ρουλεμαν σε μοτερ 40 κ 50 κwatt oso πεντε διαμερισματα καταναλωση και εναμισι μετρο υψος να τσεκαρεις τις βαρκες διασωσης να εισαι υπευθυνος για το ινερτ στα γκαζαδικα να περνας καλωδια να τσεκαρεις τα ρελε σου να τα καθαριζεις γτ δεν εχεις καινουρια να διαβαζεις σχεδιο ηλεκτρολογικο σεντονια ολοκληρα κ αλλες δεκα χιλιαδες εργασιες θα μπορουσα να λεω ολο το βραδυ.....ειναι ιδιαιτερα προσβλητικο να λενε οι αλλοι για εμας οτι περνουμε αυτα τα λεφτα....κ ξαναλεω ελατε να τα παρετε τα πλοια ειναι χιλιαδες οι τρελοι ειμαστε λιγοι!οι εταιριες ηδη κωφευουν στα λεφτα για αυξησεις για τους ηλεκτρολογους με τις πλατες των μηχανικων(καποιοι κυριοι πρωτοι την χρυση δεκαετια του 80 κ 90 κανανε τα μαγκακια κ λεγανε ελα μωρε τ κανει ο ηλεκτρολογος μεσα δωσμου εμενα τα 4000ρικα που περνει συν τα δεκα που περναν ως πρωτοι μηχανικοι κ λεγανε στι εταιριες ολα καλα κ δεν ξερανε να αλλαξουν μια ασφαλεια μεσα στο καραβι ωσπου τους καταλαβανε οι εταιριεςτα κανανε μανταρα μεσα κ ξαναβαλανε τους ηλεκτρολογους με τριπλασια μηχανηματα εν ετει 2019 αλλα με τα μισα λεφτα που περναν οι ηλεκτρολογοι το 1990  κ καταντησαμε σημερα ναπερνουμε λεφτα τριτου μηχανικου με ευθυνες κ αρμοδιοτητες δευτερου μηχανικου........τρελη αδικια!!!!!διορθωστε το υπευθυνοι............!!!δεν θα μεινει στα καραβια σας ουτε μισος ελληνας ηλεκτρολογος κ οσοι απομεινουμε θα ειμαστε με zanax...k βαρεως τυπου ηρεμιστικα...



Τραγικό ακούγεται, εγώ δεν θα τα κατάφερνα με τίποτα!
Το 'ακομοδεσιο' τι είναι; :Biggrin:

----------


## Fixxxer

> Τραγικό ακούγεται, εγώ δεν θα τα κατάφερνα με τίποτα!
> Το 'ακομοδεσιο' τι είναι;



Απ' το accommodation και εννοεί τις καμπίνες που μένει το πλήρωμα...

----------


## kostasmadness

ακομοδεσιο ειναι εκει π μενουμε το πληρωμα δλδ περιλαμβανει τις καμπινες τη γεφυρα τις τραπεζαριες.....φιλε πανος ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα πανω σε ενα καραβι κ ειδικοτερα για τους ηλεκτρολογους....γιαυτο φωναζω κ λεω πως τα λεφτα αυτα ειναι κοροιδια πλεον για αυτη την ειδικοτητα δεν ειναι καθολου πολλα αναλογικα με το τρεξιμο κ τις γνωσεις που πρεπει να εχεις.......υπαρχουν ειδικοτητες που ειναι τυποποιημενες με τ ιδια λεφτα κ με πολλα εξτρα...για παραδειγμα ο αντλιωρος(επισκευαζει τις αντλιες στις δεξαμενες) η λεγομενος κ boman παιρνει σχεδον τα ιδια λεφτα με τον ηλεκτρολογο συν τα εξτρα τους σε πολλες εταιριες κ οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε.........δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις σπουδασει κατι καθως θεωρειτε υπαξιωματικος  βγαζεις ενα φυλλαδιο σε μπαρκαρουν ενα μπαρκο βοηθο κ ετοιμος ο αντλιωρος μας κ ας παιρνει σχεδον τα ιδια λεφτα με τους ηλεκτρολογους τις αξιωματικαρες τις πεινας.......

----------


## nick1974

συγνωμη αλλα σε μια ναυτιλιακη ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, απο τον πλοιοκτητη εως τον τελευταιο καμαρωτο δεν υπαρχει που να μην αξιζει αυτα που παιρνει, οπως και σε ολα τα χρησιμα επαγγελματα.
Αν θελετε αδικοπληρωμενους ψαξτε σε τραπεζες και αλλα οικονομικοφουσκαδικα, οχι σε θεσεις οπως ο μπομαν

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Τα καράβια (και τα αεροπλάνα) είναι κυριολεκτικά έρμαια της φύσης. Το οτι καταφέρνουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους είναι λόγω της τεχνολογίας, που έχει προκύψει μετά από πολλές ζωές που χάθηκαν, και της αποφασιστικότητας όσων δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα.
Αδικίες στις σχετικές πληρωμές μεταξύ ειδικοτήτων θα υπάρχουν, αλλά γενικά όλοι τα δουλεύουν τα λεφτά τους στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας.

----------

nick1974 (22-01-19)

----------


## vasilllis

> τωρα εσυ Βασιλη προσπαθεις να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας σε αυτον που περασε το σκυλι για προβατο (ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι το ανεκδοτο γραφτηκε απο πραγματικη ιστορια και πως ο nepomuk ηταν ο πρωταγωνιστης) 
> 
> btw οι γειτονες δεν επενδυσαν, οι γερμανοι επενδυσαν στους γειτονες γιατι καπου εκτος ευρω επρεπε να επενδυσουν κι αυτοι.
> ΟΛΕΣ οι δεξαμενες στην τουσλα ειναι γερμανικα κεφαλαια
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Νικο,δεν ειδα το ανεκδοτο πριν..Ωραιο ομως και με διδαγμα.
Και εδω επενδυουν αραβες.Σιγα τα ωα.Πηραν τον σκαραμαγκα.Αυτη την στιγμη οι εργαζομενοι (οσοι εχουν απομεινει)βρισκονται καπου στον ναυσταθμο σαλαμινας και εξακολουθουν και πληρωνονται κανονικα.
Για να καταλαβουν και οι υπολοιποι τι σημαινει επενδυση,ας κανουν μια αναζητηση την δυνατοτητα που ειχε σε φορτοεκφορτωση το λιμανι του ικονιου επι ΟΛΠ  και την δυνατοτητα που εχει σημερα.Και για να προλαβω τις κακες γλωσσες,δεν ειναι πιο μπρατσαραδες οι κινεζοι και πιο δουλευταραδες.Απεκτησαν εργαλεια.

----------

antonisfa (22-01-19), 

nick1974 (22-01-19)

----------


## koxlas

> ειναι τρελα αυτα τα λεφτα? Δηλαδη θα πηγαινες κανοντας κολοτουμπες με λιγοτερα? 
> Κατ αρχας εχεις υπ οψη σου εκτος των συνθηκων και των απαιτησεων τι απαιτησεις υπαρχουν σε γνωσεις για να σταθει καποιος σε ενα τετοιο επαγγελμα η νομιζεις πως επειδη λεγεται ηλεκτρολογος η δουλεια του ειναι καλωδια, φωτακια και πριζοδιακοπτες?
> Αν το θεμα σου ειναι μονο τα λεφτα ανεξαρτητως απαιτησεων και προσοντων τοτε και στη ΝΑΣΑ πρεπει να παιρνουν θεοτρελα λεφτα...
> 
> btw ο τυπος που πηρε το Νεωριο θα παρει και την Ελευσινα, και ακουγεται και οτι η Cosco θα ασχοληθει με το Σκαραμαγκα, αλλα ασχετα με αυτα, η Ελλαδα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να επανελθει στις καλες εποχες της επισκευης οσο διατηρει ενα νομισμα για καταναλωτες/αγοραστες τη στιγμη που η Τουρκια και η Βουλγαρια εχουν πιο φυσιολογικα νομισματα που τα διαχειριζονται οι ιδιες.
> 
> Επειδη μαλλον τα χεις μπερδεψει, τι ακριβως ψαχνεις? (level εργασιας) για να σου πω πανω κατω που κινεισαι



Δεν ψαχνω τπτ απλα αναφερθηκα στη θεση του βοηθου δοκιμου τριτου πως τον λενε στα κρουαζιεροπλοια που παιρνει αυτα τα λεφτα αντε να ειναι Β οπως αναφερεται στο θεμα αυτο και ασχολειται με φωτισμο καμπινες κουζινες και οχι οπως ενας Β που και αυτος θα τραβαει ολο το ζορι σε ασανσερ κουζινες γεφυρα μηχανες αλλα παντα σα βοηθος του Α.
Δε λεω και δεν αναφερθηκα σε ΕΝΑ και μοναδικο ηλεκτρολογο που εχουν στα γκαζαδικα φιλε Kostamadnes! Εκει θα εχεις και πιο πολυ δουλεια και ζορια και θα παιρνεις απ οτι εχω ακουσει μιν 6500 ή και 7500 ευρωπουλα (οκ 6000€ αν αφαιρεσεις την ασφαλεια και εισαι με ξενη σημαια) φυσικά και τα αξιζεις για τους λογους που αναφερθηκες και λιγα ειναι!
Οσο εισαι υφισταμενος καποιων αλλων και οταν δουλευεις προφανως με αλλους συναδελφους ειναι διαφορετικα!
Ετσι ναι φιλε Νικο για φωτακια και πριζακια και λιγα αυτοματακια θα ειναι οι βοηθοι και καποιοι Β
Αλλωστε εκεινοι το διαλεξαν και γνωριζω φιλους που περνανε καλα σα Β σε celebrity με5500$

----------


## nick1974

> Τα καράβια (και τα αεροπλάνα) είναι κυριολεκτικά έρμαια της φύσης. Το οτι καταφέρνουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους είναι λόγω της τεχνολογίας, που έχει προκύψει μετά από πολλές ζωές που χάθηκαν, και της αποφασιστικότητας όσων δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα.
> .




και του support απ εξω, να μην ξεχασουμε και ενα πολυ σημαντικο κομματι (οχι μονο για να ευλογησουμε τα γενια μας  -και γι αυτο- αλλα κι επειδη ετσι ειναι, αφου στην τελικη απο τη δουλεια μας πολλες φορες εξαρταται η ασφαλεια των πλοιων των ανθρωπων και των φορτιων



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostasmadness

..............Δε λεω και δεν αναφερθηκα σε ΕΝΑ και μοναδικο ηλεκτρολογο που εχουν στα  γκαζαδικα φιλε Kostamadnes! Εκει θα εχεις και πιο πολυ δουλεια και ζορια  και θα παιρνεις απ οτι εχω ακουσει μιν 6500 ή και 7500 ευρωπουλα (οκ  6000€ αν αφαιρεσεις την ασφαλεια και εισαι με ξενη σημαια) φυσικά και τα  αξιζεις για τους λογους που αναφερθηκες και λιγα ειναι!.................



πεσμου ποια εταιρεια με γκαζαδικα σου δινει 6500 κ 7500 καθαρα να παω τωρα!!!!! οι περισσοτερες φιλε μου δινουν 4000 με 4500 το πολυ καθαρα βγαλε καρτες κ τα λιμανιατικα κανα ταλιρο τ μηνα σ μενει το τπτ 3500 με 4000...για αυτα που προανεφερα που τραβας στη προηγουμενη μου δημοσιευση ....καλα δεν μιλαω για εταιριες τυπου τσακου εκει καλυτερα να μην μιλησω!

----------


## koxlas

> ..............Δε λεω και δεν αναφερθηκα σε ΕΝΑ και μοναδικο ηλεκτρολογο που εχουν στα  γκαζαδικα φιλε Kostamadnes! Εκει θα εχεις και πιο πολυ δουλεια και ζορια  και θα παιρνεις απ οτι εχω ακουσει μιν 6500 ή και 7500 ευρωπουλα (οκ  6000€ αν αφαιρεσεις την ασφαλεια και εισαι με ξενη σημαια) φυσικά και τα  αξιζεις για τους λογους που αναφερθηκες και λιγα ειναι!.................
> 
> 
> 
> πεσμου ποια εταιρεια με γκαζαδικα σου δινει 6500 κ 7500 καθαρα να παω τωρα!!!!! οι περισσοτερες φιλε μου δινουν 4000 με 4500 το πολυ καθαρα βγαλε καρτες κ τα λιμανιατικα κανα ταλιρο τ μηνα σ μενει το τπτ 3500 με 4000...για αυτα που προανεφερα στη προηγουμενη μου δημοσιευση καλα δεν μιλαω για εταιριες τυπου τσακου εκει καλυτερα να μην μιλησω!!



Για ελετσον αναφερθηκε καποιος απο κει.
Δεν ηξερα πως ειστε τοσο χαμηλα τι να πω...καλυτερα να δουλευεις σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο λοιπον?

----------


## kostasmadness

φιλε μου φιλικα στο λεω καμια εταιρεια δεν δινει τα λεφτα που λες στον ηλεκτρολογο ας μην παραπληροφορουμε το κοσμο ουτε η ελετσον ουτε ο λιβανος ουτε ο τσακος ουτε ο γουλανδρης ουτε ο ονασης ουτε κανενας ελληνας εφοπλιστης!!!!καλυτερα να μην εισαι ηλεκτρολογος στα βαπορια αλλα οτιδηποτε αλλο αν ντε κ καλα θες να ανακατευτεις με θαλασσα.....!τοσο απλα χωρις να σημαινει οτι οι αλλες ειδικοτητες καλοπερνανε... για κρουαζιεροπλοια δεν μιλαω γτ δεν ξερω!!!

----------


## koxlas

> φιλε μου φιλικα στο λεω καμια εταιρεια δεν δινει τα λεφτα που λες στον ηλεκτρολογο ας μην παραπληροφορουμε το κοσμο ουτε η ελετσον ουτε ο λιβανος ουτε ο τσακος ουτε ο γουλανδρης ουτε ο ονασης ουτε κανενας ελληνας εφοπλιστης!!!!καλυτερα να μην εισαι ηλεκτρολογος στα βαπορια αλλα οτιδηποτε αλλο αν ντε κ καλα θες να ανακατευτεις με θαλασσα.....!τοσο απλα χωρις να σημαινει οτι οι αλλες ειδικοτητες καλοπερνανε... για κρουαζιεροπλοια δεν μιλαω γτ δεν ξερω!!!



Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημερωση!! Να ρωτησω μια και εισαι της δουλειας στην ακτοπλοοια πως ειναι τα πραγματα?
Ειναι δυσκολο να μπει να δουλεψη κανεις? Ή και κει ειναι χειροτερα

----------


## kostasmadness

δεν εχω ιδεα ουτε απο ποσταλια ουτε απο κρουαζιεροπλοια ας πει καποιος αλλος συναδελφος που δουλευει εκει ...προσωπικα ολα τα χρονια ημουνα σε φορτηγα κ γκαζαδικα σε αρκετες εταιριες....

----------


## nick1974

> φιλε μου φιλικα στο λεω καμια εταιρεια δεν δινει τα λεφτα που λες στον ηλεκτρολογο ας μην παραπληροφορουμε το κοσμο ουτε η ελετσον ουτε ο λιβανος ουτε ο τσακος ουτε ο γουλανδρης ουτε ο ονασης



βασικα τουλαχιστο ενας απ οσους ανεφερες μια χαρα τα δινει (και σε ξενους, δε ξερω σε Ελληνες τι δινει αλλα μπορω να μαθω) αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι το θεμα 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nepomuk

Υπαρχουν και καλα νεα απο τον Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικο κλαδο , οπως εδω :
"Μία προσφορά έγινε, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, για την απόκτηση των  ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας, σήμερα, τελευταία ημέρα υποβολής των μη  δεσμευτικών προσφορών.
Κατά τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, η εταιρεία που κατέθεσε την προσφορά  είναι η Interem, σε συνεργασία με τo επενδυτικό κεφάλαιο Blackhawk.  Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πηγές στην πρόταση περιλαμβάνονται μεταξύ άλλων  επενδύσεις ύψους 25 εκατ. ευρώ
https://www.newmoney.gr/business-sto...-eksagora-tous

Και εδω : 
*Ναυπηγεία Σύρου: 300 νέες θέσεις εργασίας και 38 πλοία σε 8 μήνες*Στα ναυπηγεία της Σύρου βρέθηκε το περασμένο Σάββατο 8 Δεκεμβρίου  2018 ο Θανάσης Μαρτίνος ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους, παγκοσμίως, Έλληνες  πλοιοκτήτες παγκοσμίως.
 Πιο συγκεκριμένα, παραλαμβάνει μέσα στην εβδομάδα το «ΑΘΗΝΑ Μ» που έχει το όνομα ......
https://www.newmoney.gr/palmos-oikon...oia-se-8-mines

Οσο για το Περαμα , τις απεργιες και τους συνδικαλιστες : Βετερανος παλαιμαχος εμπειροτεχνης μαστορας "διαννοια"  ,που επισκευαζε για δεκαετιες τον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικο
εξοπλισμο Ναυπηγειου (εικαζω χωρις να γνωριζει τον νομο του Ohm) σε μια συντομη συζητηση που ειχαμε πριν κατι μηνες ,πηγε ο λογος στο Περαμα και πως παει ..
Ετυχε και ειχα διαβει τα στενα πριν λιγες μερες (οχι για καφε με τον μουστακια) , κατι ειδα να κινειται  και μου απαντα  μπα  ...  φυτοζωει  με επισκευες γιοτ  κτλπ .
Ως μια απο τις βασικες αιτιες ανεφερε στα γρηγορα , τις απεργιες , τους εργατοπατερες που μαραζωσαν το περαμα  και οχι βεβαια τα τελευταια χρονια .
Οι πρεσβυτεροι τα θυμουνται καλυτερα  οπως  την Πατρα , οπου εκλεισαν ενα σωρο εργοστασια  διοτι υπηρχε εναντιωση στις κατα περιπτωση και
κατ αναγκην ομαδικες απολυσεις  κτλπ . η ολοι η κανεις   εργαζομενος .  
Τεσπα ο τροχος γυρισε , θα παμε καλυτερα  και ιδιαιτερα οι παραγωγικοι κλαδοι , αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## nick1974

> Οσο για το Περαμα , τις απεργιες και τους συνδικαλιστες : Βετερανος παλαιμαχος εμπειροτεχνης μαστορας "διαννοια"  ,που επισκευαζε για δεκαετιες τον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικο
> εξοπλισμο Ναυπηγειου *(εικαζω χωρις να γνωριζει τον νομο του Ohm)* σε μια συντομη συζητηση που ειχαμε πριν κατι μηνες ,πηγε ο λογος στο Περαμα και πως παει ..
> Ετυχε και ειχα διαβει τα στενα πριν λιγες μερες (οχι για καφε με τον μουστακια) , κατι ειδα να κινειται  και μου απαντα  μπα  ...  φυτοζωει  με επισκευες γιοτ  κτλπ .
> Ως μια απο τις βασικες αιτιες ανεφερε στα γρηγορα , τις απεργιες , τους εργατοπατερες που μαραζωσαν το περαμα  και οχι βεβαια τα τελευταια χρονια .




δηλαδη υποτειθεται δουλευει ως ηλεκτρολογος και θεωρεις οτι οι γνωσεις του πανω στο αντικειμενο του ειναι για τον π... αλλα δεχεσαι ως αλαθητες τις αποψεις του ως οικονομολογου (που υποτειθεται πως ειναι το δικο σου αντικειμενο) και ως κοινωνιολογου... (που δεν ειναι ουτε δικο σου ουτε δικο του αντικειμενο)
...ρε φιλε... ...οταν ησουν μικρος επεσες σε κανενα βαρελι με τσιπουρο?

----------


## antonisfa

> δηλαδη υποτειθεται δουλευει ως ηλεκτρολογος και θεωρεις οτι οι γνωσεις του πανω στο αντικειμενο του ειναι για τον π... αλλα δεχεσαι ως αλαθητες τις αποψεις του ως οικονομολογου (που υποτειθεται πως ειναι το δικο σου αντικειμενο) και ως κοινωνιολογου... (που δεν ειναι ουτε δικο σου ουτε δικο του αντικειμενο)
> ...ρε φιλε... ...οταν ησουν μικρος επεσες σε κανενα βαρελι με τσιπουρο?



 :Closedeyes: ....................... :Wink: .................... :Laugh: ................ :Tongue:

----------


## antonisfa

> Δεν ψαχνω τπτ απλα αναφερθηκα στη θεση του βοηθου δοκιμου τριτου πως τον λενε στα κρουαζιεροπλοια που παιρνει αυτα τα λεφτα αντε να ειναι Β οπως αναφερεται στο θεμα αυτο και ασχολειται με φωτισμο καμπινες κουζινες και οχι οπως ενας Β που και αυτος θα τραβαει ολο το ζορι σε ασανσερ κουζινες γεφυρα μηχανες αλλα παντα σα βοηθος του Α.
> Δε λεω και δεν αναφερθηκα σε ΕΝΑ και μοναδικο ηλεκτρολογο που εχουν στα γκαζαδικα φιλε Kostamadnes! Εκει θα εχεις και πιο πολυ δουλεια και ζορια και θα παιρνεις απ οτι εχω ακουσει μιν 6500 ή και 7500 ευρωπουλα (οκ 6000€ αν αφαιρεσεις την ασφαλεια και εισαι με ξενη σημαια) φυσικά και τα αξιζεις για τους λογους που αναφερθηκες και λιγα ειναι!
> Οσο εισαι υφισταμενος καποιων αλλων και οταν δουλευεις προφανως με αλλους συναδελφους ειναι διαφορετικα!
> Ετσι ναι φιλε Νικο για φωτακια και πριζακια και λιγα αυτοματακια θα ειναι οι βοηθοι και καποιοι Β
> Αλλωστε εκεινοι το διαλεξαν και γνωριζω φιλους που περνανε καλα σα Β σε celebrity με5500$



Δεν απέχουν και πολύ απ την πραγματικότητα αυτά που αναφέρεις με μόνη ένσταση τα χρήματα του βοηθού που περιορίζονται σε 3000 ντόλαρς και 2500€  και στο ότι οι Β ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν δίπλωμα Ηλεκτρολόγου Εμπορικού Ναυτικού τουλάχιστον στις τελευταίες 2 εταιρείες που δούλεψα.
Και το ίδιο ισχύει για τους επερχόμενους Φιλιπινέζους  εκτοπίζοντας όλο και περισσότερο τους Έλληνες ηλεκτρολόγους δημιουργώντας ισχυρές Clan, όπως λένε και οι πιτσιρικάδες στα παιχνίδια που παίζουν, κλίκες δηλαδή ισχυρές που ανεβαίνουν σιωπηλά μεσ στο χρόνο.

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω παντως εχω γνωστους δοκιμους μηχανικους που μπαρκαρουν για 800€.
πως απο τα 800 φτανεις στα 5500$ ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια.

----------


## nick1974

> Εγω παντως εχω γνωστους δοκιμους μηχανικους που μπαρκαρουν για 800€.
> πως απο τα 800 φτανεις στα 5500$ ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια.



οπου σε ποιασουν ειναι, η οπου τους ποιασεις, αλλα 5500 κανενας δεν εδωσε σε δοκιμο ποτε

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pstratos

Σαν να λές οτι ο μούτσος ξεκίνησε με 800 (λογικό) και ο captain παίρνει πχ 5500.  Το πως ο μούτσος θα γίνει captain είναι το ζουμί

----------


## nick1974

> Σαν να λές οτι ο μούτσος ξεκίνησε με 800 (λογικό) και ο captain παίρνει πχ 5500.  Το πως ο μούτσος θα γίνει captain είναι το ζουμί



ολα λαθος
ο μουτσος (ο OS ειναι η ο AB? η λεξη "μουτσος" δε χρησιμοποιειται στα πλοια -ισως να ειναι απο καικια η απο την "αρχαια" ναυτικη αργκο- και δε ξερω τι σημαινει... ας υποθεσουμε ο AB) παιρνει γυρω στα 2500.
Ο captain γυρω στα 12-13Κ 
Ο μουτσος (οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο) δε γινεται ΠΟΤΕ captain,  (εκτος κι αν παει σχολη και αλλαξει ειδικοτητα ), δεν ειμαστε στην εποχη του Καββαδια, ουτε του Μαυρογεννη του πειρατη   :Tongue2:

----------


## nepomuk

Μουτσος νομιζω απο το ιταλικο Mozzo (Μότζο) , ναυτοπαις ,τζόβενο .
μπορει να γινει τα παντα , καμαρωτος , λοστρομος ,αντλιωρος ,καραβοκυρης...
Κανενας δεν γεννηθηκε Καπετανιος , το αγωι ξυπναει τον αγωγιατη.
Το ταξιδι εχει σημασια.

----------


## vasilllis

Σχήμα λόγου είναι όλα. Ούτε ο μούτσος γίνεται καπετάνιος,ούτε το άγωι σε κάνει καπετάνιο.
Εγώ απλά το ανέφερα γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο ένας μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας άνθρωπος να πάει στην θάλασσα για 600€.

----------


## tsimpidas

ο Ξάδερφος μου ειναι καπετάνιος,,,, ολο το υπολυπο πλήρωμα ειναι φιλιπινεζοι και δεν εχει κάποιον να πει δυο κουβέντες στα ελληνικά.


τα λευτα ειναι καλά, οταν πάντα προκειτε για ατλαντικό-ειρηνικό ομως σπάνια παίρνουν ελληνες πια.

----------


## 7akis

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν παίρνει τα ίδια λεφτά με τον ανθυποπλοίαρχο?

----------


## antonisfa

> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν παίρνει τα ίδια λεφτά με τον ανθυποπλοίαρχο?



Τώρα αυτό από που προκύπτει?

Σε κρουαζιερόπλοια φτάνει να παίρνει βαθμό και χρήματα όσα και ο πρωτοδεύτερος αν είναι προιστάμενος ή όσα και ο 2ος μηχανικός αν είναι Α.
Σε φορτηγά γκαζάδικα περίπου σε βαθμό του 2ου μηχανικού.
Στην ακτοπλοοία χάλια και οι δυο δεν ξεπερνουν τα 4Κ

----------


## antonisfa

> ο Ξάδερφος μου ειναι καπετάνιος,,,, ολο το υπολυπο πλήρωμα ειναι φιλιπινεζοι και δεν εχει κάποιον να πει δυο κουβέντες στα ελληνικά.



Τώρα μαθαίνουν κι αυτοί Ελληνικά. Εδώ οι Κουβανοί μάθανε πριν από 4 χρόνια και τους πήρανε να δουλέψουν στο καράβι ολόκληρη μπάντα και όχι μόνο 
Και που είναι το θέμα ? Άλλοι δεν θέλουν να βλέπουν Έλληνες στα μάτια τους και ας ακούγεται παράξενο
Δεν έχουμε παντού καλή φήμη..........

----------


## pstratos

> ολα λαθος
> ο μουτσος (ο OS ειναι η ο AB? η λεξη "μουτσος" δε χρησιμοποιειται στα πλοια -ισως να ειναι απο καικια η απο την "αρχαια" ναυτικη αργκο- και δε ξερω τι σημαινει... ας υποθεσουμε ο AB) παιρνει γυρω στα 2500.
> Ο captain γυρω στα 12-13Κ 
> Ο μουτσος (οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο) δε γινεται ΠΟΤΕ captain,  (εκτος κι αν παει σχολη και αλλαξει ειδικοτητα ), δεν ειμαστε στην εποχη του Καββαδια, ουτε του Μαυρογεννη του πειρατη



Ν


Ναι βρε, δεν το έλεγα κυριολεκτικά!  Το είπα σε αναφοα τον αριθμών που αναφερθηκαν από τα 800 του δόκιμου/πρωτόμπαρκου/μαιμου μέχρι τα 5ή10 χιλιάρικα του πλοιάρχου ή καπετάνιου. Ενωώντας οτι ο καθενας λέει οτι κάτι άκουσε ο γνωστός του, οτι η θάλλασσα έχει τρελό χρήμα, αλλά κανείς δε λέει πόσο μακρής είναι ο δρόμος μέχρι την κορυφη

----------


## nick1974

> Ν
> 
> 
> Ναι βρε, δεν το έλεγα κυριολεκτικά!  Το είπα σε αναφοα τον αριθμών που αναφερθηκαν από τα 800 του δόκιμου/πρωτόμπαρκου/μαιμου μέχρι τα 5ή10 χιλιάρικα του πλοιάρχου ή καπετάνιου. Ενωώντας οτι ο καθενας λέει οτι κάτι άκουσε ο γνωστός του, οτι η θάλλασσα έχει τρελό χρήμα, αλλά κανείς δε λέει πόσο μακρής είναι ο δρόμος μέχρι την κορυφη



Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν ειναι πως ΣΕ ΟΛΑ τα επαγγελματα μπορεις να φτασεις να βγαζεις τα 5 και τα 10κ και παρα πολυ περισσοτερα, ακομα κι αν πουλας σουβλακια, το θεμα ειναι ακριβως το τι πρεπει να επενδυσεις για να φτασεις να μπορεις να βγαζεις ενα καλο ποσο.
Τα χρηματα της θαλασσας ΔΕΝ ειναι περισσοτερα απο αυτα της στεριας (αναλογικα), απλα το ποσοστο ποιοτητας ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο αναγκαστικα.
Πχ ενας ηλεκτρονικος που δουλευει στο γερμανο "φτιαχνοντας" κινητα, δε θα επαιρνε περισσοτερα αν δουλευε στη θαλασσα γιατι απλα ΔΕΝ υπαρχει θεση γι αυτον. Θα επρεπε να εξελιχθει ωστε να μαθει ολη τη θεωρια των ηλεκτρονικων ωστε να σταθει φτιαχνοντας πραγματα που απαιτουνται στη θαλασσα, αλλα με αυτες τις γνωσεις και στη στερια μια χαρα θα τα πηγαινε οικονομικα.
Η θαλασσα δε σου χαριζει λεφτα, απλα σε ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΙ να εξελιχθεις, γιατι ως φελος θα ησουν επικινδυνος, κατι που δεν ισχυει στη στερια.

----------


## antonisfa

> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινουν ειναι πως ΣΕ ΟΛΑ τα επαγγελματα μπορεις να φτασεις να βγαζεις τα 5 και τα 10κ και παρα πολυ περισσοτερα, ακομα κι αν πουλας σουβλακια, το θεμα ειναι ακριβως το τι πρεπει να επενδυσεις για να φτασεις να μπορεις να βγαζεις ενα καλο ποσο.
> Τα χρηματα της θαλασσας ΔΕΝ ειναι περισσοτερα απο αυτα της στεριας (αναλογικα), απλα το ποσοστο ποιοτητας ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο αναγκαστικα.
> Πχ ενας ηλεκτρονικος που δουλευει στο γερμανο "φτιαχνοντας" κινητα, δε θα επαιρνε περισσοτερα αν δουλευε στη θαλασσα γιατι απλα ΔΕΝ υπαρχει θεση γι αυτον. Θα επρεπε να εξελιχθει ωστε να μαθει ολη τη θεωρια των ηλεκτρονικων ωστε να σταθει φτιαχνοντας πραγματα που απαιτουνται στη θαλασσα, αλλα με αυτες τις γνωσεις και στη στερια μια χαρα θα τα πηγαινε οικονομικα.
> Η θαλασσα δε σου χαριζει λεφτα, απλα σε ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΙ να εξελιχθεις, γιατι ως φελος θα ησουν επικινδυνος, κατι που δεν ισχυει στη στερια.



Νίκο και οι "φελοί" είναι χρήσιμοι βοηθούν στο να παραμείνει αβύθιστο το καράβι :Laugh:

----------


## koxlas

> Νίκο και οι "φελοί" είναι χρήσιμοι βοηθούν στο να παραμείνει αβύθιστο το καράβι



Ναι αλλα και επικινδυνοι παραλληλα

----------


## koxlas

Παιδες εβαλα μπροστα για φυλλαδια σωστικα και αλλα καλουδια  :Smile:  για να δουμε σα βοηθος σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο θελω να ξεκινησω και εχει ο θεος :Rolleyes: 
Αν γνωριζει κανεις καμια ακρη ας στειλει μηνυμα μηπως και γλυτωσουμε χρονο 
Εχω ενα φοβο :Huh:  μονο για το μονος στο αγνωστο τιποτα αλλο

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Ο ναυτικός και συγκεκριμένα ο ηλεκτρολόγος φαίνεται ότι παίρνει πολλά άλλα στην ουσία δεν παίρνει. Ο λόγος είναι απλός πληρώνεται 24 ώρες το 24ωρο ενώ ο στεριανος πόσες ώρες δουλεύει;;; Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Παιδες εβαλα μπροστα για φυλλαδια σωστικα και αλλα καλουδια  για να δουμε σα βοηθος σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο θελω να ξεκινησω και εχει ο θεος
> Αν γνωριζει κανεις καμια ακρη ας στειλει μηνυμα μηπως και γλυτωσουμε χρονο 
> Εχω ενα φοβο μονο για το μονος στο αγνωστο τιποτα αλλο



Μόνος δε θα είσαι εκεί που θέλεις να πας

----------


## Xarry

Και στη θαλασσα υπαρχει ωραριο και υπερωρια. Αν τηρειται ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## antonisfa

> Και στη θαλασσα υπαρχει ωραριο και υπερωρια. Αν τηρειται ειναι αλλο θεμα.



Μπορεί να υπάρχει ωράριο αλλά είσαι 24ωρο stand by εμπλοκή.

----------


## VasilisVas

Καλημερα σας. Βρισκομαι στη διαδικασια εκδοσης ναυτικου φυλλαδιου και μετα απο σχετικες αναζητησεις επεσα πανω σε αυτο το topic, διαβαζοντας ολα τα παραπανω ποστ δε μου λυθηκε ομως η απορια. Με απολυτηριο επαλ, εσωτερικων ηλεκτρικων εγκαταστασεων, μπορω να μπαρκαρω ως βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου η ως δοκιμος, ωστε να κανω 2 6μηνα και να γραφτω μετα στην ΑΕΝ στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων;

----------


## nepomuk

> Καλημερα σας. Βρισκομαι στη διαδικασια εκδοσης ναυτικου φυλλαδιου και μετα απο σχετικες αναζητησεις επεσα πανω σε αυτο το topic, διαβαζοντας ολα τα παραπανω ποστ δε μου λυθηκε ομως η απορια. Με απολυτηριο επαλ, εσωτερικων ηλεκτρικων εγκαταστασεων, μπορω να μπαρκαρω ως βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου η ως δοκιμος, ωστε να κανω 2 6μηνα και να γραφτω μετα στην ΑΕΝ στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων;



 
Εδω κοιταξες;  
*Δικαιολογητικά - προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής στο Ειδικό Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Ε.Ν. της ΑΕΝ/Ασπροπύργου*http://www.hcg.gr/node/13641

----------


## VasilisVas

> Εδω κοιταξες;  
> *Δικαιολογητικά - προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής στο Ειδικό Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Ε.Ν. της ΑΕΝ/Ασπροπύργου*http://www.hcg.gr/node/13641



Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, ναι το εχω ηδη διαβασει, το ερωτημα μου ειναι πιο πολυ πρακτικο μαλλον και στεκεται στο κατα ποσο υπαρχουν εταιριες, που προσλαμβανουν ηλεκτρολογους, βοηθους η δοκιμους που δεν ειναι απο ΤΕΙ;

----------


## gepal

Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι αιτήσεις για να σου λυθεί η απορία. Θεωρητικά σε επιβατηγά πλοία,με λίγη βοηθεια, θα βρεις. Πάντως από ΕΠΑΛ για να γίνεις ηλ/γος εμπορικού ναυτικού χρειάζεσαι 3 χρόνια πλεύσιμα.

----------


## antonisfa

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, ναι το εχω ηδη διαβασει, το ερωτημα μου ειναι πιο πολυ πρακτικο μαλλον και στεκεται στο κατα ποσο υπαρχουν εταιριες, που προσλαμβανουν ηλεκτρολογους, βοηθους η δοκιμους που δεν ειναι απο ΤΕΙ;



Η παρακάτω πάντα έχει έλλειψη από βοηθούς, κάνε μια φόρμα όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος.
Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος (από όλα) στείλε μου π.μ.
https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/careers

----------


## VasilisVas

> Η παρακάτω πάντα έχει έλλειψη από βοηθούς, κάνε μια φόρμα όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος.
> Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος (από όλα) στείλε μου π.μ.
> https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/careers



Ευχαριστω πολυ για το λινκ. Το φυλλαδιο θα το χω στα χερια μου περιπου σ'ενα μηνα απο τωρα και στη συνεχεια παω να κανω τα RoRo. Θα χρειαστω κατι αλλο περα απ' αυτα;

----------


## antonisfa

Διαβατηριο και ισως και visa Αμερικης

----------


## antonisfa

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται κάντε εγγραφή στο παρακάτω ώστε να δέχεστε ειδοποιήσεις για δουλειές αυτού του είδους
https://maritime-union.com/jobs/full...mpaign=E_jan19

----------


## VasilisVas

Antonisfa, σας εχω στειλει π.μ

----------


## Stevakos

Μετα απο 6 μηνες σαν δοκιμος ηλεκτρολογος σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη με γκαζαδικα (μεταξυ αλλων), μπορω να πω πως ειναι μια πολυ καλη αρχη για εναν νεο που βγαινει απο την σχολη και θελει να παρει πολλες γνωσεις πανω στο αντικειμενο του.Το καραβι ειναι ενα μεγαλο σχολειο, ετσι το εβλεπα εγω τουλαχιστον.
Χρειαζεται ομως υπομονη και γερο στομαχι, σιγουρα δεν ειναι ευκολη δουλεια και τα λεφτα δεν τα χαριζουν.

----------

antonisfa (20-04-19), 

mikemtb (20-04-19)

----------


## Νικόλας π

Καλησπέρα... Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρολόγος στον οαεδ τι πρέπει να κάνω κ τι χρειάζεται για να μπω σε καράβι..?

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα... Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρολόγος στον οαεδ τι πρέπει να κάνω κ τι χρειάζεται για να μπω σε καράβι..?



Συνονοματε δεν ξερω αν εχεις κι αλλες σπουδες η εμπειρια, εστω και σε αλλο παρεμφερη τεχνικο τομεα, αλλα αν η μονη επαφη που εχεις ειναι μια σχολη οαεδ τι ακριβως υποτειθεται πως πιστευεις οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις σε ενα καραβι? (εκτος αν εννωεις αλλη θεση κι οχι ηλεκτρολογου).
Αυτες οι σχολες ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ light, δε βγαζουν ουτε καν απλη βιομηχανια ποσο μαλλον marine. Το δε πτυχιο σου φανταζομαι ειναι για κατι σε ηλεκτρολογου εγκαταστασεων η αντε στην καλυτερη τιποτα αυτοκινητων.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει η θαλασσα πρεπει να ψαχτεις για ΠΟΛΥ πιο σοβαρες σπουδες (εκτος αν εχεις κανα μεσο να μπεις σε κανενα ποσταλακι που εχει μπολικους ηλεκτρολογους σα βοηθος και να δεις πως θα συνεχισεις)
Βεβαια για να σε ενδιαφερει πρεπει τουλαχιστο να εχεις εστω μια μικρη εικονα του τι ακριβως ειναι το επαγγελμα που λες οτι σε ενδιαφερει και ποιες ειναι οι απαιτησεις και στην τελικη τι περιπου πρεπει να κανεις εκει μεσα (γιατι απο το μυνημα ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν εχεις ψαξει απολυτως τιποτα σχετικο).
Btw ετσι για να σου δωσω μια εικονα, ο ηλεκτρολογος στο πλοιο πρεπει απαραιτητα να γνωριζει απο: παραγωγη ρευματος/γεννητριες, μοτερ, αντλιες, ηλεκτρονικους, ηλεκτροπνευματικους και ηλεκτρουδραυλικους αυτοματισμους (νταξει, δε χρειαζεται να εισαι προγραμματιστης αλλα να μπορεις να κανεις 2-3 βασικους ελεγχους), συστηματα αυτοματου ελεγχου,  κι απο κει και περα αναλογα το πλοιο θα πρεπει να χει και τις αναλογες εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις (πχ κρενια για τα bulk, ψυγεια για τα κοντεινεραδικα, και καμια χιλιαδα συστηματα που δε μπαινω στον κοπο να αναλυσω για τα τανκερ και τα αεραδικα).
Οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτα δεν μαθαινονται σε τετοιες σχολες. (Φανταζομαι δε χρειαζεται να συμπληρωσω πως θεωρειται αυτονοητη η γνωση Αγγλικων)
Αυτα δε στα ειπα για να σε αποθαρρυνω -το να υποχρεωθεις να γινεις σοβαρος επαγγελματιας εξ αλλου δεν ειναι νομιζω κατι κακο η κατι αποτρεπτικο-, ισα ισα αν πραγματικα σε ενδιαφερει και αν εισαι νεος φυσικα και μπορεις να προχωρησεις σε πιο σοβαρες σπουδες, αλλα για να παρεις μια εικονα του τι παιζει για να πλησιασεις τετοιους χωρους

----------


## antonisfa

> Συνονοματε δεν ξερω αν εχεις κι αλλες σπουδες η εμπειρια, αλλα αν η μονη επαφη που εχεις ειναι μια σχολη οαεδ τι ακριβως υποτειθεται πως πιστευεις οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις σε ενα καραβι? (εκτος αν εννωεις αλλη θεση κι οχι ηλεκτρολογου).
> Αυτες οι σχολες ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ light, δε βγαζουν ουτε καν απλη βιομηχανια ποσο μαλλον marine. Το δε πτυχιο σου φανταζομαι ειναι για κατι σε ηλεκτρολογου εγκαταστασεων η αντε τιποτα αυτοκινητων.
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει η θαλασσα πρεπει να ψαχτεις για ΠΟΛΥ πιο σοβαρες σπουδες (εκτος αν εχεις κανα μεσο να μπεις σε κανενα ποσταλακι που εχει μπολικους ηλεκτρολογους σα βοηθος και να δεις πως θα συνεχισεις)
> Βεβαια για να σε ενδιαφερει πρεπει τουλαχιστο να εχεις εστω μια μικρη εικονα του τι ακριβως ειναι το επαγγελμα που λες οτι σε ενδιαφερει και ποιες ειναι οι απαιτησεις και στην τελικη τι περιπου πρεπει να κανεις εκει μεσα (γιατι απο το μυνημα ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν εχεις ψαξει απολυτως τιποτα σχετικο).
> Btw ετσι για να σου δωσω μια εικονα, ο ηλεκτρολογος στο πλοιο πρεπει απαραιτητα να γνωριζει απο: παραγωγη ρευματος/γεννητριες, μοτερ, αντλιες, ηλεκτρονικους, ηλεκτροπνευματικους και ηλεκτρουδραυλικους αυτοματισμους (νταξει, δε χρειαζεται να εισαι προγραμματιστης αλλα να μπορεις να κανεις 2-3 βασικους ελεγχους), συστηματα αυτοματου ελεγχου,  κι απο κει και περα αναλογα το πλοιο θα πρεπει να χει και τις αναλογες εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις (πχ κρενια για τα bulk, ψυγεια για τα κοντεινεραδικα, και καμια χιλιαδα συστηματα που δε μπαινω στον κοπο να αναλυσω για τα τανκερ και τα αεραδικα).
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτα δεν μαθαινονται σε τετοιες σχολες. (Φανταζομαι δε χρειαζεται να συμπληρωσω πως θεωρειται αυτονοητη η γνωση Αγγλικων)
> Αυτα δε στα ειπα για να σε αποθαρρυνω -το να υποχρεωθεις να γινεις σοβαρος επαγγελματιας εξ αλλου δεν ειναι νομιζω κατι κακο η κατι αποτρεπτικο-, ισα ισα αν πραγματικα σε ενδιαφερει και αν εισαι νεος φυσικα και μπορεις να προχωρησεις σε πιο σοβαρες σπουδες, αλλα για να παρεις μια εικονα του τι παιζει για να πλησιασεις τετοιους χωρους



Νίκο πάει... το απογοήτευσες το παιδί! :Laugh: .....! :Tongue2: 
Καλύτερα να απευθυνθεί στο σωματείο Ηλεκτρολόγων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Κολοκοτρώνη 132  τηλ. 2104181995 στην Τερψιθέα στον Πειραιά και ας μιλήσει εκεί με κάποιον υπεύθυνο να ενημερωθεί για τα νεώτερα

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλησπέρα... Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρολόγος στον οαεδ τι πρέπει να κάνω κ τι χρειάζεται για να μπω σε καράβι..?



Σου συνιστώ επίσης να διαβάσεις αυτό το θέμα καλά και με προσοχή.
Εδώ είμαστε για οποιαδήποτε απορία σου
Για βοηθός σε κρουαζιερόπλοια μπορείς να δουλέψεις αρκεί να μαζέψεις τα βασικά "τυπικά χαρτιά" που απαιτούνται

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο πάει... το απογοήτευσες το παιδί!.....!



καλα εσυ ησουν κολοφαρδος και κολοβισμα  :Lol:   :Tongue2: 
Του ειπα ρε συ κι αυτη την περιπτωση για βοηθος σε ποσταλι, δεν απογοητευσα κανενα, αλλα αν τον ενδιαφερει να γινει ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου ...ε, θελει αλλου ειδους σοβαροτητα
btw εγω μιλαω παντα με τη νοοτροπια των ποντοπορων. (δε ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο, αλλα οσες φορες ασχοληθηκα με επιβατηκα και τις κολοεταιριες που τα χουν ειχα μια κακοτυχια στην τσεπη, οποτε μακρυα απ αυτα τα πραματα... δεν αποκλειεται βεβαια να ηταν απλα τυχαιο, αλλα καλου κακου εχω βαλει ενα μεγαλο Χ οποτε εκεινο το χωρο δεν τον ξερω)

----------


## antonisfa

> καλα εσυ ησουν κολοφαρδος και κολοβισμα  
> Του ειπα ρε συ κι αυτη την περιπτωση για βοηθος σε ποσταλι, δεν απογοητευσα κανενα, αλλα αν τον ενδιαφερει να γινει ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου ...ε, θελει αλλου ειδους σοβαροτητα
> btw εγω μιλαω παντα με τη νοοτροπια των ποντοπορων. (δε ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο, αλλα οσες φορες ασχοληθηκα με επιβατηκα και τις κολοεταιριες που τα χουν ειχα μια κακοτυχια στην τσεπη, οποτε μακρυα απ αυτα τα πραματα... δεν αποκλειεται βεβαια να ηταν απλα τυχαιο, αλλα καλου κακου εχω βαλει ενα μεγαλο Χ οποτε εκεινο το χωρο δεν τον ξερω)



Τυχερός ήμουν ναι γιατί βρήκα να ταξιδέψω και σε 1.5 χρόνο να πάρω και το 2ο δίπλωμα αλλά την έφαγα τη θάλασσα ως βοηθός μα πέρασα και καλά !
Για τα ποντοπόρα δεν ξέρω δεν έχω εμπειρία φαντάζομαι θα είναι μια light κατάσταση τουλάχιστον για μένα και για το τρέξιμο που έχω φάει σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Το μόνο που θα δυσκολευόμουν είναι οι βδομάδες εν πλω έως ότου να πιάσουμε λιμάνι πως περνάνε?? χαχαχα άστο να μου λείπει καλύτερα.
Μονάχα τα νέα μέρη που γνωρίζεις αυτό είναι απ τα καλά, γίνεσαι αυτό που λέει και η κόρη μου πολυκοσμικός. Ξεπερνάς ακόμα και τυχόν  στοιχεία "ρατσισμού" που ίσως κρύβεις ενδόμηχα  και πολλά άλλα! :Laugh:

----------


## nick1974

> Για τα ποντοπόρα δεν ξέρω δεν έχω εμπειρία φαντάζομαι θα είναι μια light κατάσταση τουλάχιστον για μένα και για το τρέξιμο που έχω φάει σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.




 :Lol: 

εχμμμμ.... εκει εισαι εσυ και το βαπορι, δεν εχεις ουτε προισταμενους ουτε υφισταμενους Α, Β, C, ουτε ηλεκτρονικους ουτε τιποτα. 
Εσυ εισαι και ο ηλεκτρολογος (ο ενας και μοναδικος) ο ηλεκτρονικος, ο αυτοματιστης τα παντα ολα, και το μονο support που εχεις ειναι συμβουλευτικο απ εξω, αλλα για να το χεις πρεπει να μπορεις να δωσεις πληρη εικονα.
Σε ΠΟΛΥ βαριες περιπτωσεις αντε να παρεις κανα καθαριστη για βοηθο για λιγη ωρα (ο πρωτος θα σου δωσει βεβαια τον πιο βλακα που δε θα μπορεις να συννενοηθεις μαζι του γιατι τα Αγγλικα του θα ειναι με μογγολικη προφορα) εκει δεν εχουμε εκατονταδες και χιλιαδες ανθρωπους για πληρωμα.
Επιμενεις ακομα?

----------


## Νικόλας π

Γειά σας εχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρολόγος στον οαεδ θέλω να μπω σε καράβι κ θέλω να μάθω αν γίνεται κ τι χρειάζεται..

----------


## antonisfa

> εχμμμμ.... εκει εισαι εσυ και το βαπορι, δεν εχεις ουτε προισταμενους ουτε υφισταμενους Α, Β, C, ουτε ηλεκτρονικους ουτε τιποτα. 
> Εσυ εισαι και ο ηλεκτρολογος (ο ενας και μοναδικος) ο ηλεκτρονικος, ο αυτοματιστης τα παντα ολα, και το μονο support που εχεις ειναι συμβουλευτικο απ εξω, αλλα για να το χεις πρεπει να μπορεις να δωσεις πληρη εικονα.
> Σε ΠΟΛΥ βαριες περιπτωσεις αντε να παρεις κανα καθαριστη για βοηθο για λιγη ωρα (ο πρωτος θα σου δωσει βεβαια τον πιο βλακα που δε θα μπορεις να συννενοηθεις μαζι του γιατι τα Αγγλικα του θα ειναι με μογγολικη προφορα) εκει δεν εχουμε εκατονταδες και χιλιαδες ανθρωπους για πληρωμα.
> Επιμενεις ακομα?



Ναι !! Θα το έκανα το εγχείρημα ακόμα και τώρα....θα φάω και τα σίδερα :Head: 
Έχω ένα φίλο απ τα παιδικά μας χρόνια Πρώτος είναι σε κρενάδικα κατεβαίνει στις 8 το πρωι και ανεβαίνει στις 5 απ το μηχ/σιο εκτος και ανοιξουν κύλινδρο  :Laugh:

----------


## nick1974

> Ναι !! Θα το έκανα το εγχείρημα ακόμα και τώρα....θα φάω και τα σίδερα



καντο  :Tongue2:  αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο "κοσμικο περιβαλλον"
btw δεν ειπες στο φιλο ποιες ειναι οι δικες σου σπουδες κι αφησες να φαινομαι εγω ο κακος  :Tongue2:  (η απαντηση μου μοιραστηκε και στ αλλο μυνημα που το ανεφερες )

----------


## antonisfa

> καντο  αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο "κοσμικο περιβαλλον"
> btw δεν ειπες στο φιλο ποιες ειναι οι δικες σου σπουδες κι αφησες να φαινομαι εγω ο κακος  (η απαντηση μου μοιραστηκε και στ αλλο μυνημα που το ανεφερες )



Μη σε απασχολεί θα βρει και αυτός το δρόμο του...όσο για σένα όχι δεν είσαι ο κακός είσαι λιγάκι "αυθόρμητος" χαχαχα btw καλή συνέχεια και καλό βράδυ

----------


## nick1974

> Γειά σας εχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρολόγος στον οαεδ θέλω να μπω σε καράβι κ θέλω να μάθω αν γίνεται κ τι χρειάζεται..



βρε Νικολα προς τι η επαναληψη του μυνηματος? 
Τοσες απαντησεις δε σ αρεσαν?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (08-05-19)

----------


## hisui

Τήν καλησπέρα μου στα παιδιά.
Αφού είδα και απόειδα στην στεριά είπα και εγώ να ασχολιθώ με τη ναυτιλία.Τα χαρτιά υπάρχουνε όλα (πτυχείο ηλεκτρολόγου-ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικου από πανεπιστήμιο εξωτερικού , ναυτικό φυλλάδιο κλπ κλπ γιατί τα τελευτέα 2 χρόνια ανεβοκατέβαινα σε καράβια αλλά όχι σαν πλήρωμα ) οπότε την ζωή οπότε λίγο πάνω κάτω του πληρώματος την έχω δει και την έχω συζητήσει εν πλώ και με τους μηχανικούς και τους ηλεκτρολόγους και τους ΑΒ/OS.

Οπότε ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω για ετερία να κάνω το εκπαιδευτικό μου.Εδώ είναι που έπεσα σε αδιέξοδο,όλλες οι ποντοπόρες ναυτιλίακες που πήγα (φορτηγά/τανκερ/γκαζάδικα) μου είπανε δεν πέρνουν για εκπαίδευση , πέρνουν μόνο έτοιμους , σε 2 ακτοπλοοικές που πήγα ναι μεν με αφήσανε να κάνω αίτηση αλα δεν τους είδα και τόσο θετικούς επί του θέματος.

Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν έχω κοιτάξει?Έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα και σε αυτόν τον τομέα τόσο δύσκολα για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος στη φάση να χρειάζεσε μέσον?

----------


## thomasgree

> Τήν καλησπέρα μου στα παιδιά.
> Αφού είδα και απόειδα στην στεριά είπα και εγώ να ασχολιθώ με τη ναυτιλία.Τα χαρτιά υπάρχουνε όλα (πτυχείο ηλεκτρολόγου-ηλεκτρονικού μηχανικου από πανεπιστήμιο εξωτερικού , ναυτικό φυλλάδιο κλπ κλπ γιατί τα τελευτέα 2 χρόνια ανεβοκατέβαινα σε καράβια αλλά όχι σαν πλήρωμα ) οπότε την ζωή οπότε λίγο πάνω κάτω του πληρώματος την έχω δει και την έχω συζητήσει εν πλώ και με τους μηχανικούς και τους ηλεκτρολόγους και τους ΑΒ/OS.
> 
> Οπότε ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω για ετερία να κάνω το εκπαιδευτικό μου.Εδώ είναι που έπεσα σε αδιέξοδο,όλλες οι ποντοπόρες ναυτιλίακες που πήγα (φορτηγά/τανκερ/γκαζάδικα) μου είπανε δεν πέρνουν για εκπαίδευση , πέρνουν μόνο έτοιμους , σε 2 ακτοπλοοικές που πήγα ναι μεν με αφήσανε να κάνω αίτηση αλα δεν τους είδα και τόσο θετικούς επί του θέματος.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν έχω κοιτάξει?Έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα και σε αυτόν τον τομέα τόσο δύσκολα για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος στη φάση να χρειάζεσε μέσον?



Αν διαβαζες ολα τα ποστ θα εβλεπες πως ζητα ατομα για 6μηνη εκπαιδευση η ELETSON στον Πειραια.

----------


## kostasmadness

> Αν διαβαζες ολα τα ποστ θα εβλεπες πως ζητα ατομα για 6μηνη εκπαιδευση η ELETSON στον Πειραια.



η ελετσον ειναι σε καθεστως επιλεκτικης χρεοκοπιας.....μπορειτε να το googlarete μονο να βαζει δοκιμους ηλεκτρολογους δεν την νοιαζει στην παρουσα φαση που βρισκεται......νομιζω πως βαζει ο τσακος με λεφτα φιλιππινεζας παραδουλευτρας στην κηφησια ομως οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε στο μαγευτικο κοσμο της θαλασσας....

----------

nick1974 (27-06-19)

----------


## thomasgree

Δεν υπαρχουν Ελληνες πατριωτες εφοπλιστες στην εποχη μας? Αφου η ναυτιλια ευδοκιμει ακομα εστω στα ποντοπορα, γιατι δε δινουν στα νεα παιδια την ευκαιρια που τους χρειαζεται?? :Huh:

----------


## kostasmadness

που να βρεθουνε φιλε μ?ολοι στα λογια ειναι πρωτοι.....εχουν βαλει το χερακι τους κ κατι μπαρμπα πρωτοι μηχανικοι που θελουν τον ηλεκτρολογο σε λεφτα κατω κ απο τριτο μηχανικο και να βγαζει δουλεια δευτερου κ αστα να πανε ενα χαλι μαυρο σε γενικες γραμμες ο καθε ενας ηλεκτρολογος πλεον λειτουργει ως μοναδα κ με τα χρονια παθαινει τα ψυχολογικα του...γτ του βγαζουν ολοι τη ψυχη μεσα στο καραβι με λεφτα τριτου.....κ φουλ απαιτησεις

----------


## koxlas

*Αυτά τα «πατριωτάκια» δεν τα άγγιξε η κρίσηβ¦*https://www.imerodromos.gr/afta-ta-p...heodoropoulou/
Απο περσυ αλλα ισχυουν, οποτε  καταλαβαινετε για τι πατριωτακια λεμε...............

----------


## nick1974

> η ελετσον ειναι σε καθεστως επιλεκτικης χρεοκοπιας...




συγνωμη αλλα πριν να ερθει ο εξυπνακιας (νομιζω ξερεις σε ποιον αναφερομαι) η εταιρια ηταν στα πανω της αλλα ..."σπαταλαγε πολλα λεφτα" (βγαζοντας φυσικα υπερπολλαπλασια) 
Τωρα που τους ..."νοικοκυρεψε" χρεωκοπουν? 
τελικα αυτοι οι οικονομικο-παπαρο-αεριτζηδες οπου πεφτουν ειναι λες και πεφτει πυρηνικη βομβα, απο εταιριες μεχρι ολοκληρες χωρες.
Να τον χαιρονται και να τους χαιρονται κατι τετοιους ολοι οσοι τους δινουν κατι περισσοτερο απο δουλεια κυλικειου (αν κι εκει σκατα θα τα καναν γιατι ο καφες ειναι ακριβος οποτε θα τον αντικαθιστουσαν με πριονιδι απ τα σκουπιδια του μαραγγου της γειτονιας για να γλυτωσουν)

και ειδικα σε εταιρια με Ελληνες που ειναι υγειεστατη και γ...μαει,  παει ο αλλος να κανει παπαρο-οικονομια λες και ανελαβε κανενα κολομπαρο της Ασιας για να βαλει μπομπες ποτα και φθηνες τανες... ...ΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΑΝ!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## hisui

Επειδή διάβασα όλες τις σελλίδες πριν ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω (οπου είτανε καμιά 20ρια μέρες πριν) στην Eletson οπου πήγα πρώτα ο πιο μεγάλος σε ηλικία που είτανε στο γραφείο πληρωμάτων ούτε να γυρίσει να με κοιτάξει για να πεί οτι δεν πέρνουνε στις υπόλοιπες και είχα καλύτερη μεταχείριση και πιο ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## thomasgree

> Επειδή διάβασα όλες τις σελλίδες πριν ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω (οπου είτανε καμιά 20ρια μέρες πριν) στην Eletson οπου πήγα πρώτα ο πιο μεγάλος σε ηλικία που είτανε στο γραφείο πληρωμάτων ούτε να γυρίσει να με κοιτάξει για να πεί οτι δεν πέρνουνε στις υπόλοιπες και είχα καλύτερη μεταχείριση και πιο ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά.



Τοτε συγνωμη αν ημουν εριστικος..! τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει πριν απο 2 χρονια πηγα να δω και ηδη ηταν φουλ και τα 5 καραβια τους με εκπαιδευτες ηλεκτρολογους!

Για να επανορθωσω πηγαινε σε αυτους σου στελνω π.μ. να κανεις μια αιτηση, συνηθως θελουν βοηθους/δοκιμους ηλεκτρολογους στην κρουαζιερα.

----------


## koxlas

Υπαρχουν και αλλοι συναδελφοι που περιμενουν στην ουρα, καλο θα ηταν να ποσταρονται δημοσια οι προτασεις προς ιση μεταχειριση και ισες ευκαιριες για ολους.
Γνωμη μου ετσι?

----------

nick1974 (30-06-19)

----------


## makocer

ποιος σ εμποδιζει να διαβασεις τις προηγουμενες σελιδες, οπου εχουν αναφερθει κατα διαστηματα εταιρειες που ισως εχουν αναγκη προσωπικου?
το θεμα δεν ξεκινησε ως "ανακοινωσεις προσληψης προσωπικου"......οτι διαβασες πιο πανω σε 2-3 σελιδες ειναι οτι πιο προσφατο
μπορεις να βαλεις αγγελια αναζητησης εργασιας

----------


## nick1974

> Υπαρχουν και αλλοι συναδελφοι που περιμενουν στην ουρα, καλο θα ηταν να ποσταρονται δημοσια οι προτασεις προς ιση μεταχειριση και ισες ευκαιριες για ολους.
> Γνωμη μου ετσι?



στην ουρα δεν περιμενουν ιδιεταιρα, αφου εχω ανοιχτη αγγελια ζητησης marine ηλεκτρολογων και ηλεκτρονικων και δεν ειδα να παιζει και τρελο ενδιαφερον. Αυτοι που οντως ενδιαφερονται ξερουν ποιους να ρωτησουν με πμ (εχω λαβει απο ανθρωπους που λενε οτι δεν ενδιαφερονται για επισκευη αλλα ρωτανε αν ξερω καπου για να μπαρκαρουν, σεβαστο, και υποθετω εχουν ρωτησει και οσους σε δειχνουν οτι εχουν σχεση με το χωρο)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostasmadness

οι ναυτιλιακες εταιριες δεν κανουν χαρη στους ηλεκτρολογους που μας  περνουν....δουλευουμε κ μαλιστα σκληροτερα απο αλλες φυλες!!!ουτε τα  καραβια ειναι φιλοπτωχα ιδρυματα που δινουν δουλεια στους αποτυχημενους  της στεριας....το κακο με τους ηλεκτρολογους ειναι πως οσοι  απογοητευονται απο τη στερια σου λεει θα παω στη θαλασσα ρε φιλε το  ξερει η μανα σου??το ζυγισες? ....μια φορα ειχα ενα δοκιμο μου λεει εγω  στη στερια εφτιαχνα πινακες περναγα καλωδια εκανα εκεινο εκανα το αλλο  δειξε μου μαστορα 5 πραγματα μεσα στο βαπορι  κ τα αλλα αστα σε εμενα  ποτε δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι εννοουσε....του ειπα μια κουβεντα μονο  απο τη δικια μ εμπειρια ως τωρα ο ηλεκτρολογος μεσα στο βαπορι δεν ειναι  μαγειρας να μαθει να κανει 10 φαγητα τυποποιημενα κ να τη βγαλει καθαρη  στο μπαρκο του.....εσυ πρεπει να διαβαζεις συνεχως να μαθαινεις συνεχως  πραγματα να ενημερωνεσαι συνεχεια κ πανω απο ολα ΤΥΧΗ  Κ να μην λες  ποτε οτι τα ξερεις ολα το καραβι εναν ηλεκτρολογο τον ξεφτυλιζει ανα  πασα ωρα κ στιγμη κ κατα συνεπεια ξεφτυλιζεσαι ανετα στους συναδελφους κ  κατα συνεπεια στην εταιρια....μια λουπα να εχει παρει υγρασια σε καποιο  σενσορα fire μπορει να ψαχνεις για μερες ena fault προσωπικα μου εχουν  συμβει αρκετα σοβαρες βλαβες γεννητριες να μην παραλληλιζουν αλλες να  μην ξεκινανε καν τιμονακια να μην δουλευουν κ αλλα πολλα κ εχω  καρδιοχτυπησει ουκ ολιγες φορες...............το επαγγελμα αυτο θελει  ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ Κ ΚΟΤΣΙΑ!!κ οπως λεω παντα ενας ηλεκτρολογος που  λεει οτι τα ξερει ολα καταλαβαινω οτι ξερει ελαχιστα η τπτ...το  επαγγελμα απο τη φυση του πρεπει να ενημερωνεσαι συνεχως αλλιως σε  πεταει μονο του το συστημα.......

----------

koxlas (30-06-19)

----------


## koxlas

> στην ουρα δεν περιμενουν ιδιεταιρα, αφου εχω ανοιχτη αγγελια ζητησης marine ηλεκτρολογων και ηλεκτρονικων και δεν ειδα να παιζει και τρελο ενδιαφερον. Αυτοι που οντως ενδιαφερονται ξερουν ποιους να ρωτησουν με πμ (εχω λαβει απο ανθρωπους που λενε οτι δεν ενδιαφερονται για επισκευη αλλα ρωτανε αν ξερω καπου για να μπαρκαρουν, σεβαστο, και υποθετω εχουν ρωτησει και οσους σε δειχνουν οτι εχουν σχεση με το χωρο)
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εμ δε γνωριζα δε ρωτησα. Τωρα μαθαινω και σταματα η μεχρι τωρα φαντασια που εχουμε για το καθετι, υποθεσεις ανουσιες κανουμε! :Drool:

----------


## thomasgree

Για τον koxlas το παρακατω

https://career.costacrociere.it/jobs-onboard/

https://www.indeed.com/q-Global-Cruise-Line-jobs.html

----------


## maidenfc21

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση! Θέλω να παω ηλεκτρολόγος σε γκαζαδικο και το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο θα είναι κίτρινο λόγω μυωπίας και φακών επαφής! Θα υπάρχει κάποιο θεμα όσο αναφορά την επαγγελματική μου εξέλιξη σαν ηλεκτρολόγος και αξιωματικός;

----------


## thomasgree

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση! Θέλω να παω ηλεκτρολόγος σε γκαζαδικο και το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο θα είναι κίτρινο λόγω μυωπίας και φακών επαφής! Θα υπάρχει κάποιο θεμα όσο αναφορά την επαγγελματική μου εξέλιξη σαν ηλεκτρολόγος και αξιωματικός;



Απ οτι ξερω οχι. Στους αξιωματικους καταστρωματος/γεφυρας ειναι καποιο κολλημα

----------


## maidenfc21

> Απ οτι ξερω οχι. Στους αξιωματικους καταστρωματος/γεφυρας ειναι καποιο κολλημα



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Τελικά έκατσα το έψαξα και αλλο και μου είπαν δεν εχω κανένα θεμα.  Λέει είναι πολλοί ηλεκτρολογοι και μηχανικοι που έχουν κίτρινο. Αμα ήθελα για πλοίαρχος κτλπ εκεί θα είχα θεμα! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GeorAsar

Καλησπέρα ,εχω το ETO ,αν ισχύει ακόμα το μήνυμα ενδιαφέρομαι,ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antonisfa

http://www.globalmaritimegroup.com/Careers-5
Η εργασία αναφέρεται σε κρουαζιερόπλοια της εταιρείας και για τη θέση με άδεια βοηθού ηλεκτρολόγου εμπορικού ναυτικού.
Αυτή τη στιγμή ζητούν άτομα. Όποιος έχει την άδεια συμπληρώνει την παραπάνω φόρμα και τη στέλνει. Παράλληλα παίρνει τηλέφωνο ώστε να δει αν υπάρχει κάτι νεώτερο σε μια βδομάδα.
Η εταιρεία εδρεύει στη Λυκόβρυση Αττικής με γραφεία και στο Λονδίνο.

----------

Gaou (10-09-19)

----------


## antonisfa

> Τοτε συγνωμη αν ημουν εριστικος..! τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει πριν απο 2 χρονια πηγα να δω και ηδη ηταν φουλ και τα 5 καραβια τους με εκπαιδευτες ηλεκτρολογους!
> 
> Για να επανορθωσω πηγαινε σε αυτους σου στελνω π.μ. να κανεις μια αιτηση, συνηθως θελουν βοηθους/δοκιμους ηλεκτρολογους στην κρουαζιερα.



Αυτοί που αναφέρεις οι δόκιμοι είναι αποδεκτοί πλέον με assistant electrician cirtificate. 
Δεν αρκούν οι βασικές προυποθέσεις για να ταξιδέψεις. Και αναφέρομαι πάντα σε κρουαζιέρα, σε γκαζάδικα/φορτηγά δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## thomasgree

Ποσο ειναι ο μισθος του βοηθου αυτη τη στιγμη στην κρουαζιερα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε? Απο οτι βλεπω παρακατω δεν πρεπει να πεφτει κατω απο 2400$ το μηνα.
https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Norwe...21_KO22,43.htm
Και παρακατω δινουν στον 3ο ηλεκτρολογο απο 4 εως 6 χιλιαδες δολλαρια??
https://www.cruiseshipjobs.com/job-p...tro-technical/

----------


## koxlas

> Ποσο ειναι ο μισθος του βοηθου αυτη τη στιγμη στην κρουαζιερα πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε? Απο οτι βλεπω παρακατω δεν πρεπει να πεφτει κατω απο 2400$ το μηνα.
> https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Norwe...21_KO22,43.htm
> Και παρακατω δινουν στον 3ο ηλεκτρολογο απο 4 εως 6 χιλιαδες δολλαρια??
> https://www.cruiseshipjobs.com/job-p...tro-technical/



Μπορει να παιρνουν τοσα αλλα στο τελος του μηνα τι τους μενει?
Kαθαρα ειναι αυτα στο χερι, ή προκειται για μικτα..... :Closedeyes:

----------


## nick1974

> Μπορει να παιρνουν τοσα αλλα στο τελος του μηνα τι τους μενει?
> Kαθαρα ειναι αυτα στο χερι, ή προκειται για μικτα.....



Οτι οι ναυτικοι βγαζουν ακομα ψιλονορμαλ χρηματα τωρα το μαθες και πεφτεις απ τα συννεφα? (βασικα οχι μονο οι ναυτικοι, ολοι γυρω απ τη ναυτιλια λιγο πολυ ακομα ψιλοκρατιωμαστε να μη ζητιανευουμε απο μαμαδες και μπαμπαδες).
Θα μπορουσε να ισχυει και για τους εξω το ιδιο αν δεν υπηρχαν τοσοι συμβιβασμοι και τοσες αθλιοτητες (αλλα παραλληλα και τοση τεμπελια και εσωτερικη φαγωμαρα και σταρχιδισμος απ τους ιδιους τους εργαζομενους,  πραματα που στη θαλασσα δεν υπαρχουν ουτε ως σκεψη)
Επισεις αν δεν ειχαμε γινει "ευρωπεη" θα υπηρχαν τα χρηματα της επισκευης που σας φερναμε εμεις και τα διοχετευαμε στην αγορα, αλλα πλεον αυτα πανε Τουρκια (μεχρι να μπει στην εννωση οπου οταν και αν γινει θα μεταφερθουν αλλου, μαλλον Ουκρανια εχει ακουστει, ΑΝ βεβαια η Τουρκια μπει ποτε στο ευρω, η αν σκληρηνει το νομισμα της, κατι που δεν ειναι να γινει στο αμεσο μελλον)

το αν μενει η οχι στο τελος του μηνα τι θα πει? αυτο εξαρταται απ το ατομο, τις αναγγες του και τον τροπο ζωης του... μπορει καποιος να βγαζει 2-3 χιλιαρικα και να βαζει και κατι στην ακρη και μπορει να βγαζει 2-3 εκατομμυρια και να ναι μονιμα αφραγγος και χρεωμενος (αυτο μη σου ακουγεται υπερβολικο, ξερω μονιμα αφραγγο που βγαζει πολυ περισσοτερα... επιλογη ζωης ειναι)

QUOTE=antonisfa;877096] Και αναφέρομαι πάντα σε κρουαζιέρα, σε γκαζάδικα/φορτηγά δεν γνωρίζω.[/QUOTE]

τα φορτηγα και τα γκαζαδικα δεν εχουν βοηθους, το παμε, εναν ηλεκτρολογο εχουν.(και πολυυυυ σπανια σε ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις ΙΣΩΣ κι ενα δοκιμο) οπως ρπισεις υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που δεν εχουν καν ηλεκτρολογο και εκτελει χρεη καποιος απ τους μηχανικους.

Στα κοντεινερ πολλες φορες εχουν και δευτερο, συνηθως δοκιμο η βοηθο, επειδη υπαρχει τεραστιο φορτο εργασιας, κυριως λογο των εκατονταδων ψυγειων, και καποιες φορες μπορει να χουν δοκιμο και στα RoRo


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koxlas

> Οτι οι ναυτικοι βγαζουν ακομα ψιλονορμαλ χρηματα τωρα το μαθες και πεφτεις απ τα συννεφα? (βασικα οχι μονο οι ναυτικοι, ολοι γυρω απ τη ναυτιλια λιγο πολυ ακομα ψιλοκρατιωμαστε να μη ζητιανευουμε απο μαμαδες και μπαμπαδες).
> Θα μπορουσε να ισχυει και για τους εξω το ιδιο αν δεν υπηρχαν τοσοι συμβιβασμοι και τοσες αθλιοτητες (αλλα παραλληλα και τοση τεμπελια και εσωτερικη φαγωμαρα και σταρχιδισμος απ τους ιδιους τους εργαζομενους,  πραματα που στη θαλασσα δεν υπαρχουν ουτε ως σκεψη)
> Επισεις αν δεν ειχαμε γινει "ευρωπεη" θα υπηρχαν τα χρηματα της επισκευης που σας φερναμε εμεις και τα διοχετευαμε στην αγορα, αλλα πλεον αυτα πανε Τουρκια (μεχρι να μπει στην εννωση οπου οταν και αν γινει θα μεταφερθουν αλλου, μαλλον Ουκρανια εχει ακουστει, ΑΝ βεβαια η Τουρκια μπει ποτε στο ευρω, η αν σκληρηνει το νομισμα της, κατι που δεν ειναι να γινει στο αμεσο μελλον)
> 
> το αν μενει η οχι στο τελος του μηνα τι θα πει? αυτο εξαρταται απ το ατομο, τις αναγγες του και τον τροπο ζωης του... μπορει καποιος να βγαζει 2-3 χιλιαρικα και να βαζει και κατι στην ακρη και μπορει να βγαζει 2-3 εκατομμυρια και να ναι μονιμα αφραγγος και χρεωμενος (αυτο μη σου ακουγεται υπερβολικο, ξερω μονιμα αφραγγο που βγαζει πολυ περισσοτερα... επιλογη ζωης ειναι)
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πολυ σωστα το λες αυτο ισχυει κρατιομαστε οι πιο κρισιμοι απο μπαμπαδες και μαμαδες! Για αυτους τουςμισθους ρωτησα αν ειναι καθαροι στο χερι ή υπαρχουν καποιες κρατησεις αναλογα την εταιρεια, επισης αυτο με το τι μενει φυσικα και εξαρταται απο τις αναγκες του ατομου και απο τις αναγκες της οικογενειας του. Παντως ειναι θα ελεγα αρκετα χρηματα για καποιον που ξεκιναει σαν βοηθος. 
Αρκει βεβαια να εχει καποια σκιλ που λενε και στη δουλεια και στη ξενη γλωσσα  :Smile: 
Σε διαφορετικη μου κατασταση θα το εκανα το σαλτο αν δεν ειχα πολλες υποχρεωσεις στον τοπο μου.

----------

nick1974 (16-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

> . Παντως ειναι θα ελεγα αρκετα χρηματα για καποιον που ξεκιναει σαν βοηθος. .




δεν ειναι προσωπικο, γενικα εχει να κανει με την Ελληνικη νεοραγιαδικη νοοτροπια, αλλα ΑΥΤΗ η λογικη ειναι που κατεστρεψε ολους τους κλαδους και την οικονομια γενικοτερα.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει ενας κλαδος μπες σε αυτον (επαναλαμβανω δε το λεω προσωπικα) Αν δε σε ενδιαφερει τοτε μη σχολιαζεις κατι που δε γνωριζεις.
2500 παιρνει και ο Ινδος βοηθος που για τη χωρα του ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απ οτι για μας οποτε δε το λες καλα αλλα σκατα! (συγκριτικα με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αλλους λαους)

(νομιζω μονο οι Βαλκανιοι εχουμε τη λογικη του "πω πω ποσα βγαζει αυτος, εγω το κανω με γα μισα" και δυστυχως σε ολους τους κλαδους γεμισαμε τετοια φρουτα, ειτε ντοπια ειτε εισαγομενα )

btw αν οντως σε ενδιαφερει ο χωρος υπαρχουν ακομα αρκετες δουλεις στη ναυτιλια που δεν απαιτουν μακροχρονια ταξιδια αν ενδιαφερεσαι, αρκει να ψαχτεις και οντως να σε ενδιαφερει και φυσικα να πληρεις τις προυποθεσεις. (δε σου λεω πως οτι και να κανεις σαν υπαλληλος θα παιρνεις τα χρηματα του ναυτικου που ταξιδευει, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ περισσοτερα απο αυτα των εκτος χωρου)
Να ξερεις παντως οτι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δε δινει τζαμπα λεφτα. Τα χρηματα που παιρνει ο κοσμος ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ειναι κατα βαδη πολυ λιγοτερα απο την αντιστοιχη προσφορα σε εργασια.
Προσωπικα εχει τυχει να κατσω 4 μερονυχτα σερι να κατασκευαζω πινακα αυτοματισμου καζανιου μπροστα στο καζανι στο περιβαλλον του μηχανοστασιου πουνεχει γυρω στους 50 βαθμους σε πλοιο που λειτουργουσε κανονικα εν πλω, και οι φιλιππινοι μου φερναν σαντουιτς και καφεδες και δεν ηξερα αν εξω ειναι μερα η νυχτα (ενα απ τα πολλα)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ILIAS GR

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2jfhrJF704" target="_blank">

----------


## antonisfa

*Εφόσον ανέβηκε πάλι το θέμα στο προσκήνιο και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται:

Δικαιολογητικά - προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής στο Ειδικό Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Ε.Ν. της ΑΕΝ/Ασπροπύργο*



 Το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας & Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής ενημερώνει τους ενδιαφερομένους πτυχιούχους ιδρυμάτων ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης (Πανεπιστημιακού ή τεχνολογικού τομέα) ή αντίστοιχων ισοτίμων προς αυτά Σχολών του εξωτερικού, ειδικότητας Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού ή Μηχανικού Αυτοματισμού ή Ηλεκτρονικού καθώς και τους κατόχους απολυτηρίου ΕΠΑ.Λ. τομέα Ηλεκτρολογίας, Ηλεκτρονικής και Αυτοματισμού ή I.E.Κ. τομέα ηλεκτρολογικού, ότι *τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά* για να λάβουν από το Τμήμα Δ΄ της Διεύθυνσης Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών (2ας Μεραρχίας 18, 1ος όροφος, 185 35 Πειραιάς) το *πιστοποιητικό για την εγγραφή τους* στο Ειδικό Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Ε.Ν. της ΑΕΝ/Ασπροπύργου, είναι τα ακόλουθα: 
*Αίτηση* (δίνεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο για συμπλήρωση από την ΔΕΚΝ Δ΄).*Τέσσερις (04) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες* ταυτότητας έγχρωμες.*Φωτοτυπίες ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου*. (Σελίδα με τα στοιχεία του ναυτικού και επιπλέον τις δύο τελευταίες ναυτολογήσεις, ενώ σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι σε ισχύ το Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο, επανεγγραφή Ναυτικού φυλλαδίου.*Φωτοτυπία τίτλου σπουδών* ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ ή ΕΠΑΛ-ΙΕΚ. (Για τις περιπτώσεις τίτλου σπουδών εξωτερικού απαιτείται επιπλέον σχετική πράξης ισοτιμίας και αντιστοιχίας από το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ).(για τους αποφοίτους ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ): *Βεβαίωση από ΑΕΝ* για την επιτυχή εκτέλεση της 6μηνης κατευθυνόμενης Εκπαίδευσης στο πλοίο.*Πρόσφατη Ακτινογραφία θώρακος με φωτογραφία και Ιατρική γνωμάτευση* από Δημόσιο Νοσοκομείο ή Ισοδύναμα προς αυτό σύμφωνα με άρθρο 122 του Ν. 2071/92. (Την οποία και θα προσκομίσει στην ΑΝΥΕ την μέρα της εξέτασης του)Να έχει κριθεί *κατάλληλος από την ΑΝΥΕ* η οποία συνεδριάζει κάθε Τρίτη και Παρασκευή.*Πίνακας θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας* από το Τμήμα Δ΄ της Διεύθυνσης Ναυτικής Εργασίας (ΔΝΕΡ Δ΄) ή φωτοτυπίες με τις σελίδες του ναυτικού φυλλαδίου που να αποδεικνύουν την προβλεπόμενη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία κατά περίπτωση.*Υπηρεσιακό Σημείωμα* από το ΔΝΕΡ Γ΄ (σχετικό υπόδειγμα δίνεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο από το ΔΕΚΝ Δ΄).
Επιπλέον, επισημαίνεται στους αποφοίτους ιδρυμάτων ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης ότι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 34 του Π.Δ. 141/2014 (Α΄ 232), όπως ισχύει, *η κατευθυνόμενη εκπαίδευση προηγείται της φοίτησης στο Ειδικό Τμήμα Εκπαίδευσης*, ενώ για τους αποφοίτους ΕΠΑΛ-ΙΕΚ, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 10, παρ. 2β του Κανονισμού Σπουδών του Ειδικού Τμήματος (ΦΕΚ τ. Β΄ 3130/29-09-2016), όπως ισχύει, *η θαλάσσια υπηρεσία που απαιτείται να έχει διανυθεί* προκειμένου να εγγραφούν στο Ειδικό τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Ε.Ν. *είναι 12 μηνών στην ειδικότητα* από την συνολικά απαιτούμενη των 36 μηνών για την απόκτηση του αποδεικτικού ναυτικής ικανότητας Ηλεκτρολόγου Ε.Ν. Όσοι από τους ενδιαφερομένους πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις της κείμενης νομοθεσίας και διαθέτουν τα προβλεπόμενα κατά περίπτωση ανωτέρω δικαιολογητικά, παρακαλούνται να απευθύνονται στο ΔΕΚΝ Δ΄ προκειμένου να προγραμματιστεί η έναρξη του Ειδικού Τμήματος με την συμπλήρωση του απαιτούμενου από τον ισχύοντα Κανονισμό Σπουδών ελάχιστου αριθμού υποψηφίων σπουδαστών.

----------

koxlas (23-10-19)

----------


## antonisfa

> Στα κοντεινερ πολλες φορες εχουν και δευτερο, συνηθως δοκιμο η βοηθο, επειδη υπαρχει τεραστιο φορτο εργασιας, κυριως λογο των εκατονταδων ψυγειων, και καποιες φορες μπορει να χουν δοκιμο και στα RoRo
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Να μία καλή περίπτωση για βοηθό ηλεκτρολόγο εκτός από την κρουαζιέρα. Φαντάζομαι όμως το ίδιο σχεδόν τρέξιμο να έχουν και οι δύο τους...έτσι όπως το αναφέρεις

----------


## antonisfa

Είναι η εποχή της ζήτησης, Αγγλικά και Γερμανικά στο προσκήνιο.
Τα προσόντα στο τελευταίο link

https://www.allcruisejobs.com/search/Electrician/

https://www.recruit.net/search-cruis...ectrician-jobs

https://www.vikingcrew.com/job-search/cruise/

https://electrotechnical-officer.com...n-cruise-ship/

----------


## relios

Αντώνη πες καμιά εταιρεία που παίρνουν Έλληνες Ηλεκτρολόγους. Δοκιμους.
Έχω τα πάντα από χαρτιά. 
Σε ρωτάω γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα.

----------


## antonisfa

> Αντώνη πες καμιά εταιρεία που παίρνουν Έλληνες Ηλεκτρολόγους. Δοκιμους.
> Έχω τα πάντα από χαρτιά. 
> Σε ρωτάω γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα.



Αναφέρεται στο #304

----------


## jenny

Φέτος πολλοί εργαζόμενοι και ιδιαίτερα στον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας έμειναν άνεργοι λόγω της κατάστασης με τον ιό. Ακόμα συγγενείς που δουλεύουν σε κρουαζιέρα στο εξωτερικό έμειναν εγκλωβισμένοι σε πλοία σε διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου. 
Πείνα και δυστυχία ρημάζει τις καρδιές των ανθρώπων και αναρρωτιέται κανείς που βρίσκεται ο Θεός αυτές τις ώρες? :Unsure:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Φέτος πολλοί εργαζόμενοι και ιδιαίτερα στον κλάδο της ναυτιλίας έμειναν άνεργοι λόγω της κατάστασης με τον ιό. Ακόμα συγγενείς που δουλεύουν σε κρουαζιέρα στο εξωτερικό έμειναν εγκλωβισμένοι σε πλοία σε διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου. 
> Πείνα και δυστυχία ρημάζει τις καρδιές των ανθρώπων και αναρρωτιέται κανείς που βρίσκεται ο Θεός αυτές τις ώρες?



Και ωραία η Τζένη

----------


## jenny

https://www.allcruisejobs.com/i26507...t-electrician/
Νομίζω πως θα μπορούσα να σταθώ σε ένα πλοίο σε κρουαζιέρα.
Μήπως να βγάλω σωστικά και φυλλάδιο και να είμαι stand by για κάθε ενδεχόμενο? 
Φοβάμαι πως θα κλείσουν πολλές δουλιές ακόμα μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη.....

----------


## johnnyb

> https://www.allcruisejobs.com/i26507...t-electrician/
> Νομίζω πως θα μπορούσα να σταθώ σε ένα πλοίο σε κρουαζιέρα.
> Μήπως να βγάλω σωστικά και φυλλάδιο και να είμαι stand by για κάθε ενδεχόμενο? 
> Φοβάμαι πως θα κλείσουν πολλές δουλιές ακόμα μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβρη.....



E ναι εκεί μπορεί να βρεις και γαμπρό της προκοπής  :Rolleyes:

----------


## thomasgree

Τώρα που είπα να ταξιδέψω και εγώ έκλεισαν οι εταιρείες :Tongue:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Τώρα που είπα να ταξιδέψω και εγώ έκλεισαν οι εταιρείες




Κάτσε στη στεριά θάλασσα δε συγχωράει λάθη.

----------


## thomasgree

> Κάτσε στη στεριά θάλασσα δε συγχωράει λάθη.



Ουδείς αλάθητος συνάδελφε ακόμη και στη θάλασσα!

----------


## jenny

Πόσο δυσκολότερες μπορεί να είναι οι συνθήκες στη θάλασσα σε σχέση με κάποιον που δεν έχει υποχρεώσεις και βάζει σκοπό και πείσμα να πετύχει αυτό που άλλοι δεν μπορούν σε στεριανή δουλειά? 
Δεν βάζω τον παράγοντα ιός κλπ, αλλά για κάποιον που έχει "κάποια" προσόντα για τη δουλειά αυτή.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ορισμένες φορές μπορεί να φτάσεις μέχρι και ψυχοφαρμακα, ειδικά αν είσαι καθήμενος στις καθημερινές βόλτες.
Αν είσαι μοναχικός τύπος δ ν θα είναι δύσκολο
Ανάλογα το πλοίο μπορεί να κάνεις και 6 μήνες να δεις στεριά.
Εσύ δηλαδή τι έχεις βάλει σκοπό να πετύχεις σε σχέση με τους άλλους της στεριάς
Λεφτά ας πούμεΆμα έχεις να δεις στεριά 6 μήνες που να τον χαλασεις το μισθό. Άσε που ορισμένα δεν πιάνουν ποτέ στεριά λόγο μεγέθους ή και φορτίο. Πχ κοντέινερ. 
Άμα έχει 20000 πάνω φορτο ξεφορτωνει μεσοπέλαγα στα μικρά. 
Το πλήρωμα αλλάζει με ελικόπτερο
Για πες μας εσύ σε τι πλοίο βρήκες δουλειά

----------


## mitsis

> Άμα έχει 20000 πάνω φορτο ξεφορτωνει μεσοπέλαγα στα μικρά. 
> Το πλήρωμα αλλάζει με ελικόπτερο



Για τον αριθμό "20000" σε τι μονάδα μέτρησης αναφέρεσαι όπου δεν δένει σε λιμάνι για φορτοεκφόρτωση;

----------


## antonisfa

> Για τον αριθμό "20000" σε τι μονάδα μέτρησης αναφέρεσαι όπου δεν δένει σε λιμάνι για φορτοεκφόρτωση;



Αναφέρεται σε κοντέινερ 20000 κομμάτια

----------


## antonisfa

Προφανώς η Τζένη αναφέρεται σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και μάλλον συγκρίνει έναν συντηρητή ηλεκτρολόγο που εργάζεται σε ξενοδοχείο στην στεριά με έναν βοηθό ηλεκτρολόγο που στο καράβι αυτό έχει να κάνει με το "ξενοδοχειακό κομμάτι" αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό υπάρχουν και μαγειρεία, μηχανοστάσιο, ανελκυστήρες και ένα σωρό άλλα καλούδια απασχόλησης.

----------


## mtzag

Υπαρχει πλοιο που να παιρνει 20k containers ?

----------


## el greco 1

υπαρχει και 24000 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3DJ0c_94nI

----------


## antonisfa

> Υπαρχει πλοιο που να παιρνει 20k containers ?



https://www.news.gr/oikonomia/naftil...ton-kosmo.html

----------


## ΑGiorgos

Καλησπέρα να κάνω μια ερώτηση εγώ!!
Θέλει μόνο πτυχίο από ΕΠΑΛ;;Γιατί εγώ είμαι κάτοχος πτυχίου ΕΠΑΣ ΟΑΕΔ με ειδικότητα τεχνίτης ηλεκτρολογικών εργασιών.

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα να κάνω μια ερώτηση εγώ!!
> Θέλει μόνο πτυχίο από ΕΠΑΛ;;Γιατί εγώ είμαι κάτοχος πτυχίου ΕΠΑΣ ΟΑΕΔ με ειδικότητα τεχνίτης ηλεκτρολογικών εργασιών.



αδειες τεχνιτη ηλεκτρολογου εχεις;

----------


## nick1974

> Υπαρχει πλοιο που να παιρνει 20k containers ?



Και παραπανω αλλά ειναι 2-3 στον πλανητη ίσως.

Οσον αφορα το μοντελο μανας σε conteiners (που μια μανα ξεφορτωνει εξω σε μικροτερα πλοια) ειναι πιλοτικο μοντέλο μάνας όπως λειτουργουν οι μάνες στα τάνκερ. Είναι λίγο αστείο βέβαια και να το αναφέρουμε ως κάτι δεδομένο, ακόμα κι αν όντως πετυχει και λειτουργήσει αυτό το συστημα. Το πιθανοτερο είναι ακόμα και οι άνθρωποι της ναυτιλίας να μη δουν ποτε τέτοιο πραμα στη ζωή τους (εδώ εγώ είμαι στο χώρο απ το 95, μανες τάνκερ υπάρχουν ίσως εκατο η ίσως και παραπανω και στη ζωή μου εχω δει δυο (και οι μάνες στα τάνκερ είναι τόσες επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται για να αποθηκευουν πετρελαιο όταν είναι φθηνό και να το δίνουν όταν ανέβει η τιμή, στα κοντέινερ δεν συμβαίνει τέτοιο πραμα οπότε μην περιμενει κανεις να δει εκατοντάδες μάνες για κουτιά) 
Το project αυτο δεν αφορα βεβαια 20000 αλλα υποτειθεται ΑΝ πετυχει θα φτιαχτουν τεραστιες μανες σαν πλωτα νησια για 250000 κουτια Ασια-Αμερικη, Αμερικη-Ευρωπη και 400000 Ασια-Ευρωπη (πολυ θεωρητικα βεβαια, και ΑΝ και ΟΤΑΝ εφαρμοστει)


Τετοιο πιλοτικο ειχε ξαναδοκιμαστει με τελειως διαφορετικες κατασκευες οπου ειχαν μια μεγαλη μανα η οποια κουβαλουσε τα κουτια σε ρυμουλκουμενες μαουνες, αλλα τελικα η αγορα δε το προτιμησε (ποιος ξερει? ισως να κοστιζε παραπανω απ τα συμβατικη η ισως ειχε προβληματα στη διαχειρηση του κομματιου της ναυλωσης που εβγαζαν επι πλεον κοστος)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα να κάνω μια ερώτηση εγώ!!
> Θέλει μόνο πτυχίο από ΕΠΑΛ;;Γιατί εγώ είμαι κάτοχος πτυχίου ΕΠΑΣ ΟΑΕΔ με ειδικότητα τεχνίτης ηλεκτρολογικών εργασιών.



Πας στο γραφείο και ζητάς να σε βάλουν κατ ευθειαν αρχιηλεκτρολογο. Κι αν έχουν και κανένα new building θα φτιάξεις και τα σχεδια


Σορρυ δηλαδή για το ειρωνικο, αλλά εσυ ξεκινησες με το τρολλινγκ...  Είναι δυνατό να μη θες να σπουδάσεις τίποτα και να έχεις την εντυπωση πως θα πας σε δουλειές που απ τις γνώσεις σου θα κρεμαστυν 20-30 ζωές και φορτία κάμποσων εκατομμυρίων? Με ποια λογική το πιστευεις αυτό?  (και με ποια λογικη πιστευεις πως καποιος απο επαλ μπορει να κανει τετοιες δουλειες? ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ ειναι που βγαζει τετοιες ειδικοτητες, https://studynavalacademy.gr/sxoli-ilektrologon/ και ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ αν δεν εχεις σπουδασει εκει δεν μπορεις και να δουλεψεις -η μαλλον μπορεις αλλα δε μπορεις να μπεις στη συνθεση- γιατι αν γινοταν τοτε για φθηνα εργατικα θα παιρναν για μηχανικους τους κλειδαραδες και για ηλεκτρολογους τους εγκαταστατες, κατι που προφανως συνεβαινε μετα τον πολεμο (τοτε που βουλιαζαν και τα πλοια για να παιρνουν τις ασφαλειες... ...τεσπα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει και ποσοι το καναν αλλα υπαρχουν καμποσες ιστοριες που λεγαν οι παλιοι).
Αν λοιπον σε ενδιαφερει η θαλασσα πας σε κανονικη σχολη.

Εκτός αν αναφέρεσε σε κανένα ποσταλι ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ κομμάτι οπότε εκεί απλά αν ξέρεις κανέναν πας και δουλευεις. Σε αυτο δε χρειαζεσαι κανενα πτυχιο γιατι ΔΕΝ εισαι μερος του πληρωματος αλλα του ξενοδοχειακου που εχει διαφορετικο management απ το marine κομματι (δε ξερω και πολλα απο ποσταλια, αλλα ισως δε θελει ουτε φυλλαδιο η κι αν θελει δεν εισαι ο ηλεκτρολογος του πλοιου οποτε δεν εχεις να κανεις με την τεχνικη συνθεση κατω απ τον Α μηχανικο αλλα μαλλον με τιποτα διακοσμητες, συντηρητες, και τετοια... τεσπα τους managers του κομματιου που αφορα το ξενοδοχειακο)







> αδειες τεχνιτη ηλεκτρολογου εχεις;



Είναι άσχετες αυτές οι άδειες με το χώρο. Θέλει κανονικό πτυχιο  ναυτικης ακαδημιας φυσικα, (ενα επι πλεον ΤΕΙ ηλεκτρονικων  θεωρειται εξτρα προσον επειδη τα παντα ειναι ηλεκτρονικα αλλα δεν θελουν οι περισσοτεροι να βαλουν ΚΑΙ ηλεκτρονικο) φυλλάδιο σωστικα  κτλ κτλ



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thomasgree

> Πας στο γραφείο και ζητάς να σε βάλουν κατ ευθειαν αρχιηλεκτρολογο. Κι αν έχουν και κανένα new building θα φτιάξεις και τα σχεδια
> Εκτός αν αναφέρεσε σε κανένα ποσταλι ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ κομμάτι οπότε εκεί απλά αν ξέρεις κανέναν πας και δουλευεις. Σε αυτο δε χρειαζεσαι κανενα πτυχιο γιατι ΔΕΝ εισαι μερος του πληρωματος αλλα του ξενοδοχειακου που εχει διαφορετικο management απ το marine κομματι (δε ξερω και πολλα απο ποσταλια, αλλα ισως δε θελει ουτε φυλλαδιο η κι αν θελει δεν εισαι ο ηλεκτρολογος του πλοιου οποτε δεν εχεις να κανεις με την τεχνικη συνθεση κατω απ τον Α μηχανικο αλλα μαλλον με τιποτα διακοσμητες, συντηρητες, και τετοια... τεσπα τους managers του κομματιου που αφορα το ξενοδοχειακο)



Νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη θέση!! Μια βαλίτσα στο χέρι και γυρίζεις όλο τον κόσμο!!

----------


## nick1974

> Νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη θέση!! Μια βαλίτσα στο χέρι και γυρίζεις όλο τον κόσμο!!




3 χρονια το κανα, εχει καποια θετικα αλλα και καμποσα αρνητικα. Επειδη προσωπικα δεν νοιωθω τελεια οταν ξερω οτι ειμαι υπαλληλος καπου ασχετα με το επιπεδο δε μπορω να πω οτι ηταν η καλυτερη μου αλλα ο λογος που πηγα ηταν οτι τοτε ειχα παρει μια αρκετα μεγαλη -για τα οικονομικα μου- δουλεια ( σε 2 πλοια ειδικης χρησης -οχι καλωδιαδικα αλλα παρεμφερη- μελλετη/κατασκευη και εγκατασταση CPP για δυο μηχανες στο καθε ενα, pitch για 1 bow ενα stern κι ενα mid στο καθε ενα, συν δορυφορικα για feedback για dp2 + τα κερατιατικα για τις πιστοποιησεις των μηχανηματων και και και... αν καταλαβες δεν μιλαμε για κατι αστειο, απο συμβατικα dp2 απ το μηδεν και ολος ο εξοπλισμος κατασκευασμενος απο μενα) και επειδη οι τυποι τα χαν κανει σκατα με τα δανεια τους τα πλοια πριν καν δουλεψουν κατασχεθηκαν απ την τραπεζα και πολυς κοσμος εχασε πολλα λεφτα (προσωπικα μονο εγω εχα χασει ενα εξαψηφιο νουμερο) οποτε ηταν μια σανιδα σωτηριας. Ειναι οντως αρκετα καλα, αλλα προτιμω να ειμαι ανεξαρτητος εξωτερικος συνεργατης τους.
Ναι οπως ειπες γυριζεις με μια βαλιτσα τον κοσμο, εχεις εξοδα πληρωμενα, 5στερα ξενοδοχεια κτλ κτλ κτλ αλλα δεν πας για τουρισμο (ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ φορες εχεις ΛΙΓΟ χρονο και για αυτο αλλα οχι παντα). Ειναι θετικο αλλα και αρνητικο ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Συμφωνώ ότι γυριζεις το κόσμο με μια βαλίτσα, αλλά οπότε μου είπαν πάμε και θα διασκεδάσουμε 
Το μόνο που είδα ήταν η δουλειά
Μπήκα πρωί και βγήκα μετά από τρεις ημέρες βράδυ, ελικόπτερο αεροδρόμιο και πισω. Στο αεροπλάνο με πήρε ο ύπνος από τη κούραση 
Στα διαλύματα στο κατάστρωμα κοίταζες γύρω και όπου και να κοίταζες έβλεπες νερό. Πολύ νερό όσο επερνε το μάτι σου. Το φαι πολύ μα πολύ καλό άριστα στο.μαγειρα.

----------


## lepouras

> Πας στο γραφείο και ζητάς να σε βάλουν κατ ευθειαν αρχιηλεκτρολογο. Κι αν έχουν και κανένα new building θα φτιάξεις και τα σχεδια
> 
> 
> Σορρυ δηλαδή για το ειρωνικο, αλλά εσυ ξεκινησες με το τρολλινγκ...  Είναι δυνατό να μη θες να σπουδάσεις τίποτα και να έχεις την εντυπωση πως θα πας σε δουλειές που απ τις γνώσεις σου θα κρεμαστυν 20-30 ζωές και φορτία κάμποσων εκατομμυρίων? Με ποια λογική το πιστευεις αυτό?  (και με ποια λογικη πιστευεις πως καποιος απο επαλ μπορει να κανει τετοιες δουλειες? ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ ειναι που βγαζει τετοιες ειδικοτητες, https://studynavalacademy.gr/sxoli-ilektrologon/ και ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ αν δεν εχεις σπουδασει εκει δεν μπορεις και να δουλεψεις -η μαλλον μπορεις αλλα δε μπορεις να μπεις στη συνθεση- γιατι αν γινοταν τοτε για φθηνα εργατικα θα παιρναν για μηχανικους τους κλειδαραδες και για ηλεκτρολογους τους εγκαταστατες, κατι που προφανως συνεβαινε μετα τον πολεμο (τοτε που βουλιαζαν και τα πλοια για να παιρνουν τις ασφαλειες... ...τεσπα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει και ποσοι το καναν αλλα υπαρχουν καμποσες ιστοριες που λεγαν οι παλιοι).
> Αν λοιπον σε ενδιαφερει η θαλασσα πας σε κανονικη σχολη.
> 
> Εκτός αν αναφέρεσε σε κανένα ποσταλι ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟ κομμάτι οπότε εκεί απλά αν ξέρεις κανέναν πας και δουλευεις. Σε αυτο δε χρειαζεσαι κανενα πτυχιο γιατι ΔΕΝ εισαι μερος του πληρωματος αλλα του ξενοδοχειακου που εχει διαφορετικο management απ το marine κομματι (δε ξερω και πολλα απο ποσταλια, αλλα ισως δε θελει ουτε φυλλαδιο η κι αν θελει δεν εισαι ο ηλεκτρολογος του πλοιου οποτε δεν εχεις να κανεις με την τεχνικη συνθεση κατω απ τον Α μηχανικο αλλα μαλλον με τιποτα διακοσμητες, συντηρητες, και τετοια... τεσπα τους managers του κομματιου που αφορα το ξενοδοχειακο)
> 
> 
> ...




συγνώμη βρε Νικο αλλα για να δουλέψει ο άλλος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν βοηθός ηλεκτρολόγου που μπορεί να αλλάζει λάμπες(οκ μπορεί να κάνει και κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτό αλλα σίγουρα δεν βασίζετε ολόκληρο το πλοίο επάνω του) και να είναι ένας απο τους 30-40 που θα εχει πρέπει να εχει τελείωση ακαδημία?

----------


## nick1974

> συγνώμη βρε Νικο αλλα για να δουλέψει ο άλλος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν βοηθός ηλεκτρολόγου που μπορεί να αλλάζει λάμπες(οκ μπορεί να κάνει και κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτό αλλα σίγουρα δεν βασίζετε ολόκληρο το πλοίο επάνω του) και να είναι ένας απο τους 30-40 που θα εχει πρέπει να εχει τελείωση ακαδημία?



Γι αυτο το ξεκαθαρισα πως αν μιλαει ΓΙΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ και καθαρα για το ξενοδοχειακο κομματι οχι (και πιθανο να μη του ζητηθει και κανενα πτυχιο αλλα αυτο δε λεγεται ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου), αλλα για να μπει *στη συνθεση* σε ειδος πλοιου που θελει ηλεκτρολογο βαση συνθεσης ΝΑΙ.
Ο ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου δεν αλλαζει λαμπες, αλλα απ αυτον κρεμεται ολη η ασφαλεια των ανθρωπων του πλοιου και του φορτιου οποτε δεν ειναι υπερβολικο που υπαρχουν απαιτησεις σε χαρτουρα, γιατι ακομα κι αν εχει ενα σωρω ατομα support απ εξω αυτος ειναι που θα πρεπει να καταλαβαινει και να κανει αυτα που του λες.
Στα ποσταλια ειναι διαφορετικα, αλλα οι ηλεκτρολογοι της συνθεσης κι εκει εννωειται εχουν τα χαρτια τους, απλα μπορουν να εχουν και επι πλεον βοηθους που μαλλον ανηκουν στο ξενοδοχειακο κι οχι στη μηχανη






> Συμφωνώ ότι γυριζεις το κόσμο με μια βαλίτσα, αλλά οπότε μου είπαν πάμε και θα διασκεδάσουμε 
> Το μόνο που είδα ήταν η δουλειά
> Μπήκα πρωί και βγήκα μετά από τρεις ημέρες βράδυ, ελικόπτερο αεροδρόμιο και πισω. Στο αεροπλάνο με πήρε ο ύπνος από τη κούραση 
> Στα διαλύματα στο κατάστρωμα κοίταζες γύρω και όπου και να κοίταζες έβλεπες νερό. Πολύ νερό όσο επερνε το μάτι σου.



Δε θα πω κατι μονοημερα Αγγλια, Ιταλια, Βελγιο κτλ (αυτα ειναι ψιλορουτινα) αλλα πολυ πιο χοντρο, εχω ξεκινησει πρωι για Σιγκαπουρη, με το που εσκασα στ αεροδρομιο μεσημερι (ναι, με τις διαφορες ωρας ετσι ειναι) παω κατ ευθειαν στο πλοιο, τελειωνω 2300 το βραδυ τη δουλεια μου και εχω εισητηρια για τις 02.00 για το επομενο πλοιο στο Περου! 
Καποιες φορες βεβαια υπαρχουν και ελευθεροι χρονοι (μου χει τυχει και 16 μερες να κανω τουρισμο) αλλα συνηθως εχεις απλα μια μερα στο πηγαινε αν εισαι τυχερος και ΙΣΩΣ και μια μερα στο γυρνα. 

...ασχετο αλλα στο καταστρωμα τι ακριβως εφτιαχνες? εκει το μονο που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι τα ρανταρακια για το level του φορτιου στα τανκερ και αντε και κανενα σενσορακι 95-98  τανκιων η για σετινες αμπαριων 





> Το φαι πολύ μα πολύ καλό άριστα στο.μαγειρα.



Μαλλον μιλας για Ελληνες πληρωμα. Αν τα μονα πλοια που δουλευεις εχουν Ελληνες (Η τεσπα τετοιου ειδους πληρωματα που θεωρουνται και ειναι 1st class πλοια, 1st class εταιριων) εισαι πολυ τυχερος. Εμενα μονο δυο πελατες μου εχουν Ελληνες, κι ο ενας βαζει απλα δυο συνταξιουχους.

----------


## lepouras

> Γι αυτο το ξεκαθαρισα πως αν μιλαει ΓΙΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ και καθαρα για το ξενοδοχειακο κομματι οχι (και πιθανο να μη του ζητηθει και κανενα πτυχιο αλλα αυτο δε λεγεται ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου), αλλα για να μπει *στη συνθεση* σε ειδος πλοιου που θελει ηλεκτρολογο βαση συνθεσης ΝΑΙ.
> Ο ηλεκτρολογος πλοιου δεν αλλαζει λαμπες, αλλα απ αυτον κρεμεται ολη η ασφαλεια των ανθρωπων του πλοιου και του φορτιου οποτε δεν ειναι υπερβολικο που υπαρχουν απαιτησεις σε χαρτουρα, γιατι ακομα κι αν εχει ενα σωρω ατομα support απ εξω αυτος ειναι που θα πρεπει να καταλαβαινει και να κανει αυτα που του λες.
> Στα ποσταλια ειναι διαφορετικα, αλλα οι ηλεκτρολογοι της συνθεσης κι εκει εννωειται εχουν τα χαρτια τους, απλα μπορουν να εχουν και επι πλεον βοηθους που μαλλον ανηκουν στο ξενοδοχειακο κι οχι στη μηχανη



το πρώτο μήνυμα του θέματος το διάβασες?

----------


## picdev

μου αρέσει που μερικοί θεωρούν  τους ηλεκτρολόγους πλοίων τίποτα ιδιοφυΐες, τύπου πυρηνικοί ηλεκτρολόγοι  :Lol: 
Οσους γνώρισα που πήγαναν για επισκευές σε πλοία ή είδα και μερικούς που δούλευαν σαν πλήρωμα δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο απο άποψη γνώσεων  :Unsure: 
Εχω δει φωτογραφία απο φορτηγό πλοίο ο ηλεκτρολόγος να μετράει ρεύμα και τα probe να ειναι στο βολτόμετρο  :Unsure:  μας έστελνε φωτό να μας δειξει οτι μετράει ρεύμα 0  :Unsure:  και άλλα παρα πολλά .... μακράν  χειρότεροι από αυτούς της στεριάς

----------


## thanos206

καλησπερα και απο μενα..θανος..
η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξηςμετα απο ολα αυτα που εχετε γραψει εδω και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ορθα και βασιμα ..τα πιο πολλα...αξιζει τελικα να αφησεις μιαοικογενεια για 3 η 4 χρονια για να πας ηλεκτρολογος σε καραβι?
ο γιος μου ειναι μολις 4 ..ειμαι 38 και δουλευω συντηρηση σε νοσοκομειο εδω και 4 χρονια,οικοδομες..εργοταξια...μερεμετια..βλαβες...  και πολλαακομα στο χωρο της ηλεκτρικης εγκαταστασης..εχω την πρωτη αδεια Αειδικοτητας και κατι πτυχια που δεν λενε κατι το ιδιαιτερο..εσεις που εχετε δουλεψει στο ρυθμο της αγριας θαλασσας που εχετε δει τοσα εκει ..σαν εμπειροι πια αξιζουν τα λεφτα ?
Ευχαριστω πολλυ.

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα και απο μενα..θανος..
> η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξηςμετα απο ολα αυτα που εχετε γραψει εδω και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ορθα και βασιμα ..τα πιο πολλα...αξιζει τελικα να αφησεις μιαοικογενεια για 3 η 4 χρονια για να πας ηλεκτρολογος σε καραβι?
> ο γιος μου ειναι μολις 4 ..ειμαι 38 και δουλευω συντηρηση σε νοσοκομειο εδω και 4 χρονια,οικοδομες..εργοταξια...μερεμετια..βλαβες...  και πολλαακομα στο χωρο της ηλεκτρικης εγκαταστασης..εχω την πρωτη αδεια Αειδικοτητας και κατι πτυχια που δεν λενε κατι το ιδιαιτερο..εσεις που εχετε δουλεψει στο ρυθμο της αγριας θαλασσας που εχετε δει τοσα εκει ..σαν εμπειροι πια αξιζουν τα λεφτα ?
> Ευχαριστω πολλυ.



Για να μπορεσει να απαντησει καποιος αν αξιζει πρεπει να δωσεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το ποσες ωρες την εβδομαδα δουλευεις και ποσα λεφτα παιρνεις.Υποθετω εισαι σε αυτες τις facility εταιριες με 800€/μηνα και αλλα 150€ νυχτα και κυριακες και παλευεις δεξια και αριστερα να επιβιωσεις.
Τωρα για θαλασσα δεν γνωριζω πολλα,αλλα και 3-4 χρονια μπαρκα δεν υπαρχουν πλεον.

----------


## antonisfa

> μου αρέσει που μερικοί θεωρούν  τους ηλεκτρολόγους πλοίων τίποτα ιδιοφυΐες, τύπου πυρηνικοί ηλεκτρολόγοι 
> Οσους γνώρισα που πήγαναν για επισκευές σε πλοία ή είδα και μερικούς που δούλευαν σαν πλήρωμα δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο απο άποψη γνώσεων 
> Εχω δει φωτογραφία απο φορτηγό πλοίο ο ηλεκτρολόγος να μετράει ρεύμα και τα probe να ειναι στο βολτόμετρο  μας έστελνε φωτό να μας δειξει οτι μετράει ρεύμα 0  και άλλα παρα πολλά .... μακράν  χειρότεροι από αυτούς της στεριάς



Άκη νομίζω πως δεν γνωρίζεις τι εστί ηλεκτρολόγος πλοίου και τι ευθύνες έχει.

----------


## antonisfa

> καλησπερα και απο μενα..θανος..
> η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξηςμετα απο ολα αυτα που εχετε γραψει εδω και πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ορθα και βασιμα ..τα πιο πολλα...αξιζει τελικα να αφησεις μιαοικογενεια για 3 η 4 χρονια για να πας ηλεκτρολογος σε καραβι?
> ο γιος μου ειναι μολις 4 ..ειμαι 38 και δουλευω συντηρηση σε νοσοκομειο εδω και 4 χρονια,οικοδομες..εργοταξια...μερεμετια..βλαβες...  και πολλαακομα στο χωρο της ηλεκτρικης εγκαταστασης..εχω την πρωτη αδεια Αειδικοτητας και κατι πτυχια που δεν λενε κατι το ιδιαιτερο..εσεις που εχετε δουλεψει στο ρυθμο της αγριας θαλασσας που εχετε δει τοσα εκει ..σαν εμπειροι πια αξιζουν τα λεφτα ?
> Ευχαριστω πολλυ.



Όπως αναφέρει και ο Βασίλης παραπάνω τα πράγματα στα πλοία έχουν αλλάξει. Στα κρουαζιερόπλοια βρίσκεις δύσκολα δουλειά γιατί πολλές εταιρείες έκλεισαν και οι ναυτικοί (όσοι κατάφεραν) απορροφήθηκαν στις λοιπές εταιρείες.

[Η Carnival Corp., η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον κόσμο, κατάφερε να εξασφαλίσει δάνειο ύψους 3 δισ. δολαρίων για την αντιμετώπιση της κρίσης. Η συνολική αξία του στόλου μειώθηκε κατά 4 δισ. δολάρια από την 1η Ιανουαρίου, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από τη VesselsValue (VV).
Οι αγοραπωλησίες στον κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας έχουν σταματήσει, με τις μοναδικές συναλλαγές που διενεργούνται να αφορούν μόνο μισθώσεις. Το «Genting Dream», που ναυπηγήθηκε το 2016 στη Γερμανία, πωλήθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 2020, πριν από την κρίση, σε κινεζική εταιρεία χρηματοδοτικής μίσθωσης για 900 εκατ. δολάρια, με σύμβαση 12 ετών bareboat. Η αξία του πλοίου, σύμφωνα με τη VesselsValue, σήμερα φτάνει τα 777 εκατ. δολάρια ΗΠΑ.
Σύμφωνα με τη VV, ο παγκόσμιος στόλος κρουαζιερόπλοιων αποτελείται από 483 πλοία, με προστιθέμενη αξία άνω των 167 δισ. δολαρίων (στοιχεία προ της 31ης Μαρτίου 2020). Μεμονωμένα πλοία μπορεί να αξίζουν περισσότερα από 1 δισ. δολάρια το καθένα, καθιστώντας τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ένα από τα πιο ακριβά ναυτικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία στον κόσμο σήμερα.
Οι ΗΠΑ αντιπροσωπεύουν το 43% του συνολικού μεγέθους του στόλου ανά χώρα, με 202 σκάφη και μερίδιο αγοράς 48% σε αξία (80,31 δισ. δολάρια). Ακολουθεί το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο με 65 πλοία αξίας 24,23 δισ. δολαρίων, η Ελβετία με 30 σκάφη αξίας 20,74 δισ. δολαρίων, η Γερμανία με 39 πλοία αξίας 16,09 δισ. δολαρίων και η Ιταλία με 16 πλοία αξίας 8,64 δισ. δολάρια.
Όσον αφορά τους κύριους «παίκτες» της αγοράς, η Carnival Corporation Group ξεχωρίζει με 122 πλοία αξίας 55,46 δισ. δολαρίων και ακολουθούν η Royal Caribbean International Group με 64 πλοία αξίας 28,99 δισ. δολαρίων, ενώ η MSC Cruises διαθέτει 30 πλοία αξίας 20,740 δισ. δολαρίων.
Οι κρουαζιέρες μετέφεραν περισσότερα από 30 εκατ. άτομα κατά τη διάρκεια του 2019, καθιστώντας τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ένα από τα πιο εμπορεύσιμα προϊόντα στους ωκεανούς. Ο συνολικός αριθμός των επιβατών που μπορούν να βρίσκονται εν πλω ανά πάσα στιγμή (έως το 2019) ανέρχεται σε 800.000. Σύμφωνα με τη VV, η δημοτικότητα της κρουαζιέρας, πριν από την πανδημία του Covid-19, παρουσίαζε εκθετική αύξηση, μια τάση που αντικατοπτρίζει το μέγεθος του στόλου. Ως αποτέλεσμα, η αγορά κρουαζιερόπλοιων (και η τουριστική αγορά) θεωρήθηκε ευρέως ότι θα είχε ανοδική πορεία το 2020.

                                                                                                                                                                                       πηγή "ναυτικά χρονικά"  ]


*[Οι κλάδοι που πλήττονται περισσότερο*
Σύμφωνα με τον κ. FernΓ‘ndez-Concheso, μεταξύ των ναυτιλιακών κλάδων που εκτίθενται περισσότερο στην κρίση αυτή βρίσκονται πρώτα οι ίδιοι οι *ναυτικοί*. «Υπάρχουν πάνω από 500.000 ναυτικοί στη θάλασσα ανά πάσα στιγμή, δεδομένου ότι υπάρχουν πάνω από 50.000 πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στον κόσμο, και αυτή η κατάσταση έχει προκαλέσει μεγάλη πίεση σε αυτά. Πρώτον, την πίεση να παραμείνει το πλήρωμα μαζί σε περίπτωση κρούσματος στο πλοίο. Δεύτερον, την ανάγκη να παραμείνουν στο πλοίο πολύ περισσότερο χρονικό διάστημα και, τρίτον, οι ναυτικοί, οι οποίοι, επειδή δεν μπορούν να μπαρκάρουν, μένουν χωρίς εργασία».
Επίσης, «χωρίς αμφιβολία η βιομηχανία κρουαζιερόπλοιων, αυτή που παραδόξως ήταν η πλέον ευημερούσα μέχρι πρόσφατα και η οποία έχει υποστεί τεράστιες επιπτώσεις και, όπως είναι γνωστό, έχει σταματήσει εντελώς».
Ο έγκριτος νομικός προσθέτει στον κατάλογο αυτόν «τα λιμάνια που έπρεπε να κλείσουν και κατά συνέπεια έχασαν έσοδα», καθώς επίσης και άλλες βιομηχανίες, όπως οι προμήθειες, οι οποίες «εξαρτώνται από τη συνεχή ρευστότητα στις διαδικασίες που σχετίζονται με τη ναυσιπλοΐα στη συνήθη μορφή της». Οι πλοιοκτήτες, «που πλήττονται από διάφορες άμεσες και έμμεσες συνέπειες, όπως π.χ. οι καθυστερήσεις, η αύξηση του κόστους εργασίας και των εξασφαλίσεων, λόγω της συρρίκνωσης της χρηματοδότησης, της αύξησης των ασφαλίστρων κ.λπ., και τέλος ο κλάδος των ναυτασφαλίσεων, που επηρεάζεται λιγότερο από δυνητικές απαιτήσεις που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει η κρίση».

                                                                                                                                                                           ίδια πηγή ]

Διάβασε τα μυνήματα #1  και #2  να δεις τις προυποθέσεις (σωστικά κλπ) και να έχεις υπ όψιν σου πως αν βρεις δουλειά σε πλοίο κρουαζιέρας θα ξεκινήσεις ως βοηθός (νομίζω σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία δεδομένα θέλει και αυτός μια προυπηρεσία) με μισθό περίπου από 2000 έως και 2500€. Αυτό που σου αναφέρω το γνωρίζω από πρόσφατο μπάρκο που έκανα ως ηλεκτρολόγος Α και επίσης από δύο συναδέλφους που εργάζονται στην κρουαζιέρα. 
Χρόνο έχεις έως το τέλος του 20 , το 2021 θα ξεκινήσει (έτσι λένε κανείς δεν ξέρει) πάλι η κρουαζιέρα.

Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια για όποιον θέλει να ξεκινήσει στη θάλασσα να μελετήσει "λίγο" και το παρακάτω έγγραφο
https://www.ekdd.gr/ekdda/files/erga...9/025/1257.pdf

----------


## antonisfa

Άντε πάμε πάλι απ την αρχή...με τι θα ασχοληθείς σαν βοηθός σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο  (διαβάστε στα αγγλικά θα σας είναι απαραίτητα)
https://electrotechnical-officer.com...n-cruise-ship/

Φυσικά σε γιώτ ακόμα καλύτερα!
https://electrotechnical-officer.com.../eto-on-yacht/

----------


## nick1974

> το πρώτο μήνυμα του θέματος το διάβασες?



ναι, αλλα υπαρχει και το θεμα και οσα γραφονται γι αυτο το διαχωρησα. 









> Άκη νομίζω πως δεν γνωρίζεις τι εστί ηλεκτρολόγος πλοίου και τι ευθύνες έχει.




Το πιο αδικοχαμενο ψηφιακο μελανι που χυθηκε στην ιστορια.

----------


## antonisfa

> Το πιο αδικοχαμενο ψηφιακο μελανι που χυθηκε στην ιστορια.



Μάλλον αργά το κατάλαβα! :Closedeyes:

----------


## kostasmadness

Μακαρι να τον ειχα βοηθο μου στο καραβι που ειμαι για δυο μηνες εστω να τα αναιρουσε αυτα που λεει απο το τρεξιμο που θα ριχνε θα εκανε ποδια ποδοσφαιριστη οσο για τις γνωσεις μακαρι να τον ειχα εδω να δουμε τι ξερει κ ποσο γρηγορος ειναι στο να εφαρμοσει αυτα που ξερει........

----------


## picdev

> Μακαρι να τον ειχα βοηθο μου στο καραβι που ειμαι για δυο μηνες εστω να τα αναιρουσε αυτα που λεει απο το τρεξιμο που θα ριχνε θα εκανε ποδια ποδοσφαιριστη οσο για τις γνωσεις μακαρι να τον ειχα εδω να δουμε τι ξερει κ ποσο γρηγορος ειναι στο να εφαρμοσει αυτα που ξερει........



το λες για μένα ? τι σχέση έχει το τρέξιμο με την ασχετοσύνη ? ειπα οτι ειχα πάρε δώσε με ηλεκτρολόγους πλοίων γενικά(εσωτερικούς εξωτερικούς)
 μπορεί ο 1ος ηλεκτρολόγος να ήξερε.
Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, ούτε βοηθός ??(νομιζω οτι το φορουμ λεγετα hlektronika οποτε μπορει να έχει και ηλεκτρονικούς εκτός απο ηλεκτρολόγους  :Rolleyes: ), αμα θες βάλε όπισθεν . :Rolleyes:  και ελα  να μου δείξεις το πλοίο σου

----------


## kostasmadness

Αρα απο τη στιγμη που εισαι ηλεκτρονικος πως λες για τους ηλεκτρολογους οτι εχουν ασχετοσυνη μεσα στα καραβια.....?γνωριζεις τη δουλεια?εχεις ταξιδεψει?εχεις πρεσαριστει τοσο ωστε ας πουμε να πρεπει να βρεις λυσεις οπωσδηποτε οταν εισαι στο εν πλω με πενιχρα ανταλακτικα κ εργαλεια ελαχιστα?η δουλεια ειναι τρομερα δυσκολη κ απαιτητικη κ οχι μονο απο θεμα γνωσεων ηλεκτρολογου κ ηλεκτρονικου....δεν αμφιβαλω οτι μπορει να γνωρισες καποιους ανθρωπους με περιορισμενο ευρος γνωσεων που αμφιβαλω κ γιαυτο γτ να ξερεις πως οι περισοτεροι ηλεκτρολογοι καραβιων κραταμε πραγματα  για τον εαυτο μας κ τα δειχνουμε μονο εκει π θελουμε κ αν αξιζει.......εχεις δουλεψει ποτε μονο με πατεντες?δεν σε κατηγορω απλα ειναι απο τη φυση του δυσκολο επαγγελμα ας μην λεμε ανακριβειες.....

----------


## nick1974

> το λες για μένα ? τι σχέση έχει το τρέξιμο με την ασχετοσύνη ? ειπα οτι ειχα πάρε δώσε με ηλεκτρολόγους πλοίων γενικά(εσωτερικούς εξωτερικούς)
>  μπορεί ο 1ος ηλεκτρολόγος να ήξερε.
> Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, ούτε βοηθός ??(νομιζω οτι το φορουμ λεγετα hlektronika οποτε μπορει να έχει και ηλεκτρονικούς εκτός απο ηλεκτρολόγους ), αμα θες βάλε όπισθεν . και ελα  να μου δείξεις το πλοίο σου




Ειπα να μη σου μιλησω αφου σε θεωρω περιπτωση "ασ τον τρελο στην τρελα του" *
Αλλα ΕΙΔΙΚΑ με τους ανθρωπους που μιλας και νομιζεις πως εισαι και "ανωτερος" τους, και ειδικα αν αναφερεσαι σε Ελληνες και παρεμφερεις φυλες,  (δε προσβαλω φυλετικα τους υπολοιπους απλά δεν εχει ιδια καταρτηση ενας Ελληνας η ενας Αγγλος με εναν Μπαγκλαντεσιανο) η διαφορα σου με αυτους ειναι πως αυτοι στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων ξερουν ΚΑΙ τη δικη σου δουλεια ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ απ οτι υποθετεις πως γνωριζεις εσυ τη δικη τους η και τη δικη σου.


*(αυτο ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενηικη προσωπικη αποψη που προερχεται απ τις απανωτες ανοησιες κυριως στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=97554 και σε γραπτα εδω μεσα, τον τυπο δε τον γνωριζω προσωπικα. Προφανεστατα τα αισθηματα ειναι αμοιβαια οποτε ολα καλα)

ΥΓ δε το γραψα για να αρχισει καποια ηλιθια διαμαχη, ουτε εχω σκοπο να το τραβηξω. ειναι απλα αυτο που ειναι ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι. Αν θες το καταλαβαινεις αν οχι μεινε καβαλα στο καλαμι με τις εντυπωσεις πως ολη η επιστημη του κοσμου ειναι στα turbox και οτι κατι δισεκατομμυρια τα εμπιστευονται σε ηλιθιους που δεν εχουν τις τεραστιες γνωσεις σου επειδη γενικα οι εφοπλιστες και οι ασφαλιστες ειναι πολυ χαζοι ανθρωποι. και btw  χεστηκε ο Κωστας να σου δειξει το πλοιο του, γιατι θα τ αγορασεις?

----------


## picdev

> Ειπα να μη σου μιλησω αφου σε θεωρω περιπτωση "ασ τον τρελο στην τρελα του" *
> Αλλα ΕΙΔΙΚΑ με τους ανθρωπους που μιλας και νομιζεις πως εισαι και "ανωτερος" τους, και ειδικα αν αναφερεσαι σε Ελληνες και παρεμφερεις φυλες,  (δε προσβαλω φυλετικα τους υπολοιπους απλά δεν εχει ιδια καταρτηση ενας Ελληνας η ενας Αγγλος με εναν Μπαγκλαντεσιανο) η διαφορα σου με αυτους ειναι πως αυτοι στην πλειοψηφια των περιπτωσεων ξερουν ΚΑΙ τη δικη σου δουλεια ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ απ οτι υποθετεις πως γνωριζεις εσυ τη δικη τους η και τη δικη σου.
> 
> 
> *(αυτο ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενηικη προσωπικη αποψη που προερχεται απ τις απανωτες ανοησιες κυριως στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=97554 και σε γραπτα εδω μεσα, τον τυπο δε τον γνωριζω προσωπικα. Προφανεστατα τα αισθηματα ειναι αμοιβαια οποτε ολα καλα)
> 
> ΥΓ δε το γραψα για να αρχισει καποια ηλιθια διαμαχη, ουτε εχω σκοπο να το τραβηξω. ειναι απλα αυτο που ειναι ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι. Αν θες το καταλαβαινεις αν οχι μεινε καβαλα στο καλαμι με τις εντυπωσεις πως ολη η επιστημη του κοσμου ειναι στα turbox και οτι κατι δισεκατομμυρια τα εμπιστευονται σε ηλιθιους που δεν εχουν τις τεραστιες γνωσεις σου επειδη γενικα οι εφοπλιστες και οι ασφαλιστες ειναι πολυ χαζοι ανθρωποι. και btw  χεστηκε ο Κωστας να σου δειξει το πλοιο του, γιατι θα τ αγορασεις?



εγω το εχω πει οτι ειμαι στο πλαισιο τεχνικος υπολιγστών , φέρε μου έναν ηλεκτρογο πλοίων που να φτιάχνει υπολογιστές να σε παραδεχτώ.
Φυσικά και δεν ειμαι ανώτερος απο κανέναν , ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος ειμαι, για ηλεκτρολογικά παιρνω το λέπουρα τηλεφωνο και τον ρωτάω,
γενικα σε μια εταιρεία που ήμουν είχα μια μικρή συναναστροφή και δεν είχα και τη καλύτερη εντύπωση, διαβασα κάτι παρουσιάσεις υπερ- επιστημόνων αλλά με λύπη δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nick1974

> εγω το εχω πει οτι ειμαι στο πλαισιο τεχνικος υπολιγστών , φέρε μου έναν ηλεκτρογο πλοίων που να φτιάχνει υπολογιστές να σε παραδεχτώ.



Απλα διαλεξε εναν στην τυχη. ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ γιατι ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι ειναι ενα απ τα απιστευτα μικροσκοπικα μερη της δουλειας τους.






> γενικα σε μια εταιρεία που ήμουν είχα μια μικρή συναναστροφή και δεν είχα και τη καλύτερη εντύπωση, διαβασα κάτι παρουσιάσεις υπερ- επιστημόνων αλλά με λύπη δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο.



σε τσιγαραδικα γιναν αυτα η με τιποτα Σομαλους πειρατες ?   :hahahha: 

για να τελειωνουμε, καποιοι ανθρωποι που εχουν κανει πολλα λεφτα ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ επιλεγουν να συνεργαζονται  και να πληρωνουν πολλα λεφτα σε καποιους ανθρωπους για να τους προσεχουν την περιουσια οι οποιοι αρα επισεις ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ αλλα κορυφαιοι στη δουλεια τους και σε πολλες επιπλεον, και η ολη διαδικασια επιβλεπεται απο καποιους αλλους ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΕΙς ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ γιατι αν οι δευτεροι δε κανουν κατι σωστα και γινει κατι δινουν πολλα λεφτα στους πρωτους, οποτε αν ηταν καποιοι απ τους προηγουμενους ηλιθιοι οι τελευταιοι θα το κλειναν το μαγαζι. Ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι ετσι ειναι τα πραματα και δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σημασια τι νομιζεις και τι νομιζεις οτι ξερεις η τι πιστευεις οτι ειδες.

----------


## vasilllis

Γνωριζει κανενας ποσες ασφαλιστικες διαταξεις εχει ενα καραβι για την αποφυγη black out?

----------


## nick1974

> Γνωριζει κανενας ποσες ασφαλιστικες διαταξεις εχει ενα καραβι για την αποφυγη black out?



Δυο με τρεις. 
Οι stand by (μπορει να ειναι μια η δυο αναλογα ποσες θα ορισεις στο προγραμμα η στο πλανο) και η emergency

σε ποσταλια μπορει βεβαια να εχει και περισσοτερες. Γιατι που εμπλεξες?

----------


## picdev

Εγώ ξέρω ότι ολόκληρα καραβια δεν ήξεραν να συνδέσουν ένα αισθητήριο κεντρικής δεξαμενής , ούτε να κάνουν debug να δουν τι φταίει . Μπορεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος να μην ήθελε να ασχωληθει  . Επίσης μερικά καράβια είχαν συμβάσεις με εξωτερικούς που πήγαιναν για επισκευές , δηλαδή αφού είχαν μέσα τα καράβια τον υπερ ηλεκτρολόγο ηλεκτρονικό , γιατί πήγαιναν με το αεροπλάνο ηλεκτρολόγοι που δεν ήταν σχετικοί στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου ? 
Ήρεμα ρωτάω .
Τώρα τι εταιρίες ήταν κτλ δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν ασχωληθηκα με.αυτο  

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Εγώ ξέρω ότι ολόκληρα καραβια δεν ήξεραν να συνδέσουν ένα αισθητήριο κεντρικής δεξαμενής , ούτε να κάνουν debug να δουν τι φταίει . Μπορεί ο ηλεκτρολόγος να μην ήθελε να ασχωληθει  . Επίσης μερικά καράβια είχαν συμβάσεις με εξωτερικούς που πήγαιναν για επισκευές , δηλαδή αφού είχαν μέσα τα καράβια τον υπερ ηλεκτρολόγο ηλεκτρονικό , γιατί πήγαιναν με το αεροπλάνο ηλεκτρολόγοι που δεν ήταν σχετικοί στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου ? 
> Ήρεμα ρωτάω .
> Τώρα τι εταιρίες ήταν κτλ δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν ασχωληθηκα με.αυτο  
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk



αφου ρωτας ειλικρινα και ηρεμα θα παρεις μια ειλικρηνη και ηρεμη απαντηση: ΔΕΝ ξερω, αλλα πανευκολα μπορω να υποθεσω αφου εχω τυχει απειρες φορες με μη συνεργασιμους ανθρωπους που το παιζαν εντελως ηλιθιοι: ειναι συνηθως λεφτα ζητηματα! (το χω ζησει και με καπετανιο και πρωτο μηχανικο οπου αντι να μου πουν πως εχουν θεμα με την εταιρια καναν τους ηλιθιους παριστανοντας οτι δεν δουλευει το τιμονι).
Η αλλη πιθανοτητα ηταν απλα να ειχαν κατι αλλο να κανουν και να το βλεπαν αγγαρεια.
Μια τελευταια πιθανοτητα να μιλουσες με πειρατες (τιποτα ανασφαλιστες κουιμπεκες που μεταφερουν λαθραια τσιγαρα η λαθρομεταναστες) και να νομιζες πως μιλας με τιποτα κανονικους ναυτικους.
btw εξωτερικους συνεργατες φυσικα και εχουν, το βαπορι ειναι απλα κατι μεγαλο και συνθετο. Αλοιμονο αν ενας ανθρωπος μπορουσε να ασχοληθει με ολα, κι επειδη αυτη ειναι η δουλεια μου ο καλος ηλεκτρολογος δεν ειναι αυτος που θα επισκευασει ολο το βαπορι,  αλλα αυτος που θα σου δωσει να καταλαβεις το προβλημα του πανω στα σχεδια. Και στον ISS εχει ηλεκτρονικους και συνεχεια πηγαινοερχονται συνεργεια, τι κουλο ηταν αυτο? Ποσο απιστευτα διαστρευλωμενη/απλοποιημενη ιδεα εχεις για το πως μπορει να ειναι ενα πλοιο?

----------


## vasilllis

> Δυο με τρεις. 
> Οι stand by (μπορει να ειναι μια η δυο αναλογα ποσες θα ορισεις στο προγραμμα η στο πλανο) και η emergency
> 
> σε ποσταλια μπορει βεβαια να εχει και περισσοτερες. Γιατι που εμπλεξες?



Δεν εμπλεξα καπου Νικο,ευχαριστω απλα ηθελα να σας υπενθυμισω οτι πλεον εχουν γινει τοσο εξειδικευμενα τα συστηματα σε ενα καραβι που δεν βασιζονται στον ενα και μοναδικο μαστορα (ηλεκτρολογο ή μηχανικο) πανω σε ενα καραβι.
Σιγουρα οι ηλεκτρολογοι αυτοι δεν συγκρινονται με τον ηλεκτρολογο οικοδομης που εμαθε στο εναμισαρι και δυομισαρι καλωδιο ,αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και παντογνωστες.
Προσωπικα ετυχα και εγω σε περιπτωση με ολους τους ηλεκτρολογους και τους αρχιηλεκτρολογους  μεγαλης εταιριας ,με ολο τον εξοπλισμο σε stock ανταλλακτικα(avr,varicomp,πλακετες παραλληλισμου) σε αποθηκη και να μου εχουν βαλει αναποδα ενα μετασχηματιστη εντασεως και να μην δουλευει το H/Z.
O γατος τους την βρηκε την βλαβη(σημαντικο να το αναφερω και αυτο,για οσους πεταχτουν να μιλησουν),το θεμα ειναι εβαλε το νεο ανταλλακτικο και δεν ηξερε να το συνδεσει...(Οχι οτι δεν εχει συμβει και σε εμενα αυτο).
Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε 4 H/Z σε 2 ξεχωριστα συστηματα + αλλα 4 με κινηση απο τις μηχανες ,με αναγκη εν πλω 2 Η/Ζ σε λειτουργια οποτε θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να μεινεις ......
Να πω και για τους ηλεκτρολογους στεριας?Που επι 2 χρονια εκανα μαθηματα πως θα οπλισουν motorised διακοπτη ΑΒΒ χειροκινητα σε νοσοκομειο και απο τους 10 δεν μπορουσαν να το μαθουν ουτε οι μισοι???

----------


## picdev

Πάντως στην εταιρεία που ήμουν οι καλύτεροι σε γνώσεις ήταν οι τεχνικοι Η/Ζ και οι αυτοματιστες , μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο δεν ξέρω.
Ναι η εταιρεία είχε ξεχωριστούς τεχνικούς για γεννήτριες για δουλειές εντός και εκτός καραβιών.
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά που ζήτησαν μόνιμα να έχουν  φορητό παλμογράφο για να εξετάζουν τους hall sensors των γεννήτριων , οι ηλεκτρολόγοι δεν ήξεραν τι είναι ο παλμογράφος .
Προφανώς μπορεί να έτυχε δεν ξέρω αλλά έβλεπα ότι δεν είχαν αντίληψη γενικά .

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν εμπλεξα καπου Νικο,ευχαριστω απλα ηθελα να σας υπενθυμισω οτι πλεον εχουν γινει τοσο εξειδικευμενα τα συστηματα σε ενα καραβι που δεν βασιζονται στον ενα και μοναδικο μαστορα (ηλεκτρολογο ή μηχανικο) πανω σε ενα καραβι.
> Σιγουρα οι ηλεκτρολογοι αυτοι δεν συγκρινονται με τον ηλεκτρολογο οικοδομης που εμαθε στο εναμισαρι και δυομισαρι καλωδιο ,αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και παντογνωστες.
> Προσωπικα ετυχα και εγω σε περιπτωση με ολους τους ηλεκτρολογους και τους αρχιηλεκτρολογους  μεγαλης εταιριας ,με ολο τον εξοπλισμο σε stock ανταλλακτικα(avr,varicomp,πλακετες παραλληλισμου) σε αποθηκη και να μου εχουν βαλει αναποδα ενα μετασχηματιστη εντασεως και να μην δουλευει το H/Z.
> O γατος τους την βρηκε την βλαβη(σημαντικο να το αναφερω και αυτο,για οσους πεταχτουν να μιλησουν),το θεμα ειναι εβαλε το νεο ανταλλακτικο και δεν ηξερε να το συνδεσει...(Οχι οτι δεν εχει συμβει και σε εμενα αυτο).
> Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε 4 H/Z σε 2 ξεχωριστα συστηματα + αλλα 4 με κινηση απο τις μηχανες ,με αναγκη εν πλω 2 Η/Ζ σε λειτουργια οποτε θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να μεινεις ......
> Να πω και για τους ηλεκτρολογους στεριας?Που επι 2 χρονια εκανα μαθηματα πως θα οπλισουν motorised διακοπτη ΑΒΒ χειροκινητα σε νοσοκομειο και απο τους 10 δεν μπορουσαν να το μαθουν ουτε οι μισοι???



Φιλε φυσικα και δεν ειναι παντογνωστες, αλλα σε σχεση με το lvl ενος κλασσικου ηλεκτρονικου στεριας (των ηλεκτρολογων δε το λεω καν, οχι, δε σας προσβαλω -σε καμια των περιπτωσεων- αλλα επειδη το 99% ειναι απλοι εγκαταστατες οποτε αναφερομαι στην πλειοψηφια) ε, ειναι "λιγο" πιο "δυνατοι"
Τωρα στην περιπτωση που λες με το κουλουρι, εχει τυχει και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες (ναι ειμαι απο καλο σοι  :Tongue2: ) αλλα υπαρχουν και πολυ χειροτερα που εχουν τυχει πανω στον πανικο μιας παραδοσης ενος πλοιου που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φυγει που οταν τα αναπολεις στον καναπε σου απλα γελας, κι ακου μια πολυ νοστιμη ιστορια: ειμαι εγω με ενα συναδελφο κι εχουμε ανακατασκευασει ΟΛΟ το ηλεκτρονικο και το ηλεκτρικο μερος ενος τιμονιου, ειναι οι μηχανικοι που εχουν φτιαξει το υδραυλικο μερος (και τα drivers αλλα και την υψηλη πιεση, ολα καινουργια και με νεα σχεδια τα οποια πηραν και προ-εγκριση απο lloyds) ειναι ο αρχιμηχανικος και ο αρχιηλεκτρολογος της εταιριας, ο Α μηχανικος και ο ηλεκτρολογος του πλοιου, και το τιμονι αρνειται να δουλεψει στα trials και αρχιζουμε ο ενας να τα ριχνει στον αλλο (οχι φταινε τα ηλεκτρονικα, οχι φταινε τα υδραυλικα κτλ) και ρε φιλε, περναει ενας ΛΑΔΑΣ, ΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΛΑΔΑΣ. και μας κανει ΟΛΟΥΣ ρομπα με μια ερωτηση: παιδια εχειετε -λεει- κανει bypass τον αισθητηρα στο τανκι (ναι εγω τον ειχα κανει για καποιο λογο και το ξεραμε ολοι)  ΛΑΔΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ?  :hahahha:  
...ναι... απλα δεν ειχε λαδι... Λες να ειμαστε χαζοι ΟΛΟΙ? λες ο λαδας να ειχε περισσοτερες γνωσεις? οχι βεβαια, απλα ηταν ψυχραιμος εκει που οι υπολοιποι ειμαστε σε ψιλοπανικο για να παραδωσουμε να περασουμε trials

----------


## picdev

> Δεν εμπλεξα καπου Νικο,ευχαριστω απλα ηθελα να σας υπενθυμισω οτι πλεον εχουν γινει τοσο εξειδικευμενα τα συστηματα σε ενα καραβι που δεν βασιζονται στον ενα και μοναδικο μαστορα (ηλεκτρολογο ή μηχανικο) πανω σε ενα καραβι.
> Σιγουρα οι ηλεκτρολογοι αυτοι δεν συγκρινονται με τον ηλεκτρολογο οικοδομης που εμαθε στο εναμισαρι και δυομισαρι καλωδιο ,αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και παντογνωστες.
> Προσωπικα ετυχα και εγω σε περιπτωση με ολους τους ηλεκτρολογους και τους αρχιηλεκτρολογους  μεγαλης εταιριας ,με ολο τον εξοπλισμο σε stock ανταλλακτικα(avr,varicomp,πλακετες παραλληλισμου) σε αποθηκη και να μου εχουν βαλει αναποδα ενα μετασχηματιστη εντασεως και να μην δουλευει το H/Z.
> O γατος τους την βρηκε την βλαβη(σημαντικο να το αναφερω και αυτο,για οσους πεταχτουν να μιλησουν),το θεμα ειναι εβαλε το νεο ανταλλακτικο και δεν ηξερε να το συνδεσει...(Οχι οτι δεν εχει συμβει και σε εμενα αυτο).
> Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε 4 H/Z σε 2 ξεχωριστα συστηματα + αλλα 4 με κινηση απο τις μηχανες ,με αναγκη εν πλω 2 Η/Ζ σε λειτουργια οποτε θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να μεινεις ......
> Να πω και για τους ηλεκτρολογους στεριας?Που επι 2 χρονια εκανα μαθηματα πως θα οπλισουν motorised διακοπτη ΑΒΒ χειροκινητα σε νοσοκομειο και απο τους 10 δεν μπορουσαν να το μαθουν ουτε οι μισοι???



οπως το είπες , οτι δεν μπορεί ένα καράβι να βασίζεται σε μια ειδικότητα, ειχα πετύχει σεμινάριο σε τεχνικούς πνευματικών συστημάτων , 
πως λειτουργεί ενα πνευματικό σύστημα με PLC  :Sad:  έκλαψα και εγώ μαζί τους, αυτοι οι άνθρωποι ήταν Έλληνες και μπάρκαραν κανονικά.
Και κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε η φράση απο κάποιον, ωραία και απλά τα λέμε εδώ, αλλά όταν εισαι μεσοπέλαγα και το μηχανοστάσιο έχει κάμποσους βαθμούς ...
Οι άνθρωποι δεν ειχαν τις γνώσεις να ανταποκριθούν

----------


## nick1974

> οπως το είπες , οτι δεν μπορεί ένα καράβι να βασίζεται σε μια ειδικότητα, ειχα πετύχει σεμινάριο σε τεχνικούς πνευματικών συστημάτων , 
> πως λειτουργεί ενα πνευματικό σύστημα με PLC  έκλαψα και εγώ μαζί τους, αυτοι οι άνθρωποι ήταν Έλληνες και μπάρκαραν κανονικά.
> Και κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε η φράση απο κάποιον, ωραία και απλά τα λέμε εδώ, αλλά όταν εισαι μεσοπέλαγα και το μηχανοστάσιο έχει κάμποσους βαθμούς ...
> Οι άνθρωποι δεν ειχαν τις γνώσεις να ανταποκριθούν




οκ, ουτε οι πνευματικοι ξερουν τη δουλεια τους... προφανεστατα τα πλοια λειτουργουν στην τυχη... Κι ομως ολες οι μηχανες κανουν τσαφ! Κι ολα τα χειριστηρια δουλευουν κι ολα τα καζανια παιρνουν σωστη σταθμη νερου κι ολα τα τανκερ φορτωνουν κατω απο 95-98... ΚΑΤΑ ΤΥΧΗ! Μιλαμε για φοβερη κολοφαρδια...
Οτι οι πνευματικοι μπαρκαρουν και ανηκουν στη συνθεση πρωτη φορα τ ακουω... 
Προφανεστατα δε μπορεις να καταλαβεις τις εννοιες: Μηχανικος, Τεχνικος και Βοηθος (σε ενα project ειναι πιο πολυπλοκες οι ιεραρχιες αλλα ας ποιασουμε τα πολυ βασικα εστω πως ολοι ασχολουνται με το ιδιο πραγμα)
Επι πλεον και μόνο που είδες πνευματικους να πάνε σε σεμινάρια για plc που είναι τελείως έξω απ την ειδικότητα τους, και δεν πηγαν μόνο οι μηχανικοί απ τα λεγόμενα που είναι η δουλειά τους να ξέρουν το συστημα αλλά και οι "απλοι" τεχνικοί που θα ασχοληθούν με αυτό  κι εσυ αντί να σεβαστείς και να αναγνωρίσεις ποσο γαμάτοι είναι που πληρωσαν να παρουν μια επιπλέον γνώση (οσο γίνεται βέβαια) για κάτι το οποίο είναι έξω απ τη δική τους ειδικότητα και θεωρητικά αν φεροντουσαν όπως οι στεριανοι δε θα τους απασχολούσε καν αυτό που κατάλαβες είναι ότι είναι ηλίθιοι κι εσυ ο έξυπνος. 
Ότι να ναι...







> Το συγκεκριμενο ειχε 4 H/Z σε 2 ξεχωριστα συστηματα + αλλα 4 με κινηση απο τις μηχανες ,με αναγκη εν πλω 2 Η/Ζ σε λειτουργια οποτε θελει πολυ προσπαθεια να μεινεις ...



Η περιγραφη θυμίζει supplier... 
Ένας φωστήρας "ηλεκτρονικός" στεριάς είχε "φτιάξει" Σε ένα τέτοιο τα pitch propeler και το πλοιο κοντεψε να καρφωθεί στο τρυπάνι! (Ήταν προφανως φθηνός άρα καλός) 

Btw εσυ κι εγώ και οι άνθρωποι του χώρου φυσικά και μπορουμε να κρίνουμε τους ανθρώπους που συνεργαζόμαστε. Αυτό δε σημαίνει πως κάποιος αλεξιπτωτιστής απ το πουθενα  που δεν έχει επαφή με το αντικείμενο έχει οποιαδήποτε λογική να κρίνει και να έχει οποιαδήποτε άποψη για κλάδους ολόκληρους. 
Και το μηχανικό του Challenger μπορεί οι συνάδελφοι του στη νάσα να τον είπαν μ...  κα αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πως ο μπαρμαμητσος ο φαναρτζής θα βγει να πει ότι οι μηχανικοί πυραυλων είναι ασχετοι

----------


## thomasgree

Υπαρχει καποιο "μαγαζι" στον Πειραιά που ασχολείται με κατασκευή / επιδιόρθωση AVR γεννητριών πλοίων? Ή κάποιο  άλλο αν γνωρίζετε...

----------


## nick1974

> Υπαρχει καποιο "μαγαζι" στον Πειραιά που ασχολείται με κατασκευή / επιδιόρθωση AVR γεννητριών πλοίων? Ή κάποιο  άλλο αν γνωρίζετε...



Ναι, εγώ και έχεις πμ

για επισκευες παντα,  για κατασκευες ειναι ο Τζανης

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

thomasgree (16-10-20)

----------


## vasilllis

> οπως το είπες , οτι δεν μπορεί ένα καράβι να βασίζεται σε μια ειδικότητα, ειχα πετύχει σεμινάριο σε τεχνικούς πνευματικών συστημάτων , 
> πως λειτουργεί ενα πνευματικό σύστημα με PLC  έκλαψα και εγώ μαζί τους, αυτοι οι άνθρωποι ήταν Έλληνες και μπάρκαραν κανονικά.
> Και κάποια στιγμή ακούστηκε η φράση απο κάποιον, ωραία και απλά τα λέμε εδώ, αλλά όταν εισαι μεσοπέλαγα και το μηχανοστάσιο έχει κάμποσους βαθμούς ...
> Οι άνθρωποι δεν ειχαν τις γνώσεις να ανταποκριθούν



Εχω φιλο που δουλευε στην woodward στο τμημα με τους ηλεκτρονικουδραυλικους ρυθμιστες στροφων των κινητηρων.Ενα τμημα ειχε μονο ενα εξαρτημα !!!!





> Ναι, εγώ και έχεις πμ
> 
> για επισκευες παντα,  για κατασκευες ειναι ο Τζανης
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Τα επισκευαζεις???ωραιος..

----------


## nick1974

> Εχω φιλο που δουλευε στην woodward στο τμημα με τους ηλεκτρονικουδραυλικους ρυθμιστες στροφων των κινητηρων.Ενα τμημα ειχε μονο ενα εξαρτημα !!!!



Ολοι οι γκοβερναδες μονο με τα γκοβερνο ασχολουνται. 
Ο μονος που εφτιαχνε και ενα σωρω αλλα πραματα (απο μαγνητικες πυξιδες μεχρι ενδεικτες / μετρητες πετρελαιων) ηταν ο Νικος ο Μουτζουρης αν τον θυμασαι αλλα εχει εξαφανιστει... δε ξερω και αν ειναι καλα γιατι μετα τις εγχειρισεις που το κλεισε ειχε κατι θεματα






> Τα επισκευαζεις???ωραιος..



αν το θεμα ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ηλεκτρονικο (στην καρτα εννοω η στο triac) ναι, αν ειναι το συνηθισμενο με τα reactors απλα τα διαολοστελνω και βαζω του Τζανη που ειναι εγγυηση (στο πλοιο που σου χω πει εχω πεταξει δυο, αφου απο το ηλεκτρονικο μερος ειμαι κομπλε, αλλα με τα υπολοιπα ειχαν το γνωστο θεμα με το να ακολουθουν τα βολτ τις στροφες... )

----------


## koxlas

Μπορεί να μην κολλάει αλλά βρήκα πολύ  ενδιαφέρον το παρακάτω video

https://protool.gr/index.php/catalog...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0

----------


## koxlas

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι προσόντα πρέπει να έχει ένας chief electrician σε cruise ship?

----------


## thomasgree

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι προσόντα πρέπει να έχει ένας chief electrician σε cruise ship?



Κώστα τα  βλέπεις παρακάτω  (άντε να προετοιμαζόμαστε για το 21 με νέες κρουαζιέρες  :Wink: ...μια άλλη εργασιακή απελευθέρωση :Closedeyes: )

*Chief Electrician in cruise ship

Description:*

JOB PURPOSE

The main purpose of the Chief Electrician on board is to oversee and maintain all the electrical equipment through the ship and the Engine Room. He/She is responsible for the efficient, safe and secure supervision of the work performed by the electricians, supported in all activities related to electrical operations and maintenance of the ship by the Chief A.C. Technician, the Chief Plumber and the Chief Fitter.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES

β’ Consults daily with the Staff Engineer concerning methods and procedures for the maintenance and upkeep of the electrical equipment generally within and outside the engine room;

β’ Assigns maintenance and repair duties to electricians and actively supervises in any overhaul and repair work;

β’ Inspects all related work in progress, and on completion, assures that manpower is utilized to the fullest extent, that work is executed properly in accordance with acceptable standards and that no wastage of materials occurs;

β’ Assigns maintenance duties to his engine department personnel, actively supervising overhaul and repair work;

β’ Inspects work in progress, and on completion, assuring that manpower is utilized to its fullest extent;

β’ Supervises the use of appropriate material adopted for maintenance, assuring required safety for personnel and equipment;

β’ Ensures correct disposal of garbage to comply with International, National and Company regulations;

β’ Trains personnel assigned to his engine watch (particularly new personnel) to follow safe working practices, ensuring that functions are fully recognized by each man and that work done and the manner of performance conforms to established standards;

β’ Prepares requisitions and spare parts, submitting them to the Staff Engineer for approval;

β’ Oversees the inventory of materials on hand and on order; receiving and signing for materials, ensuring they are properly labelled, preserved, stowed and secured to avoid loss from damage or deterioration;

β’ Ensures control over the issue and use of materials to prevent waste;

β’ Always operates with the full consideration for the comfort of Guests;

β’ By mutual arrangement with the Electrical Officer, the Chief Electrician is on board the vessel at any time the Electrical Officer is absent from the ship.

*Requirements:*

JOB REQUIREMENTS (skills, competencies, experience)

β’ Fluent in oral and written English and Italian. Knowledge of other Foreign language is a major advantage;

β’ High School Graduation with appropriate licenses obtained from certified Technical Institute;

β’ At least 5 years of experience in the position on board of Cruise Ships operating internationally;

β’ Windows based computer ability and proven knowledge of MS Office suite is a must;

β’ Good supervisory skills, crisis, and problem handling;

β’ Physical integrity and ability to: stand, walk, use hands to touch, handle, or feel; reach with hands and arms; talk or hear, taste or smell, lift and/or move up to 25 Kg., full ability of close vision close vision, distance vision, color vision, peripheral vision, depth perception, and ability to adjust focus;

β’ STCW95 trainings are compulsory (Basic fire fighting, personal survival techiniques, elementary first aid, perosnal security and social responsibility);

β’ Proficiency in security awareness training is required;β’A recognised medical certification is required before starting to work onboard.
VISA REQUIREMENTS (if any)

β’ VISA working permit, Entry and/or Transit VISAs may be required depending on ship itinerary

https://www.allcruisejobs.com/i37537/2nd-electro-technical-officer-for-3-month-contract/

----------


## koxlas

Αρκεί από ότι βλέπω να έχει τελειώσει γυμνάσιο μόνο?
Θα έχει φυσικά και πολλούς συνεργάτες για όλες αυτές τις αρμοδιότητες δεν πρόκειται να τα προλαβαίνει μόνος του όλα!!

----------


## pstratos

High School Graduation with appropriate licenses obtained from certified Technical Institute;    =  γυμνάσιο????

----------


## antonisfa

Μη σας παραξενεύει το ότι ζητάνε κατ ελάχιστο απόφοιτους γυμνασίου γιατί ήδη πολλοί από τους παλιούς που πάνε για σύνταξη τώρα ήταν αυτής της εκπαιδευτικής βαθμίδας. Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι εκ πείρας που λέμε έχουν στην πλάτη τους τόσα χρόνια εμπειρίας και καλύπτουν τις θέσεις αυτές (όχι για πολύ ακόμα) που σε κάποια σοβαρά προβλήματα που προκύπτουν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν αλλά σε κάποια άλλα υστερούν.
Και φυσικά οι αρχιηλεκτρολόγοι των εταιρειών τους τοποθετούν σε συμβατικά ακόμη πλοία και όχι σε πλοία με ηλεκτροπρόωση που απαιτούν γνώσεις και εμπειρία υψηλής τάσης και διαχείρισης ενέργειας πολλών μεγαβάτ.
Σιγά σιγά παίρνουν τη θέση τους απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ και πολυτεχνικών σχολών με καλές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος.
Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει είναι μια ολοκληρωμένη εκπαίδευση σε μαθήματα αυτοματισμού και ηλεκτρονικών με βάση τις εφαρμογές των εταιρειών κατασκευής πλοίων. Αυτό θα άλλαζε ριζικά και τη νοοτροπία των ναυτικών γενικότερα και θα ελαχιστοποιούσε τα ατυχήματα onboard. 
Άποψή μου φυσικά.

----------


## koxlas

Πόσο είναι τα κοντράτα του βοηθού ή του Γ ηλεκτρολόγου? Έχουν υποχρεωτικούς χρόνους σε μπάρκα?

----------


## antonisfa

> Πόσο είναι τα κοντράτα του βοηθού ή του Γ ηλεκτρολόγου? Έχουν υποχρεωτικούς χρόνους σε μπάρκα?



Ο βοηθός μπορεί να κάνει έως και 6 μήνες μπάρκο σε μεγάλες εταιρείες σε μικρότερες έως και 14 μήνες.
Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικοί χρόνοι απλά οι εταιρείες το καθορίζουν αυτό αν και νομίζω τώρα δίνουν min χρόνο μα δε γνωρίζω τι ισχύει.
Πάρε ΠΕΗΗΕΝ να σου πουν

----------


## koxlas

> Ο βοηθός μπορεί να κάνει έως και 6 μήνες μπάρκο σε μεγάλες εταιρείες σε μικρότερες έως και 14 μήνες.
> Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικοί χρόνοι απλά οι εταιρείες το καθορίζουν αυτό αν και νομίζω τώρα δίνουν min χρόνο μα δε γνωρίζω τι ισχύει.
> Πάρε ΠΕΗΗΕΝ να σου πουν



Και με 12 Χ 2500= 30000 για ένα χρόνο πολύ καλά ακούγονται

----------


## Fixxxer

> Και με 12 Χ 2500= 30000 για ένα χρόνο πολύ καλά ακούγονται



Γι αυτά που θα κάνεις σε ένα πλοίο μάλλον λίγα είναι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 9 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koxlas

> Γι αυτά που θα κάνεις σε ένα πλοίο μάλλον λίγα είναι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 9 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Για θέση βοηθού μια χαρά είναι. Για κάποιον που είναι τεχνίτης αναφέρω και θα πάει σαν βοηθός αρχικά.
Για βρες μου δουλειά έξω με αυτά τα λεφτά?

----------


## IXHEM

> Για θέση βοηθού μια χαρά είναι. Για κάποιον που είναι τεχνίτης αναφέρω και θα πάει σαν βοηθός αρχικά.
> Για βρες μου δουλειά έξω με αυτά τα λεφτά?



κοιταξε αν μπορεις εσωκλειστες δουλειες πας. και οντως ειναι πολυ καλα τα χρηματα ως βοηθος (πιασε ενα κατσαβιδι φερε εκεινο και φερε το αλλο) και οχι (βοηθος να τα κανεις ολα εσυ και ο μαστορας να ειναι περα βρεχει). εγω δουλευα σε καμπιγκ 2 μηνες βοηθος μαγειρα καποτε και δεν μπορουσα να κανω σχεδον τιποτα ημουν εσωκλειστος. δεν την παλεψα απο αποψη ψυχολογιας . οποτε η καθε δουλεια εχει τα θετικα και αρνητικας της τα ζυγιζεις και αποφασιζεις . και οταν το περασεις ξες τι ειναι πραγματικα.

----------


## nick1974

> Και με 12 Χ 2500= 30000 για ένα χρόνο πολύ καλά ακούγονται



 :hahahha: 


στη Ρωμη πρεπει να συμπεριφερεσαι σα Ρωμαιος οχι σαν Ποντιος  :Tongue Smilie: 







> Ο βοηθός μπορεί να κάνει έως και 6 μήνες μπάρκο σε μεγάλες εταιρείες σε μικρότερες έως και 14 μήνες.
> Δεν υπάρχουν υποχρεωτικοί χρόνοι απλά οι εταιρείες το καθορίζουν αυτό αν και νομίζω τώρα δίνουν min χρόνο μα δε γνωρίζω τι ισχύει.
> Πάρε ΠΕΗΗΕΝ να σου πουν



στα ποσταλια τελικα δεν ισχυει κανενας κανονισμος? Η ITF το αφηνει η δεν εχετε καν σχεση? 
Αν ισχυει ΚΑΙ αυτο (οπως οτι δεν εχουν περιορισμο 25 ετων ) τοτε ισχυει αυτο που ελεγα απο παλια οτι οι σογιες και τα ρυζια και τα λιπασματα πρεπει να ναι πολυ ακροβοτερα φορτια απ τους ανθρωπους.





> ως βοηθος (πιασε ενα κατσαβιδι φερε εκεινο και φερε το αλλο) και οχι (βοηθος να τα κανεις ολα εσυ και ο μαστορας να ειναι περα βρεχει). .





ΤΟ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!!!! αυτο καταλαβαινεις πως κανει ο βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου?  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!!!!!! 
Στα μεγαλα πλοια που εχουν περισσοτερους απο εναν ηλεκτρολογο οι βοηθοι ειναι συνηθως οι ηλεκτρονικοι οι οποιοι θα κανουν ΚΑΙ τις ηλεκτρολογικες εργασιες και ο Α ηλεκτρολογος θα ασχοληθει περισσοτερο με τα γραφικα και με τις πολυ σοβαρες δουλειες, στα κοντεινερ οταν υπαρχει βοηθος προφανως εχει τα ψυγεια και πολυ λιγο μηχανοστασιο (οταν λεμε ψυγεια εννωοπυνε 200-800 η και παραπανω κουτια-ψυγεια) Τωρα σε ποσταλια στα οποια προφανως αναφερεσαι, προφανως ο βοηθος θα εχει σιγουρα λιγοτερες ευθυνες απο τον Α ηλεκτρολογο , και προφανως δεν απαιτει τρελη καταρτηση αφου εχουν μπολικους  αλλα οχι να ποιανει κατσαβιδια και να του τα φερνει (προφανως θα εχει το κομοδεσιο φανταζομαι και ΙΣΩΣ και λιγο μηχανοστασιο... θα μας πει κι ο Αντωνης που εχει τετοια εμπειρια γιατι προσωπικα με ποσταλισιες εταιριες εχω βαλει ενα τεραστιο Χ αφου οσες δουλεεις εχω κανει με τετοιους μου φεραν κακοτυχια στην τσεπη)

----------


## kostasmadness

προσωπικα οταν εχω βοηθο στο πλοιο εχει εξολοκληρου τη φορτοση κ την εκφορτοση των φορτηγων-ψυγειων (συνδεει αποσυνδεει κ τσεκαρει θερμοκρασιες στο εν πλω) φτιαχνει μπαλατεζες τον χρηζω υπευθυνο φωτισμου σε ολο το πλοιο (ψαχνει βραχυκυκλωματα τυχαινει αρκετες φορες) περναει καλωδια με βοηθαει σε σοβαρες δουλειες οταν αλλαζουμε ρουλεμαν πλενουμε μοτερ κ γεννητριες οταν ψαχνουμε απωλειες με το μεγγερ κ γενικα δεν ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ  ΟΥΤΕ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙΑ.....ΤΑ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ...............μεσα στο πλοιο χρειαζομαι ουσιαστικη βοηθεια για να βγει η δουλεια αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα ειδικα στο ποσταλι ειναι τεραστιο πλοιο με πολλους χωρους κ πολλα μηχανηματα.κυλιομενες ασανσερ μηχανοστασιο ακομοδεσιο καμπινες  βαρκες εμερτζενσυ γεννητρια...ο ηλεκτρολογος αντιθετα ειναι υπευθυνος για πιο δυσκολες δουλειες πνευματικα αυτοματισμους μοτερ γεννητριες....αυτα για να φυγουν απο καποιους οι αποριες :Cool: και ναι τα λεφτα στα ποσταλια ειναι αρκετα λιγοτερα σε σχεση με εξωτερικο σε γκαζαδικα για παραδειγμα

----------

antonisfa (19-10-20)

----------


## koxlas

> στη Ρωμη πρεπει να συμπεριφερεσαι σα Ρωμαιος οχι σαν Ποντιος



Εγώ ξέρω τι λέω , αλλά και 3300$ που είδα κάπου ότι δίνουν ακόμη καλύτερα λες να πω όχι? :Laugh: 
Πάντως από ότι λέτε θα υπάρχει μεγάλος φόρτος εργασιών ακόμα και για βοηθό ,...μα θα το αντέξω :Closedeyes:

----------


## IXHEM

> ΤΟ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!!!! αυτο καταλαβαινεις πως κανει ο βοηθος ηλεκτρολογου?  ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!!!!!! 
> Στα μεγαλα πλοια που εχουν περισσοτερους απο εναν ηλεκτρολογο οι βοηθοι ειναι συνηθως οι ηλεκτρονικοι οι οποιοι θα κανουν ΚΑΙ τις ηλεκτρολογικες εργασιες και ο Α ηλεκτρολογος θα ασχοληθει περισσοτερο με τα γραφικα και με τις πολυ σοβαρες δουλειες, στα κοντεινερ οταν υπαρχει βοηθος προφανως εχει τα ψυγεια και πολυ λιγο μηχανοστασιο (οταν λεμε ψυγεια εννωοπυνε 200-800 η και παραπανω κουτια-ψυγεια) Τωρα σε ποσταλια στα οποια προφανως αναφερεσαι, προφανως ο βοηθος θα εχει σιγουρα λιγοτερες ευθυνες απο τον Α ηλεκτρολογο , και προφανως δεν απαιτει τρελη καταρτηση αφου εχουν μπολικους  αλλα οχι να ποιανει κατσαβιδια και να του τα φερνει (προφανως θα εχει το κομοδεσιο φανταζομαι και ΙΣΩΣ και λιγο μηχανοστασιο... θα μας πει κι ο Αντωνης που εχει τετοια εμπειρια γιατι προσωπικα με ποσταλισιες εταιριες εχω βαλει ενα τεραστιο Χ αφου οσες δουλεεις εχω κανει με τετοιους μου φεραν κακοτυχια στην τσεπη)



η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω το αντικειμνο απασχολησης ενος βοηθου ηλεκτρολογου σε πλοιο, θα ηθελα να μου αναφερθεις στην ρουτινα ενος βοηθου. να το συγκρινουμε με τα χρηματα που παιρνει να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω αν ειναι καλα τα χρηματα ή οχι

----------


## nick1974

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω το αντικειμνο απασχολησης ενος βοηθου ηλεκτρολογου σε πλοιο, θα ηθελα να μου αναφερθεις στην ρουτινα ενος βοηθου. να το συγκρινουμε με τα χρηματα που παιρνει να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω αν ειναι καλα τα χρηματα ή οχι



Δε γνωρίζω τίποτα από πασατζερικα, ρωτα τον Αντώνη αλλά προφανως έχει το κομοδεσιο. Στα κοντέινερ ο βοηθοςνεζει τα ψυγεία (πρεπει να χει πανω απο 400 για να δικαιολογεί βοηθό) συν μηχανοστάσιο, ενώ σε ελάχιστα τάνκερ που μπορεί να βάλουν βοηθό σημαίνει πως υπάρχει όντως πολυ δουλειά που να δικαιολογεί την υπαρξη του. Τα λεφτά για Ινδίας είναι κάπου 4500 και για φιλιππινους στα 3,5-4 το πολυ και μάλλον είναι πολυ λιγα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω το αντικειμνο απασχολησης ενος βοηθου ηλεκτρολογου σε πλοιο, θα ηθελα να μου αναφερθεις στην ρουτινα ενος βοηθου. να το συγκρινουμε με τα χρηματα που παιρνει να προσπαθησω να καταλαβω αν ειναι καλα τα χρηματα ή οχι



Τα χρήματα σε αυτές τις δουλειές είναι παραπάνω λόγο "εκτός έδρας", άλλο να σχολάς από την δουλειά και να πηγαίνεις σπίτι σου να τρως και να βλέπεις την γυναίκα σου και τα παιδιά σου κι άλλο να είσαι μήνες στο καράβι ή πχ να κάνεις επισκευές σε ανεμογεννήτριες και να είσαι 5 μέρες Βόρεια Ελλάδα, μετά 5 μέρες Κρήτη κτλ.
Για την ίδια δουλειά θα πρέπει να πληρωθείς παραπάνω αν όταν "σχολάς" το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δεις τηλεόραση στην καμπίνα σου, και δεν είναι και για όλους αυτές οι δουλειές....

----------


## IXHEM

> προσωπικα οταν εχω βοηθο στο πλοιο εχει εξολοκληρου τη φορτοση κ την εκφορτοση των φορτηγων-ψυγειων (συνδεει αποσυνδεει κ τσεκαρει θερμοκρασιες στο εν πλω) φτιαχνει μπαλατεζες τον χρηζω υπευθυνο φωτισμου σε ολο το πλοιο (ψαχνει βραχυκυκλωματα τυχαινει αρκετες φορες) περναει καλωδια με βοηθαει σε σοβαρες δουλειες οταν αλλαζουμε ρουλεμαν πλενουμε μοτερ κ γεννητριες οταν ψαχνουμε απωλειες με το μεγγερ κ γενικα δεν ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ  ΟΥΤΕ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙΑ.....ΤΑ ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ...............μεσα στο πλοιο χρειαζομαι ουσιαστικη βοηθεια για να βγει η δουλεια αλλιως υπαρχει προβλημα ειδικα στο ποσταλι ειναι τεραστιο πλοιο με πολλους χωρους κ πολλα μηχανηματα.κυλιομενες ασανσερ μηχανοστασιο ακομοδεσιο καμπινες  βαρκες εμερτζενσυ γεννητρια...ο ηλεκτρολογος αντιθετα ειναι υπευθυνος για πιο δυσκολες δουλειες πνευματικα αυτοματισμους μοτερ γεννητριες....αυτα για να φυγουν απο καποιους οι αποριεςκαι ναι τα λεφτα στα ποσταλια ειναι αρκετα λιγοτερα σε σχεση με εξωτερικο σε γκαζαδικα για παραδειγμα



βασικα απο την περιγραφη καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι καλος μαστορας. βεβαια να αναφερθω σαυτο που εγραψα για τα κατσαβιδια.. εννοουσα αυτα που περιγραφεις . το να πιασει καποιος κατσαβιδι και να στο φερει δεν ειναι τιποτα και ενα 3χρονο το κανει. το οτι "ψαχνει βραχυκυκλωματα" μου φαινεται επισης οτι εχεις καλο βοηθο. ετσι οπως το ανεφερα ακουγετε κακο.

----------


## kostasmadness

> βασικα απο την περιγραφη καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι καλος μαστορας. βεβαια να αναφερθω σαυτο που εγραψα για τα κατσαβιδια.. εννοουσα αυτα που περιγραφεις . το να πιασει καποιος κατσαβιδι και να στο φερει δεν ειναι τιποτα και ενα 3χρονο το κανει. το οτι "ψαχνει βραχυκυκλωματα" μου φαινεται επισης οτι εχεις καλο βοηθο. ετσι οπως το ανεφερα ακουγετε κακο.




δεν ειμαι καθολου καλος μαστορας(κ μεταξυ μας στην ηλεκτρολογια κανενας δεν ειναι καλος μαστοραςκαλος για μενα ειναι οποιος ψαχνετε δλδ διαβαζει μανιουαλ κ γενικα το παλευει η ηλεκτρολογια κ το καραβι σε ξεφτυλιζει ανετα) το καλος μαστορας σημαινει πως ξερεις απο ψυκτικα αιρ κοντισιον ηλεκτρονικα αυτοματισμους πνευματικα κλασικη ηλεκτρολογια ασανσερ τα οργανα ναυσιπλοιας ακομα κ μηχανολογικα στο καραβι ανακατευεσε με ολα αυτα θες δεν θες ειναι δυνατον ενας ανθρωπος να ξερει ολα αυτα ???δεκα ζωες δεν φτανουν μονο οι διαφορετικοι κατασκευαστες που βλεπεις απο καραβι σε καραβι φτανουν....και συνταξη να παρεις παλι λιγα ξερεις σε αυτη τη δουλεια......γιαυτο ακομα κ ο βοηθος μπορει να μου πει κατι η να ξερει κατι που δεν το ξερω εγω μου εχει συμβει κ μαλιστα καμποσες φορες. :Cool:

----------

antonisfa (19-10-20)

----------


## thomasgree

Μια και τα πράγματα πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο στα εργασιακά στρέφομαι για μια ακόμη φορά στον ναυτιλιακό κλάδο. Η κρουαζιέρα δεν λειτουργεί και μόνο η ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία σε εμπορικά πλοία φορτηγά και άλλα προσφέρεται. Έχω ετοιμάσει όλα τα σχετικά εδώ και ένα χρόνο μόνο τα tanker safety δεν είχα προλάβει να πάρω.
Θα ξεκινούσα για δουλειά σύντομα μα ένα άρθρο σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα που αναφέρεται σε κάποια σημεία αναβάθμισης της ζωής των ναυτικών με έκανε να σταθώ και να αφουγκραστώ  το όλο ζήτημα καλύτερα.

Και εδώ είναι το σημείο που εστίασα και μην γελάσετε  :Rolleyes: , θα καταλάβετε από τα σημεία βελτίωσης της ζωής της καθημερινότητας ενός ναυτικού ανεξαρτήτου αξιώματος. Και αυτή είναι σύσταση προς τους ιδιοκτήτες των πλοίων για το μέλλον των πληρωμάτων τους. :Closedeyes: 

_Γνωρίζουμε όλοι μας ότι η ψυχική υγεία των ναυτικών είναι πολύ εύθραυστη και είναι ίσως από τα ελάχιστα επαγγέλματα τα οποία οι άνθρωποι στη στεριά δεν μπορούν- δικαιολογημένα- να καταλάβουν. Το γεγονός ότι εν έτη 2019, ακόμη και μεγάλες εταιρείες, δεν παρέχουν δωρεάν ιντερνέτ ή απεριορίστου όγκου και χρόνου κάνει ακόμη δυσκολότερη τη ζωή σε ένα καράβι. Ακόμη, οι ψυχολογική πίεση που έχει ένας ανώτατος αξιωματικός είναι τεράστια και θα πρέπει ο IMO μαζί με την MLC, τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες και όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς να κάτσουν στο τραπέζι και να βάλουν ένα φρένο σε όλη αυτή την πίεση.
_
_H νέα έρευνα από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Κάρντιφ προτρέπει τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες να παρέχουν περισσότερες ανέσεις για τους ναυτικούς. Συγκεκριμένα, η έκθεση αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να τους παρέχεται πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και:_
_• Τουλάχιστον μία δραστηριότητα επί του πλοίου, όπως μπάσκετ ή κολύμβηση.
• Τουλάχιστον τέσσερις δραστηριότητες όπως πινγκ-πονγκ, βελάκια, μπάρμπεκιου, καραόκε, μπίνγκο και
παιχνίδια καρτών και επιτραπέζιων παιχνιδιών.
• Ένα γυμναστήριο με τουλάχιστον τρία όργανα εξοπλισμού.
• Τουλάχιστον δύο εγκαταστάσεις όπως σάουνα, βιβλιοθήκη βιβλίων και DVD, δορυφορική τηλεόραση και
βιβλιοθήκη διαδραστικών βιντεοπαιχνιδιών.
• Άνετα στρώματα και έπιπλα σε καμπίνες.
• Η έξοδο στα λιμάνια, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και για όλες τις θέσεις.
• Ποικιλία τροφίμων καλής ποιότητας._
_Επιπλέον, καλούνται οι οργανισμοί να παρέχουν συμβουλές αυτοβοήθειας για τη βελτίωση της ψυχικής ανθεκτικότητας, να παρέχουν συμβάσεις που εξισορροπούν την εργασία στο πλοίο και τον χρόνο ξεκούρασης στη στεριά και στην οικογένεια τους, να εισάγουν και να επιβάλλουν πολιτικές κατά του εκφοβισμού και της παρενόχλησης.

_Μπορεί να ακούγονται κινέζικα και να γελούν  οι πιο πολλοί αλλά γνωστός μου μου ανέφερε πως αυτό θα ήταν εργασιακός παράδεισος.
Έτσι αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω με καλύτερη διάθεση όταν θα έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή.

----------


## antonisfa

Τα προβλήματα υγείας που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει ο κάθε ένας είναι ένα τεράστιο και σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες ότι ναυτικοί έχασαν την ζωή τους λόγω του ότι δε τους δέχονταν στο λιμάνι ή λόγω του ότι άργησαν να τους δεχτούν. Κάτι εντελώς απαράδεκτο και μεσαιωνικό. Και να σας πω κάτι πιο απλό; Ένα δόντι άμα πονάει θα πρέπει να ζήσεις με αυτό, αφού σε αρκετά λιμάνια κυρίως της Ασίας κανείς δε θα σε δεχτεί, η μέχρι να σε δεχτεί θα το έχεις βγάλει μόνος σου. Μιλάμε για τραγικές καταστάσεις που έζησαν και συνεχίζουν να ζουν πολλοί ναυτικοί.
Ας καλυτερεύσουν άλλα δυσκολότερα και πάγια ζητήματα και μετά να φτιάξουν σάουνες και γυμναστήρια για τα ψυχολογικά τους.
Ας υπάρχει ευκολότερη πρόσβαση σε γιατρούς ανά τον κόσμο το κυριότερο όπως και το δωρεάν ίντερνετ από τους πλοιοκτήτες και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Periklis1974

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις δημοσίευσεις εδώ. Πολλά ενδιαφέροντα γράφονται, αλλά και πολλά που δεν ισχύουν. 
Ξέρει κάποιος να ζητούσε βοηθούς ηλεκτρικούς σε πλοίο; Έχω όλα τα χαρτιά, φυλλάδιο, σωστικά κτλ, όπως και την άδεια ηλεκτροτεχνίτη, δηλαδή του βοηθού ηλεκτρολογου.

----------


## thomasgree

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις δημοσίευσεις εδώ. Πολλά ενδιαφέροντα γράφονται, αλλά και πολλά που δεν ισχύουν. 
> Ξέρει κάποιος να ζητούσε βοηθούς ηλεκτρικούς σε πλοίο; Έχω όλα τα χαρτιά, φυλλάδιο, σωστικά κτλ, όπως και την άδεια ηλεκτροτεχνίτη, δηλαδή του βοηθού ηλεκτρολογου.



Επικοινώνησε με την ένωση ηλεκτρολόγων στον Πειραιά εκεί θα σε ενημερώσουν τι κινείται αυτή τη στιγμή. 210 4181995 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## Periklis1974

> Επικοινώνησε με την ένωση ηλεκτρολόγων στον Πειραιά εκεί θα σε ενημερώσουν τι κινείται αυτή τη στιγμή. 210 4181995 αν θυμάμαι καλά



Έχω επικοινωνήσει και είμαι μέλος

----------


## antonisfa

Μέχρι τέλος Φλεβάρη δεν κινείται η κρουαζιέρα. Είχαν πει ότι μπορεί να ξεκινήσει αρχές Μαρτίου. Δε γνωρίζω κάτι νεότερο για αυτήν. Ούτε και για ποντοπόρα. Βοηθούς έπαιρνε κατά διαστήματα η ELETSON που έχει γραφεία στην Κολοκοτρώνη στον Πειραιά. Κοίταξε στο παρακάτω και κάνε αίτηση στο Seagoing Application Form.
Συνήθως σε δέχονται για συνέντευξη πας εκεί με όλο το πακέτο certificates που έχεις και περιμένεις μετά αν σε καλέσουν. 
Δε γνωρίζω τι αλλαγές έχει επιφέρει ο ιός αυτά έχω σαν πληροφορίες.
https://www.eletson.com/index.php/careers
Έχεις κάνει σε άλλες κάποια κίνηση/αίτηση?
Επίσης η κρουαζιέρα με του LOUIS CRUISES πάντα ζητούσε βοηθούς στείλε και στο παρακάτω, ή πήγαινε στα γραφεία τους. Μέχρι πριν το νέο έτος υπήρχε το Cristal της Celestyal cruises στον Πειραιά.
https://celestyal.com/el/

----------


## Periklis1974

> Μέχρι τέλος Φλεβάρη δεν κινείται η κρουαζιέρα. Είχαν πει ότι μπορεί να ξεκινήσει αρχές Μαρτίου. Δε γνωρίζω κάτι νεότερο για αυτήν. Ούτε και για ποντοπόρα. Βοηθούς έπαιρνε κατά διαστήματα η ELETSON που έχει γραφεία στην Κολοκοτρώνη στον Πειραιά. Κοίταξε στο παρακάτω και κάνε αίτηση στο Seagoing Application Form.
> Συνήθως σε δέχονται για συνέντευξη πας εκεί με όλο το πακέτο certificates που έχεις και περιμένεις μετά αν σε καλέσουν. 
> Δε γνωρίζω τι αλλαγές έχει επιφέρει ο ιός αυτά έχω σαν πληροφορίες.
> https://www.eletson.com/index.php/careers
> Έχεις κάνει σε άλλες κάποια κίνηση/αίτηση?
> Επίσης η κρουαζιέρα με του LOUIS CRUISES πάντα ζητούσε βοηθούς στείλε και στο παρακάτω, ή πήγαινε στα γραφεία τους. Μέχρι πριν το νέο έτος υπήρχε το Cristal της Celestyal cruises στον Πειραιά.
> https://celestyal.com/el/



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Έχω κάνει αιτήσεις, όπως και έχω στείλει βιογραφικό σε πολλές εταιρίες. Στις εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας δεν έχω κάνει τώρα γιατί όλα λόγο ιού είναι αμφίβολα. 
Σε ευχαριστώ παντως για τις πληροφορίες, είναι πολύ χρήσιμες

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις δημοσίευσεις εδώ. Πολλά ενδιαφέροντα γράφονται, αλλά και πολλά που δεν ισχύουν. 
> Ξέρει κάποιος να ζητούσε βοηθούς ηλεκτρικούς σε πλοίο; Έχω όλα τα χαρτιά, φυλλάδιο, σωστικά κτλ, όπως και την άδεια ηλεκτροτεχνίτη, δηλαδή του βοηθού ηλεκτρολογου.



Κοίτα επίσης για assistant electrician next link: (στην NCL πληρώνουν καλά έχει μία θέση)
https://maritime-union.com/search
https://maritime-union.com/jobs/engine-ratings

----------


## jenny

> Κοίτα επίσης για assistant electrician next link: (στην NCL πληρώνουν καλά έχει μία θέση)
> https://maritime-union.com/search
> https://maritime-union.com/jobs/engine-ratings



Καλημέρα 
Όταν λέτε πληρώνουν καλά πόσο φτάνουν οι αποδοχές ενός βοηθού στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία?

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλημέρα 
> Όταν λέτε πληρώνουν καλά πόσο φτάνουν οι αποδοχές ενός βοηθού στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία?



Βάζω το κείμενο όπως το βρήκα από ανάλογη σελίδα, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου

The average salary for Electrician - Apprentice at companies like Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd. in the United States is $49,500 as of January 29, 2021, but the range typically falls between $43,500 and $56,400. Salary ranges can vary widely depending on many important factors, including education, certifications, additional skills, the number of years you have spent in your profession.

Η αναφορά γίνεται σε ετήσια βάση. 8 μήνες εργασία 4 μήνες άδεια. (4-2-4-2)

----------

jenny (06-02-21)

----------


## Fixxxer

> Βάζω το κείμενο όπως το βρήκα από ανάλογη σελίδα, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου
> 
> The average salary for Electrician - Apprentice at companies like Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd. in the United States is $49,500 as of January 29, 2021, but the range typically falls between $43,500 and $56,400. Salary ranges can vary widely depending on many important factors, including education, certifications, additional skills, the number of years you have spent in your profession.
> 
> Η αναφορά γίνεται σε ετήσια βάση.



Αυτά τα λεφτά είναι net salary ή gross?
Κοινώς μικτά ή καθαρά?

----------


## antonisfa

Και για να μη με ρωτάτε άλλα σχετικά με το τελευταίο του βοηθού....

*What does an Electrician - Apprentice do at companies like Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd.?*

The Electrician - Apprentice ensures all work performed meets required safety codes and is properly inspected. Inspects, repairs, installs, and maintains electrical systems, machinery, and equipment. Being an Electrician - Apprentice typically requires a high school diploma or its equivalent. Uses a variety of tools and equipment, such as power construction equipment, measuring devices, power tools, and testing equipment. In addition, Electrician - Apprentice typically reports to a supervisor or manager. Typically requires an Electrician's license from the state. Being an Electrician - Apprentice gains or has attained full proficiency in a specific area of discipline. Works under moderate supervision. Working as an Electrician - Apprentice typically requires 1-3 years of related experience or may have 0 years of experience plus an associates degree, or additional training, or certification.

----------


## antonisfa

> Αυτά τα λεφτά είναι net salary ή gross?
> Κοινώς μικτά ή καθαρά?



Νίκο για χρήματα καθαρά στο χέρι (χωρίς ασφάλεια), δες και τι συμπλήρωσα παραπάνω

----------

Fixxxer (06-02-21)

----------


## jenny

> Βάζω το κείμενο όπως το βρήκα από ανάλογη σελίδα, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σου
> 
> The average salary for Electrician - Apprentice at companies like Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings Ltd. in the United States is $49,500 as of January 29, 2021, but the range typically falls between $43,500 and $56,400. Salary ranges can vary widely depending on many important factors, including education, certifications, additional skills, the number of years you have spent in your profession.
> 
> Η αναφορά γίνεται σε ετήσια βάση. 8 μήνες εργασία 4 μήνες άδεια. (4-2-4-2)



Οπότε κυμαίνονται από 3625$ έως και 4700$ μηνιαίως σωστά?

----------


## antonisfa

> Οπότε κυμαίνονται από 3625$ έως και 4700$ μηνιαίως σωστά?



Σωστά μεν αλλά και από τους fix salaries ενδέχεται να γίνουν αλλαγές μετά το 1ο μπάρκο ανάλογα με την απόδοσή σας.
Συνήθως αυτό πάει προς τα πάνω αλλά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## Atenistis

@antonisfa Καλησπέρα, είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε κ ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να δουλέψω σε πλοίο (όχι ακτοπλοίας), θα μπορούσα να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα?

----------


## antonisfa

> @antonisfa Καλησπέρα, είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός Τ.Ε κ ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να δουλέψω σε πλοίο (όχι ακτοπλοίας), θα μπορούσα να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα?



Kαλησπέρα Ανδρέα, φυσικά γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ!

----------


## Atenistis

> Kαλησπέρα Ανδρέα, φυσικά γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ!



Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ, πως θα μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου?

----------


## antonisfa

> Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ, πως θα μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου?



Σου έστειλα π.μ.

----------


## thomasgree

Εκεί θα στραφούμε οι περισσότεροι στο τέλος έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα τι λέτε?
https://electrotechnical-officer.com...-cruise-ships/

----------


## mtzag

τωρα που τα κοντεινεραδικα αυξησανε τις τιμες X6 (απο 2.5k πηγε 15k) δωσανε τιποτα ψιχουλα στο προσωπικο τους η ολα τσεπη τσεπουνγκα ?
Αυτοι τωρα ειναι το μεγαλυτερο καρτελ παγκοσμιως πολυ χρημα...

----------


## jenny

Δεν θα είναι καθυστέρηση για κάποιον που ξεκινάει τώρα  εκτός που χρειάζονται τόσα έγγραφα και εκπαίδευση(Σημειώνεται ότι για τους αποφοίτους ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ απαιτείται κατ’ ελάχιστον θαλάσσια υπηρεσία διάρκειας 6 μηνών κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης.) - σωστικά κλπ, για ένα μισθό βοηθού ηλεκτροτεχνίτη που θα είναι μάλλον αρκετά χαμηλός στην αρχή?
Γνωρίζουμε σαν βοηθός σε κρουαζιέρα πόσο είναι ο μισθός σήμερα?

----------


## antonisfa

*Job ID:* 3943*Rank:* Asst. Electrician*Employment Type:* Permanent*Joining Date:* Apr 1, 2022*Type of Vessel:* Passenger Ship*Engine Details:* .*DWT / GRT:* 9000
We're looking for *Assistant Electrician #3 for Celebrity Cruises*
The *Assistant Electrician* shall carry out the work orders given by the Chief Electrical Engineer or 1st Electrical Engineer. They are skilled workers capable of working with minimum supervision, and with the ability to undertake basic electrical maintenance, repair work and basic troubleshooting.

To apply for this position you must possess a minimum of 2 years’ experience in a related position and three or more years’ progressive electrical/technical experience and training in the electrical field. You must hold an Electrical Studies certificate(s) or diploma(s) in the area of technical specialty and be able to perform the recommended responsibilities according to the Job Description. Previous exposure to international environments strongly preferred.

Contracts are generally around 8 months on board, with a 2 month (unpaid) vacation, with opportunities to return for further contracts. 

To be considered for this role, you must have an intermediate (or higher) level of English, and your interview will take place in English, via Video Link.
Ability to speak additional languages such as Spanish, French or German is preferred.

https://www.allcruisejobs.com/i34416/assistant-electrician-for-cruise-vessel-required/

Aρχικός μισθός και για 4 συνεχόμενα συμβόλαια 3300$
Ακόμη συμφέρει νομίζω.

Διαλέξτε και ξεκινήστε! >

----------

jenny (30-08-22), 

thomasgree (23-09-22)

----------


## antonisfa

Και ένα  σποτάκι από γνωστή εταιρία

----------


## jenny

> Aρχικός μισθός και για 4 συνεχόμενα συμβόλαια 3300$
> Ακόμη συμφέρει νομίζω



Nομίζω είναι δελεαστικός, ειδικά για νέα παιδιά που ήδη εργάζονται ως βοηθοί σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες.

----------


## jenny

Φαντάζομαι θα είναι μεγάλη εμπειρία για εμάς τους ηλεκτρολόγους "στεριάς" να δοκιμάσουμε και παραγωγή μια και θα συναντήσουμε σπάνια στις εφαρμογές μας εκτός και εργαστούμε σε πάροχο ή σε μεγάλα ηλεκτροπαραγωγά ζεύγη ιδιωτικών εφαρμογών.
Αυτό που μου έκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση είναι πως η εργασία σε πλοίο πολλές φορές απαιτείται να γίνεται "υπό τάση" σε σχέση με τις ασφαλείς διακοπές που γίνονται στη στεριά σε περίπτωση συντήρησης ή αποκατάστασης βλάβης.
Θα ήθελα να ζήσω μια εμπειρία σαν αυτή!

----------


## thomasgree

*Ηλεκτρολόγοι - Αυτοματιστές σε πλοία, κρουαζιερόπλοια & επισκευαστικές ζώνες**Περιγραφή*Εταιρεία που δραστηριοποιείται σε θαλάσσιες & επίγειες συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες, για λογαριασμό ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων, ζητά Ηλεκτρολόγοι - Αυτοματιστές για εμπορικά πλοία, κρουαζιερόπλοια & επισκευαστικές ζώνες, εντός & εκτός Ελλάδος.
Θέσεις εργασίας πλήρους απασχόλησης.






*Απαραίτητα Προσόντα*Απαραίτητα προσόντα

 Ηλικία 22 έως 50 ετών Πτυχίο Ηλεκτρολόγου ή Ηλεκτρονικού ή Αυτοματιστή Καλή γνώση Αγγλικής γλώσσας Οργανωτικότητα Επαγγελματισμός
Απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά

 Ναυτικό φυλλάδιο Σωστικά Πυροσβεστικά Πιστοποίηση εξοικείωσης (Familiarization)
Σημαντική Σημείωση
Η συλλογή των απαραίτητων δικαιολογητικών, δύναται να πραγματοποιηθεί σε συνεργασία με την εταιρεία.





*Παροχές* Σύμβαση εργασίας (μπάρκο) με "κλειδωμένο" καθαρό μισθό κατά τη διάρκεια απασχόλησης Πλήρης ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη Εκπαίδευση
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://forergat-rigas.gr/articles/k...iwn-etoys-2018

Δεν απέχω και πολύ από το όνειρο, σε κάτι μήνες ξεκινώ την εργασία μου ως βοηθός αλλά όχι ως πλήρωμα ως μέλος εξωτερικού συνεργείου.
Αργότερα θα έχω την εμπειρία στις διάφορες εργασίες στο καράβι και θα μπω κανονικά στο team.
Καλή τύχη σε όσους ασχοληθούν

----------


## CybEng

Προς τους επίδοξους "ναυτικούς" μας θα ήθελα να κάνω μία επισήμανση που 
πρέπει να λαμβάνουν υπόψιν όταν βλέπουν αγγελία πρόσληψης (κυρίως
από ξένες εταιρείες και ειδικά εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον
χώρο της κρουαζιέρας). 

Το σημείο που πρέπει να προσεχθεί είναι  ΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΣΙΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΣΗΜΑ.

Είναι της μόδας διαχρονικά  να μην υπάρχει ασφαλιστική κάλυψη ΝΑΤ ή κάποιου άλλου ταμείου
καθώς και τα χρήματα να καταβάλονται "μαύρα" σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. 

Όταν βλέπουμε πχ κοντράτο $ xxxx για κάθε μήνα εν πλώ (προσοχή ο χρόνος έχει 12 μήνες)
πρέπει να κάνουμε αναγωγή σε 12μηνη βάση του μισθού και μετά να αφαιρέσουμε τα
έξοδα που θα πληρώσουμε σε κάποιον "γνωστό" ώστε να μας δηλώσει απασχολούμενους
σε κάποια επιχείρηση για να έχουμε ένσημα καθώς και τα νταβατζιλίκια που θα πληρώσουμε για να
ξεπλύνουμε τα "μαύρα" χρήματα του μισθού (προσοχή διότι αρκετοί που δοκίμασαν
να φέρουν το κασέρι στην τσέπη από αεροδρόμιο του εξωτερικού πιάστηκαν στην φάκα
και το φυσάνε και δεν κρυώνει - κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές κάτι ελληνόφωνοι δικηγόροι
που έχουν την έδρα τους σε τόπους που συνήθως ξεμπαρκάρουν Έλληνες ναυτικοί).

Όταν είσαι νέος και κασκαντέρ βλέπεις μόνο το $ xxxx που σου τάζει η αγγελία πρόσληψης,
αν έχεις οικογένεια που στηρίζεται επάνω σου πρέπει να δεις και τα ψιλά γράμματα.

----------

mikemtb (02-10-22)

----------


## antonisfa

> Προς τους επίδοξους "ναυτικούς" μας θα ήθελα να κάνω μία επισήμανση που 
> πρέπει να λαμβάνουν υπόψιν όταν βλέπουν αγγελία πρόσληψης (κυρίως
> από ξένες εταιρείες και ειδικά εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον
> χώρο της κρουαζιέρας). 
> 
> Το σημείο που πρέπει να προσεχθεί είναι  ΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΣΙΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΣΗΜΑ.
> 
> Είναι της μόδας διαχρονικά  να μην υπάρχει ασφαλιστική κάλυψη ΝΑΤ ή κάποιου άλλου ταμείου
> καθώς και τα χρήματα να καταβάλονται "μαύρα" σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. 
> ...



Ο σημαντικός σχολιασμός σου αναφέρεται ήδη στο θέμα μέσα.

----------


## gepal

Καλησπέρα. 
Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους ενδιαφερόμενους για τη θέση του assistant electrician 3 , στη celebrity ο μισθός είναι 1300$ συν τις όποιες υπερωρίες, περίπου 100$ παραπάνω, οπότε μην κάνουν όνειρα για 3300, αυτά δεν τα παίρνει ούτε σαν assistant 1 ( περίπου 1000$ λιγότερα ).
Επίσης να είναι έτοιμοι για αρκετό τρέξιμο στο ξενοδοχείο, στις καμπίνες. 
Δε χρειάζεται να είναι σπουδαίος ηλεκτρολόγος, με θέληση θα τα μάθει όλα μέσα στο βαπόρι και θα προχωρήσει.

----------

mikemtb (21-11-22)

----------


## thomasgree

> Καλησπέρα. 
> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους ενδιαφερόμενους για τη θέση του assistant electrician 3 , στη celebrity ο μισθός είναι 1300$ συν τις όποιες υπερωρίες, περίπου 100$ παραπάνω, οπότε μην κάνουν όνειρα για 3300, αυτά δεν τα παίρνει ούτε σαν assistant 1 ( περίπου 1000$ λιγότερα ).
> Επίσης να είναι έτοιμοι για αρκετό τρέξιμο στο ξενοδοχείο, στις καμπίνες. 
> Δε χρειάζεται να είναι σπουδαίος ηλεκτρολόγος, με θέληση θα τα μάθει όλα μέσα στο βαπόρι και θα προχωρήσει.



H celebrity είχε για τον electrician C 1800$/month μαύρα φυσικά, εγώ προτίμησα Ευρωπαική εταιρεία με 2500€ στο χέρι για βοηθός με προυπηρεσία και ήδη έχω 3 μήνες μπάρκο. Αρχικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ένσημο μέχρι να πάρω του Α το δίπλωμα. 
Μετά βλέπουμε δηλαδή σε κανα χρόνο από τώρα.
Έχει αρκετό τρέξιμο μηχανή και ξενοδοχειακό αλλά αν κάποιος τηρεί τα τυπικά δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ομαλής συμβίωσης με τους άλλους συναδέλφους.

----------

